# Paterson / North Jersey Dope



## RecklessWOT

Heroin in north Jersey.  This is a discussion thread, NOT a stamp thread.

Rules:
-No sourcing
-No detailed stamp discussion
-No specific places. This means streets or descriptions using landmarks.
-As always, no prices!
-*Help us keep these threads open- report questionable posts*!!!!
-Don't be a complete moron.
-Of course all BLUA and NASADD guidelines apply here too.

The rules regarding any sort of discussing or even bringing up the names of various stamps has been a very vague, mostly because there was no rule set in stone. With that being said, we have decided to allow the mentioning of stamps in the general heroin thread, but no discussion. However, the names of any stamps in regional/city heroin threads is not allowed. Do not even mention the name of a stamp in the regional heroin threads.


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Reckless - good lookin out on making the thread

So...paterson dope...straight fire IMO... You know what I'm talkin bout that straight fire when you mix it up in the spoon shit look like straight iced tea... Its so sexy to me...

I know there lots of u out there coppin in paterson know what I'm talkin bout...


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

BUMP...

Just copped some fire shit got me nodding hard as hell

Come on where all the p town dope heads at I know yall out there


----------



## Unbreakable

Jersey City
Newark
Patterson
Elizabeth 
Union City

Are all good places to start looking & all of these places have open air markets & are with in a 30 minute drive from each other


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

You forgot Passaic, Englewood, Hackensack, irvington, East Orange, probably a few more I'm forgetting that's north jersey.


----------



## Unbreakable

Irvington is prob the most hood city in North Nj for sure, i would call it the Camden of the North


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Yeah most of them cities up there are hood as hell


----------



## BluffBoy

How you gonna be from Joysi and spell Paterson with two 't's.


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Lol ^ Reckless made the thread guess he aint from Jersey oh well its Paterson 

No big deal about the spelling really everyone knows what it says

Damn I just did a shot of dope my guy got this stamp Coca Cola that's straight FIRE right now. I'm high as hell


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Joysi


----------



## Unbreakable

I blame spell check lol


----------



## RecklessWOT

Unbreakable said:


> I blame spell check lol



This was definitely to blame.  I'm getting so lazy with that shit.  It's been fixed


----------



## maxalfie

We good do with some of your heroin over here in the UK. Our drought still not properly over yet and its been like that for over a year now. 
There is some good gear around but a helluva lot of shit also. Starting to think we will never have quality gear all the time again.


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Damn I could NEVER imagine a drought out here...

The streets is FLOODED with extremely pure white powder...fire...if you came over here you'd never wanna go back lol after you get a taste....


----------



## The Rock Monster

same here i couldnt imagine there not being dope.. as the market here is flooded with it


----------



## chinky

from what i understand with the UK drought is the quality is super shitty not that they cant find it..i guess its not all over as it used but it can still be found, its just the quality is way shitty and when you can get the good shit its super expensive, its like the rich dudes savin it for themselves or osmething


----------



## ms4104

I used to live in Jersey City butg I still copped in Brooklyn.. I dunno I just feel like the dope is wack in JC. But I have gotten good shit.. it;s that just for the price you can spend an extra 10 on a bun and get city size/qual bags.

Patersons a different story.. much cheaper..honestly the shit that turns me off about jersey is stamps come and go so quick.. and what was good last month might be fake or shit this month. IIn NYC I have been copping the same STAMP for years.. and I never have to worry if it/s going to be fake. Of course quality varies b urt its ALWAYS above average and 2x+ the size of NJ bags


----------



## Unbreakable

I dont know what you where getting in JC but the prices are low and the bags are right.....

NO PRICES (you should know this by now)


----------



## ms4104

Really? Damn yo I've avoided it for mad long becuase the 1st time's I copped I was payin NO PRICES a pop for Paterson sized bags? I didn't realize JC has Paterson prices/..gues I just got ripped. So if that's the case then JC is DEF worth another shot.. I mean I have gotten good shit there (last year Godfather), and the coke vials are always sweet. But for me I've been doint he same thing mad long with coppinin NYC..so I prob aint gonna change my ways unless it was safe and worth it. I wouldn't mind havin someone who coudl delivery in Jersey Cityy... 

I don't like goin into the hood and cold coppin anymore, _anywhere_, not just JC.

I should prop look around over here thoguh honestly.. I am walkin distance fromt he projects its kinda dumb to pay an extra 8.50 to cop in nYC (train fare)


----------



## Unbreakable

ms4104 said:


> Really? Damn yo I've avoided it for mad long becuase the 1st time's I copped I was payin NO PRICES a pop for Paterson sized bags? I didn't realize JC has Paterson prices/..gues I just got ripped. So if that's the case then JC is DEF worth another shot.. I mean I have gotten good shit there (last year Godfather), and the coke vials are always sweet. But for me I've been doint he same thing mad long with coppinin NYC..so I prob aint gonna change my ways unless it was safe and worth it. I wouldn't mind havin someone who coudl delivery in Jersey Cityy...
> 
> I don't like goin into the hood and cold coppin anymore, _anywhere_, not just JC.
> 
> I should prop look around over here thoguh honestly.. I am walkin distance fromt he projects its kinda dumb to pay an extra 8.50 to cop in nYC (train fare)



Jersey City is right out of the Holland Tunnel first exist might as well call it another borough of NYC... The bags of dope are anywhere from 800mg-1300mg I know cuz i weighted them out on a really on point scale at a science lab.... The glassline slips come in two sizes around here one is a inch & another Inch and a quarter.... dont matter same shit and same amount inside


----------



## ms4104

Sounds bangin. Guess I gotto start messin around locally and get some of that goodness then! I wish we still had a stamp thread 

Maybe ill go on a lil mission tomorrow and do some buy and tries. I gotto go to the exchange anyway. Thats one thing I LOVE avbout JC... is the syringe exchange is local and has awesome hours (10-6pm) and 12-8pm every other day.. and I can just skateboard right there if I dont wanna drive or take a bus. 

I think i'll make that my starting point lol..


----------



## chinky

the stamp thread was weak


----------



## ms4104

The BL stamp thread was insanely awesome.. but not for like Chicago lol. For Paterson I used that shit every day to avoid the garbage. It was wonderful. We had a LOT of traffic so there was mad reviews getting thrown up.. much much better than opiophile


----------



## chinky

im just messin with yall man, i never even peeped that shit.

its like goin on ebay and lookin at the rolls royce and lambos

theres just no point cause its just shit ill never own



well _maybe_ one day.


----------



## ms4104

chinky said:


> im just messin with yall man, i never even peeped that shit.
> 
> its like goin on ebay and lookin at the rolls royce and lambos
> 
> theres just no point cause its just shit ill never own
> 
> 
> 
> well _maybe_ one day.



The grass is always greener.. I am kind of jealous how it is out by you.. how you can get raw and like throw down some moeny and just getl ike 2g's or somethign instead of having to deal with bricks and a shitload of tiny ass bags


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

Yeah the only shit I don't like about paterson dope is how fast stamps come n go. A good stamp could be gone in as fast as a couple hours. And then on top of that the same stamp that was fire next week could be garbage...
I get mad as hell when they take a good stamp name and turn it to shit...
Coca Cola n Shop Rite both red stamp been goin around for a while though...both of them is fire.


----------



## ms4104

Dude thats the reason I stopped copping in Paterson. It's a constant game of cat and mouse to get the fire. In NYC fire comes out and that batch will be on the streets for a month. It literally floods the area. And there is brand loyalty with the good brands.. they don't put out a fake batch to trick their customers and mak ea quick buck.. it's either they won't put out bags at all if theres no good dope around or they put out good bags.

Like I seriously have been copping the same stamp so long.. it's unheard of for Paterson. And thsi stamp was around before I even started coppign in NYC. It;s that consistant..never once hbas it been fake. Of course quality varies but its never dropped below a 6 (these skulls)


----------



## verso

I envy you all; stamps are _never_ consistent around here. I mean, all the dealers around here _say_ that they pick up their dope from NY/NJ, and I'm inclined to believe them as most of them drive around with NY/NJ plates, but it's just never consistent; the stamp is always different and the quality can vary greatly. It's usually pretty good dope and there's never really any _bad_ dope around here, but sometimes it's so-so and other times it's _fiah!_


----------



## ms4104

In Paterson its funny.. seriously my dealer would be like yo I got super man 007 therapy and tiger woods im liek wtf what do I get. They cycle like mad different stamps throughout just one day.. the only way to get fire is to have friends that copped or know people in th area so you can know whats the best shit out because theres so many god damn stamps.

Then some fire stamp would be out lets say its called finish line and has a graphic of racing flags. Then a group will put out a 'finihsline' garbage fake stamp with no logo as a copycat and trick not only users into buy ing but even the ealers get got when they buy it thinkin they are gettin the legit shit..then pass it onto their white ass customers.

For all I know in brooklyn theres 1000 fire stamps..I have no idea, but Ive been getting speciclaly these 2 stamps for mad long so I dont really venture out lol. In Paterson at MOST a stamp will stay strong for 2 weeks before it falls off. and when it fallos off it FALLS off. IT DONT JUST dissappear it has to turn to shit to rip everyone off for a day. it's really gay. They should just end the stamp


----------



## verso

Actually, I have one dealer who's pretty consistent. He always gets the same stamp, but it's not one that I've ever heard of in NY or NJ. But, then again, this is the same dealer that had a stamp not long ago that _was_ popular in NJ for a little while. So, who the fuck knows? I'm going to make the trip soon to NY, and I'll try some _actual_ NY dope.


----------



## ColombianDopeHead

I know this one Dominican in Paterson had the same stamp for years the 09s...bags are fat as hell but the dope is only average. So I never cop from him. When a stamp falls off here like recently the Cash Money stamp was fire it was purple stamp and had a little money bag on it. Then when the dope falls off and is shit they put the exact same stamp on it so you can't even tell until you pour it out. The only way you could tell sometimes is that the stamp is put on sloppy. Like sideways or only half the stamp is on the bag. When its fire the stamp is pressed perfectly. The way I try to avoid buying bullshit is ask a local junkie what's good right now...cuz you know EVERY dealer claims they got FIRE. My two main guys usually always got good shit but once in a while they'll end up with a stamp that's shit that's been ripped off. I end up with good shit like 85 percent of the time. It would be nice to have a good stamp around for months though like you talk about in NY. I never copped in NY. But for the most part I'm real happy with Paterson dope. And the shit that's sold as a fake stamp is never fake or real horrible it still gets me high...just isn't fire. I mean I'm talking about getting fire like 85-95 percent of the time...pretty fuckin good.  I've never seen any real fake dope around here or real garbage...just dope that's only OK


----------



## ms4104

Yeah fuck that every dealers is like yo it;'s fire bro.. or yo 'well they be lovin it so it must be good.' Total bullSHIT. 

But na yeah theres some good deals and fire to be had in Ptown as long as you can deal wtih the cat mouse chase. Considering how cheap the dope is, when you do find fire, it;s sweet as fuck. I pay a premium coppin in NY just to ensure what I get is gonn abe fire.. cuase I only cop once a week. I am not in the game..I never check to see whats good and shit, I just go for the same stamp same spot becase it never really changes. 

If I was coppin every day like in the game like I used to be id prob cop more in jersey city and paterson closer to where i live.


----------



## Unbreakable

The reason shit changes so often in NJ is that the mills bust out stamps in a huge variety at the mills with different types of stamps in the house..... While NYC its more of a brand name thing, while in NJ its all about the set you cop off....  Nj has way more mills than NYC, so more stamps come out


----------



## ms4104

Yeah thats def true..


----------



## maxalfie

ColombianDopeHead said:


> Damn I could NEVER imagine a drought out here...
> 
> The streets is FLOODED with extremely pure white powder...fire...if you came over here you'd never wanna go back lol after you get a taste....


 Will let you know my arrival date once I've booked my flight over. ,if only.


----------



## alteknj

Anyone been coppin in Newark or Jersey City lately? I haven't been to JC in like 2-3 years and Newark for like 2 months. I'm sure shit is still hoppin, but I live right on the border of PA and NJ now on 78 so it's like a 45 min ride to Newark one way, which isn't bad. But it's quicker to just cop shit out here. Prices are roughly the same, maybe a little higher on average and quality varies from shit to banging. Some of the stuff is straight from NYC or NJ, sold in the stamps or just bagged up here from grams. But I'll take a trip to Newark every so often. I grabbed a few numbers but it just seems like shit has been more low key I don't know. Maybe it's the winter. Anyone still going to Newark?


----------



## Unbreakable

You got a PM Altek


----------



## DieselFuel

Boys been out a good bit in Newark lately... one of my spots has cops straight parked outside all the time now...


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

i always was interested in the jersey dope trade. i find it interesting that in such a small state you can cold cop from SO many cities. its not like here in illinois where you got chicago, and thats it. but i fucking LOVE it here because its no bullshit like jersey where the bags change all the time. you go to the same spot and they got the same dope ALL the time. so you know exactly what you are getting. its the same bag at the same spot. brand loyalty like previously posted.


----------



## PhantomPt2

RidingtheBrownline said:


> but i fucking LOVE it here because its no bullshit like jersey where the bags change all the time. you go to the same spot and they got the same dope ALL the time. so you know exactly what you are getting. its the same bag at the same spot. brand loyalty like previously posted.




Sorry to say but this is so not true. I've been going out west (Chicago) for the better part of the last 3 years there's spots that can go from fire to complete garbage in just a few days... Actually in one day. I've experienced it before.


----------



## ms4104

RidingtheBrownline said:


> i always was interested in the jersey dope trade. i find it interesting that in such a small state you can cold cop from SO many cities. its not like here in illinois where you got chicago, and thats it. but i fucking LOVE it here because its no bullshit like jersey where the bags change all the time. you go to the same spot and they got the same dope ALL the time. so you know exactly what you are getting. its the same bag at the same spot. brand loyalty like previously posted.



Does Chicago have the same kind of dope we have out here in NYC? LIke the white powdered stuff or is it tar or is it somethin else?


----------



## PhantomPt2

ms4104 said:


> Does Chicago have the same kind of dope we have out here in NYC? LIke the white powdered stuff or is it tar or is it somethin else?


 

yeah 90% of the heroin you will see in Chicago is white to beige/grey #4 powder heroin. However I have heard of there being tar, however I have not seen it and I don't really know anyone that does it. The only difference is the cut we use here for the most part is generic sleeping pills or allergy medication with the active ingredient being diphenhydramine. But you can also buy raw by the gram here, you just need the right connect.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

PhantomPt2 said:


> Sorry to say but this is so not true. I've been going out west (Chicago) for the better part of the last 3 years there's spots that can go from fire to complete garbage in just a few days... Actually in one day. I've experienced it before.


hmmm, i can honestly say i have only experienced this once. other than that for me its always same spot, same bags. it really depends on the spot i suppose and how they are running things.


----------



## SM0K3Y

ms4104 said:


> Sounds bangin. Guess I gotto start messin around locally and get some of that goodness then! I wish we still had a stamp thread
> 
> Maybe ill go on a lil mission tomorrow and do some buy and tries. I gotto go to the exchange anyway. Thats one thing I LOVE avbout JC... is the syringe exchange is local and has awesome hours (10-6pm) and 12-8pm every other day.. and I can just skateboard right there if I dont wanna drive or take a bus.
> 
> I think i'll make that my starting point lol..



I agree, before I signed up for BL (only a few weeks ago) that stamp thread did a lot of good not only for patterson guys but us guys who use camden as well.

Some of the dope we get down here I'm sure some is up there as well in different stamps. It's too bad the bundles get packaged too late in the distribution process for us to ever know. I always hear about you guys in Newark getting some of the fattest bags though. We get skimped but some fire in CMD. I only copped once in North Jers, and it was from patterson and it was garbage.


----------



## tha919

hey jersey--

i used to cop in newark last year and now i'm back in town.  last time i was in newark with the new police initiative it was HOT HOT HOT.  i escaped getting busted with a brick by about 5 seconds.  what's the best city with fire dope with the lowest risk of hassle by the "boys"?  i've only ever copped in newark before (and east orange, but the set i used to cop from is gone now)


----------



## tha919

I am basically in the exact same situation as alteknj and I am pretty sure I live within a few miles from him based on what he is saying.  I drove over to my old spots in Newark and it was absolutely silent.  Not sure what's been going on.


----------



## alteknj

Did someone say earlier there's a needle exchange in Jersey City? When the hell did that happen?

Last I checked there was only 2 exchanges in North Jersey, one in Newark and one in Paterson and their hours sucked. It was like 10-2 3 days a week. This was like 2007-2008. I just used to go to Washington Heights to the exchange there. Best exchange hands down.


----------



## ms4104

There has been an exchange there for years but it moved I dunno how long ago. Used to be something on Wayne st apparently... It's by Communipaw & Grand now. They call it a drop in center.. syringe exchange, meals, showers, all that shit. Really nice people too. Open M-F 8 hours a day. 

*Jersey City*
Hyacinth AIDS Foundation Drop-in Center
492 Communipaw Avenue
Monday, Tuesday, Friday 10:00 am – 6:00 pm
Wednesday and Thursday 12:00 – 8:00 pm.
Contact: Alicia 201-360-3910


----------



## chinky

you cant.


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

When the pan handles r around I give a them a quarter or two N ask em if there's any good stamps out there N a lot of times they'll tell u... tho I didn't see any of them in a while, I guess because it's winter.


Since this is P Town talk I would like to add that the town is very inconsistent but when there's fire out it's SO fucking worth it, but than when the garbage is out it's a huge waste of money and it can drive u crazy cuz sometimes i'll get paid on Friday and by Monday I'm broke and I didn't even get high cause I'm buyin all these diff stamps tryin to find fire or sum decent D & it's just a fucking joke sometimes!


----------



## alteknj

Took a trip out to Newark today for the first time in months. I called a dude I had his number saved in my phone back from like 4-5 months ago. He served me a bunch of times and was usually always on point (shorted me a bag once or twice, but he made it up to me) and was always quick in meeting me. Well I called him before I left cause I live like 45-50 mins from Newark and he answered by god. I told him I was coming and he said ok. Once I hit Newark, I called him and told him what I wanted and I'd call him once I'm getting off the exit. The same routine we always did and I never had a problem. Well, I get off the exit and he's not picking up even though I just spoke to him. I'm driving around these projects like a jackass and nobody else is really out that I can see. So I take off and get a hold of him.. tells me he's coming blah blah. Again same shit happened. Then he called back and told me to go up the block blah blah. We never did that. Now I am getting suspicious cause he's not picking up again and has me running around. Plus his voice sounded different. I don't even think it was my dude. After 10 mins of this shit, I'm like fuck this, he's playing games or it's not him or something. So I just deleted his number and I had to hit the streets using my junkie intuition. Checked a few spots around where I was, no dice. Asked some guys on the block, no dice. One of them tried playing me, telling me to count the money in front of him cause he's got the dope. I just rolled the window up and booked out. Now I am pissed. So, I decide to hit up a spot I know about, but never copped there. I've been there a few times with my boys a few years back, so I'm just taking a risk right now scoping it out. I get there and roll my window down, see dude on the corner, I asked him what's up and he just shook his head no. So now I am getting more angry.. I drive into the lot to see what's up and I heard a "YOOOOOOO". Music to my ears. Black kid waving at me. I pulled over and black dude and then a white/spanish looking kid come over. I asked them what's up, yada yada. The white/spanish kid gets in my car and we drive over a bit and park and he checked me out. Showed him my tracks, swapped numbers and he got out and was back with my dope in 30 seconds. Turns out to be pretty damn good dope and at an amazing price too. I negotiated for $X a bag and he was like aight, but just to let you know we do it $Y a bag here, which was CHEAPER! He could have made an extra couple dollars, but I guess the loyalty of a good customer is worth it to him. I picked up on that and he seemed like a cool, straight up dude. Mission success. Newark is still hopping if you know where to go. I mean I checked some old spots from 2 years ago and they were ghost towns. I've heard similar stories from people saying spots are drying up in Newark. I mean they just fired half the police force a year ago. Not sure if it's just bad luck or if open air is dying worse than we all think. Anyone with a junkie's mindset can be dropped off in Newark and cop, it's still extremely easy. But it used to be a lot better too. Anyone else cold copping in Newark notice this?


----------



## chinky

cool story..

i wish every misunderstood fcuked up coppin  experiance turned out like that


----------



## ATLL765

Altek, I dunno what time of day you went to cop, but I've noticed that once it starts to get dark out, it becomes exponentially harder to find someone to cop from. If you're in Newark from 10am-sunset, it's pretty much impossible to not find something around.


----------



## ms4104

Kthulhu sleeps said:


> When the pan handles r around I give a them a quarter or two N ask em if there's any good stamps out there N a lot of times they'll tell u... tho I didn't see any of them in a while, I guess because it's winter.
> 
> 
> Since this is P Town talk I would like to add that the town is very inconsistent but when there's fire out it's SO fucking worth it, but than when the garbage is out it's a huge waste of money and it can drive u crazy cuz sometimes i'll get paid on Friday and by Monday I'm broke and I didn't even get high cause I'm buyin all these diff stamps tryin to find fire or sum decent D & it's just a fucking joke sometimes!



Yeah man you are so right.. when there is fire out it's awsome because its really fuckin cheap.. but its a cat and mouse game trying to get the fire. It disappears so quick. And sometiems you can go in and the WHOLE otnw is just shit dope like total crap. Sometiems everythign is average or above.

Seriously some of the stamps are a joke.. they mix up liek milk, they are so small it looks like someone emptied the bag already. YOu can shoot a whole bundle and 1 single bag from NYC is better.

But when there is good dope out its nice to get a brick for like the cost of 2 nyc buns.


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

MS4104 , yea that's the kinda bullshit i put up w/ coppin from the Silk City all the time , but that's the only city I fuck w it cause that's the only place I got connects in.
I've heard lot's of good things about the NYC game, the bags r double price of P Town but they r 3 to 4 times the size, & a lot more consistency out there too.
I'd like to get into the NYC game mos def.

  But one good thing about P Town that's pretty awesome is I know a street where they got fat dubs of yayo all the time , it's good shit 90% of the time, they out there long hours after sundown, & as some of us know Bell Ringers are EPIC! & so r SPEED BALLS!


----------



## ms4104

Kthulhu sleeps said:


> MS4104 , yea that's the kinda bullshit i put up w/ coppin from the Silk City all the time , but that's the only city I fuck w it cause that's the only place I got connects in.
> I've heard lot's of good things about the NYC game, the bags r double price of P Town but they r 3 to 4 times the size, & a lot more consistency out there too.
> I'd like to get into the NYC game mos def.
> 
> But one good thing about P Town that's pretty awesome is I know a street where they got fat dubs of yayo all the time , it's good shit 90% of the time, they out there long hours after sundown, & as some of us know Bell Ringers are EPIC! & so r SPEED BALLS!



I used to cop in ptown all the time but I live closer to Brooklyn now so thats where I cop. Are those fat dubs of yayo in like an open air type place or its a call and meet? Everyone I always met only had base... i love getting coke to do some speedballs. Aroudn jersey city they sell these vials.. we cant list prices but they are perfect for a single shot like bellringer and pretty cheap. 

Thing is I don't have a car right now since I live in the city, so I would take the nj rtansit that drops you off near the intersection of auburn st and broadway. I used to do it then take the dollar bus down.. but that gives you a somewhat limited area since you are walking. Walking is more dangerous but its winter so you can cover up and make your self look black kinda lol. 

I kind of wanna go explore like I used to and get some numbers.. I remember when I drove you could spend an hour and collect a few numbers and try some stamps to decide what to buy. Thats actually how I met some of my best connects. Is coke popular in Paterson? I only h eard of base being sold.. I have been ahving bad luck buying coke in Brooklyn.. last time it was this bullshit that made me so numb and it did kind of have the same coke rush but the high was like non existant. It was like bunk as fuck I dunno what it was. TImes before that the coke was just shitty.. Like last years or 2011 I got some bangin ass coke.. lol that was the last tiem.

P.s.

yeah when i first got a bellringer i was like yo coke is totally a different drug IV'd. The bellringer was like earth shattering how awesome it was it felt like a total body orgasm 20x. I like to do a solid shot of dope and coke mixed together for the ultimate rush that just melts you


----------



## chinky

have fun dieing john belushi style


----------



## alteknj

ATLL765 said:


> Altek, I dunno what time of day you went to cop, but I've noticed that once it starts to get dark out, it becomes exponentially harder to find someone to cop from. If you're in Newark from 10am-sunset, it's pretty much impossible to not find something around.



I know it's not 'impossible'. It just takes a lot longer. I remember back 5 years ago, all these blocks and spots were popping. I went to a spot that I've been going to for 5 years to meet that dude that blew me off in my OP, and usually you would always find someone else there serving people. I mean this is a pretty popular spot too. And I was there 2 days ago around 2:30-3pm and there was NOBODY. I mean I am sure if I got out and walked around a bit, SOMEONE would come up to me.. even finding a junkie is better than nothing. But I don't like getting out the car, not around there anyway. Maybe things will heat up in the summer time a bit. They always do. But that's when all the murders and shootings start happening every daily multiple times.


----------



## ATLL765

alteknj said:


> I know it's not 'impossible'. It just takes a lot longer. I remember back 5 years ago, all these blocks and spots were popping. I went to a spot that I've been going to for 5 years to meet that dude that blew me off in my OP, and usually you would always find someone else there serving people. I mean this is a pretty popular spot too. And I was there 2 days ago around 2:30-3pm and there was NOBODY. I mean I am sure if I got out and walked around a bit, SOMEONE would come up to me.. even finding a junkie is better than nothing. But I don't like getting out the car, not around there anyway. Maybe things will heat up in the summer time a bit. They always do. But that's when all the murders and shootings start happening every daily multiple times.



Summer's always easier. Better weather so people don't mind just chilling around outside, so you see a lot more people who will try to flag you down. Plus, you get more daylight hours when dude's is out on the block. Usually around sunset is when it starts dying down most days, especially during winter though.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Kthulhu sleeps said:


> When the pan handles r around I give a them a quarter or two N ask em if there's any good stamps out there N a lot of times they'll tell u... tho I didn't see any of them in a while, I guess because it's winter.
> 
> 
> Since this is P Town talk I would like to add that the town is very inconsistent but when there's fire out it's SO fucking worth it, but than when the garbage is out it's a huge waste of money and it can drive u crazy cuz sometimes i'll get paid on Friday and by Monday I'm broke and I didn't even get high cause I'm buyin all these diff stamps tryin to find fire or sum decent D & it's just a fucking joke sometimes!




wow that sucks. i thought jersey was the capital of dope.


----------



## Thank_ful

What's going on with the P Town Fire this week?


----------



## ms4104

Ptown has been rockin theres a lot of good stamps. We aren't allowed to use the site as a stamp review site.. but just know there is a lot of above average stamps going around currently. It's a good time to cop in ptown.


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

The Rock Monster said:


> wow that sucks. i thought jersey was the capital of dope.


 
I dunno if it's the capital, but if it is than damn everywhere else gotta suck, but I'm betting every area has it's droughts or shady fucks that wanna scam u in someway.

Here in P.Town if u have the right connects than it's pretty rare not to find some fire or at least something decent.
 My situation looks like this : I have about 5 connects that are pretty dependable (won't short u, lie about the stamp, make u wait mad long, or just straight up leave u hanging) not all of them r perfect, n some r better than others. First I call my dope friends & find out if they tried or heard about any good shit, than I call my connects, & usually shit works out in my favor...  BUT than there r those days when shit just don't go my way and sometimes those days turn into weeks & that means there's a fucking drought which sucks. 
Long droughts r uncommon, haven't had one in quite a while...
P.Town also has an open air market which is cool if u need to stock up on some new connects.

Also we u use to have a website for rating stamps which was so awesome and saved us dope users so much money...good ol' days...

So what's your situation look like where you're at?? I'm guessing u get the black tar, but is the quality & size consistent? 
Cause that's my biggest complaint about P.Town, the quality inconsistency...
That's why I gotta make all these calls to dope friends, and diff connects, so this way I increase my luck of getting better shit.

That's the way it is around P.Town which is only 10 m from my crib. 
Newark & NYC is right around the corner too, I just don't have any connects there. So u see it's really about what connects are at your disposal, and here in north Jersey we have good chances of getting them because we are surrounded by them and the market is flooded with the shit, u just need that connection.


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

*Just a thought...*

It's kinda like the urban "Golden Triangle" 

NYC
Newark
Paterson


----------



## Unbreakable

I personally only copped dope in JC..... Jc has never let me down & forced me to try else where


----------



## alteknj

I started my dope career in Jersey City too.. back in 05. I'll tell you there's been like 2-3 major operations in JC in the last 5 years and a bunch of small arrests. It kind of shut down the city for a while in 09. I mean JC used to be wide fucking open.. just as wide open as Newark or Paterson. I used to know a lot of people there and have a lot of numbers there and they are all in prison or disappeared. It would be semi difficult for someone new to JC to cold cop on the street, you kind have to know where to go. Of course, if you have experience copping on in urban environments, you should be able to sniff it out somewhat quickly. I wouldn't recommend cruising around blindly though. The projects are a good place to start and there are blocks, but it's not like it was 5 years ago. And Jersey City patrol cops have a hard on for catching out of towners. They aren't hard to avoid in the right areas, but they don't fuck around.

Edit: Hudson County is not a good place to get arrested. I'd rather get popped in Newark or NYC to be honest, if I had to choose.


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

This is kinda weird but in P.Town u really have to worry bout the narcs &state po, not the regular  marked town po.
 I dunno if it was just my luck (& I have shit luck) but I got pulled over by P.Town cops 3 times (once in the heart of a drug zone!) n they just asked me a couple of questions ,wrote the tix n let us be, they didn't even search us!

   Now the ones to really worry about is the surrounding "white" town cops. These fucking pricks sit n wait for white kids to pull out of P.Town n they will find anything to pull u over for n if they can't find a reason they will make one up. Better have a good alibi ready n ass cheek those drugs, also stay cool cause they will try to brake u, twist ur stories around, threat they'll bring K9s, all kinds of dirty fucking tricks they have up there ass!!!
In Paterson I learned to always be prepared, very cautious & alert while l try keeping my cool...


----------



## alteknj

I think it takes getting arrested at least once for you to be able to keep your cool. I know the first time I got popped I turned white as a ghost the minute the cop came up to my window. But it happened so fast. It's not like I seen them behind me and they pulled me over.. they came screeching down the block and jumped out and ran up to my window. It was like 10 seconds not even. After being arrested a few times (I know it's nothing to be proud of, but it happens.. sometimes bad luck) I keep pretty calm and cool around cops now. Last time I got popped in a parking lot shooting up, narcotics cops came up and knocked on my window. I didn't even see them. There was three of them. They asked me some questions and pulled me out, rummaged through my pockets and my car at the same time. I was telling them they didn't have a warrant or consent and blah blah. "Where did you go to law school?"  Whatever. They found 1 fucking bag and 1 rig on me. Played it cool the whole way through. The case got dropped because they didn't have probable cause. Although, the worst luck was getting nabbed up on a wiretap. The DEA had my dude's phone tapped and caught me buying a good amount. The other times I bought a bundle or a few bags, they just let me go on surveillance. You are going to get arrested sooner or later when you are a heroin addict. I don't care for what, but I know about 99% of this board are convicted felons or have rap sheets.


----------



## Johnny blue

I'm sure a lot of us have been arrested but I'd be surprised if there were a lot of felons here. I think it has a lot to do with where you are and how you cop. Open air markets are good for availability and the competition is obviously good for quality and price but it also makes it much more likely that you'll get popped while copping. 

I've been involved with some kind of drugs for about 15 years now and I don't have a single drug charge. In fact the only people in my phone that do have drug charges are/were dealers. There just is no real open air here. Call and meets are the standard and when there is no specific area that people buy their drugs in the cops have a much harder time controlling it. I mean maybe I'm just lucky but the cops do have it easy in places like NJ.


----------



## brutus

^ Same here, never been arrested.


----------



## chinky

shit ive lost count on how many  times ive been arrested..i think im at like 6or 7 and everyone except one has been for weed..the other was for minor in poss of alcohol and attempted theft(for stealing a street sign)

some bullshit really


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

*please help*

Hey,  would anyone know why I can post on this thread but when I went to "best of blue light" and tried posting on two different threads there, it won't let me post. It gives me like 2 diff reasons why it could be happening, but I don't think I have those problems, any suggestions?


----------



## chinky

prolly cause your a GL and havent earned the right to post in it?

who cares anyways no one reads that shit especially in threads that are like 10years old and the OP hasnt posted  or been relevent in 7years


----------



## ms4104

Honestly I was only arrested once for a DUI which in New Jersey is not a criminal offense (we are one of the only states that it's like that). And I have been in the game quite a while. I will say though that if I continued down the path like I used to, copping in Paterson all the time, mostly copping on foot, I would have been arrested by now atleast once. It's a miracle I was never arrested there before. It's like a cat and mouse game with cops..you literally gotto spot em before they spot you. During winter you can cover up and try to make your self look more black, but still.

What saved me once was I went in the projects to cop, wrapped the dope up tight in saran wrap then a paper down (it was a brick., and in NJ they stack 5 buns and wrap with porno paper), so it fit in my ass crack nicely (I am fat enoguh for that I guess lol). I mean if a cop spread my cheeks i'd be fucked, but when you are out on the street it;s different. The cop saw me go in, and like 5 mins later I came out and they ran up on me. I told him I was checking the place out b/c I am elidgeable for section 8 housing, they obivously didnt belevive that bull shit story, i mean they have heard it all lol, but they went through all my pockets and were like wheres the dope, looked in my shoes, they were like did you do it in there? I just kept saying na I am not here for drugs I am just kidn of explroing a neighborhood I am about to move to. They pulled my wasteband and shit but the dope was tucked safely in my ass crack. 

They probably could have given me the loitering with intent to purchase a CDS so i was lucky, of course I woulda fought that ticket, but still. You;d have to get arrested and booked for them to look in your asscrack. They kept sayin just show us the dope, we are not lookin for users anyway just dealers, but obviosuly cops lie out there ass. When they say if you are truthful it will help you in the end that is an absolute lie. You keep your mouth shut, answer only what you are legally obligated to. If you have to get your lawyer on the phone and don't say a word till he arrives. That is how most people fuck themselves is blabbing out some retarded shit. 

Anyway my point is, have your ID on you, and stash your dope either between your tits or your asscrack (wrap it up really good cause you dont want ass sweat lool). Chances are you will be let go.

But yeah in like 8 years of copping I have never been arrested.. one big reason is for the last few years I only do call and meet and it's in NYC, busy areas that are not primarily drug communities. So unless their phoen is tapped or they are being watched its pretty fuckign safe. You call a dude, he drives over, you hop in his car do the deal and he drops you a few blocks away. What could go wrong? Now if you are walking around a ghetto neighborhood and do a deal in broad daylight thers a good chance youll get anally fucked. For all the times I ahve done shit like that its a miracle I dont have a charge.


----------



## ms4104

Kthulhu sleeps said:


> Hey,  would anyone know why I can post on this thread but when I went to "best of blue light" and tried posting on two different threads there, it won't let me post. It gives me like 2 diff reasons why it could be happening, but I don't think I have those problems, any suggestions?



I keep getting an error saying my security token is invalid but I just refresh the page then paste my post into the reply box and it works


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

Thanks for the suggestions, I think that "best of BL"  is just really old & they disabled posting or maybe cause I'm a "green lighter" .
I would try your trick ms4104 but the "post reply" button is not even there. I looked at these threads again n all their replies r years old so whatever...


----------



## Swain

Yeah you are looking at archived threads it sounds like. Anythign older than like Auguest 2010 (i made that date up lol) will be archived. Now sure how far we actually goback but its less than 2 years I beleive./


----------



## alteknj

Well for the being arrested argument I will say that location and how you cop is very important in terms of probability of dealing with the police and legal risks. Everyone's time will come up though. I do assume a lot of you don't have huge habits where you are copping daily and all. I know a lot of people who are weekend warriors here. I copped for a good 4 years straight pretty much every day, sometimes 2, even 3 times a day.. open air, call and meets in the worst NJ cities and NYC and never even had a speeding ticket. Everyone's time will come up, especially if you are copping in big cities (NJ, NYC, Chicago, CA, etc) Seems like the people with the rap sheets on here are usually from these places. City cops are different than your cops in the suburbs or even country. I live in the suburbs now and sometimes cop here and you are pretty much a moron to get arrested, but it happens.. usually bad luck or you are taking extreme risks. Like I said, if you have a bad habit and live in an urban environment, you take those extreme risks and sometimes you roll snake eyes. My uncle who is a drug user has been open air copping since the 80's.. I'm talking about the 80's in NYC; Harlem, Washington Heights, ABC City, Newark, Jersey City.. and by god he went 25 years without ever getting arrested. I mean he's had run ins with the police copping, many times.. especially the NYPD in the 80's and 90's.. one of which ended up with the cops leaving his car in Harlem and coming back the next day to find it on cinder blocks with the interior ripped out (lol). And when his 25 year luck spree ended, he only copped to a misdemeanor and paid a fine, not even a real criminal charge. He bought crack off an undercover cop posing as a dealer.. or well solicited it anyway. But it just goes to show.. I don't know anyone else who doesn't use heroin on a consistent basis (somewhat at least) who doesn't have an arrest. Doesn't have to be a felony. Jersey laws are crazy though because a bag of dope is a felony here. And they go nuts over syringes too. So I guess it really is about your location and your habit. Trust me when I say just because you have a phone connect does not make you safe.


----------



## alteknj

Newark has been HOT as a motherfucker the last few days. Really, be careful guys. I made it out today on by the skin of my teeth. The cops have been out patrolling around like mad. I guess the nice weather gets a lot of cops off their desks and into the streets. Anyway, yesterday my dude calls me right as I am pulling into the projects and tells me to park and lay low a minute because there was a fucking cop INSIDE the projects on the other side. He was leaving anyway and I seen him right through the courtyard. But today.. holy shit today was very bad. I am set to meet my guy in the projects, in the back parking lot. So as I make the turn on the street the projects are on there is TWO motherfucking patrol cops chilling across from the buildings in front of a liquor store. They are talking to each other through the windows in the cars. Now, this is shady.. a mid 20's, white guy with out of state tags near a housing project in Newark. Really there is no excuse for me at this spot. I can't say I am riding through. Although it is right near the turnpike and 1&9 so I could utilize an excuse dealing with that. Anyway, I have to drive past them and they are like 25 feet from the projects parking lot. So I drive right by them, trying to glance over without making it obvious. I don't know if they seen me, it looked like they were busy bullshitting. But the minute I passed them (and I didn't drive into the lot, I drove past it and made a u turn near some industrial buildings.).. the minute I passed them, they roll out. One goes one way and the other is behind me. I catch him in my rear-view and looks like he went into the projects. So I phoned my dude and told him.. he said to come through, everything is cool. So I pull into the lot a minute later, dude comes boom boom. Done deal. I pocket the dope and reverse out and as I am straightening out to leave, a MOTHERFUCKING cop pulls right into the projects. There is absolutely nothing I can do.. I have to drive past him and there are god damn speed bumps. It happened in like 5 seconds, but I fucking just drove past him. I just looked straight, didn't look at him and drove. We met on a speedbump right at the projects entrance. I didn't make eye contact, so I don't know if he eyed me or not. But I fucking hauled ass down the block. Lucky there was a green light. I tried to see where the cop was going, because these projects have a U shape, so you can drive around through them in a U and there are two exits and entrances on the street. So I don't know if he was trying to catch up to me or what. I was lucky I hit the green light. Instead of taking my usual route back to the highway through downtown and the business district. I went straight through the light and started zig zagging side streets. My fucking heart is pounding. I ran a red light and made some more turns and drove the other way back to the turnpike. It was a good 10 blocks but I was speeding, running lights, etc.. I just wanted to get the fuck out and on the highway. And I fucking did. I am not sure if that cop made me and decided to chase me, but I obviously lost him. Or he didn't give a shit or didn't even realize. Too fucking hot man. The minute I seen that car with the sirens on top right as I pulled out seconds after a dope deal, my fucking stomach twisted up. But that shit went best case scenario .. whew. My nerves are just numb now. It's a whole other rush getting away like that, but it's risky and not fun. And dangerous. I think it might be time to take a break from Newark.. Maybe I'll check Philly out. These last two days are just ridiculous. Ugh.. be careful in Newark!


----------



## Unbreakable

Jersey city has also warmed up with the po-po outside just chilling busting peoples balls... but if your smart you just avoid the po-po, everyone just migrates to different spots


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

altek that's pretty close man u got lucky...

One of the dumbest things I did was bring my set when I went to cop in P.town and I got pulled over by a surrounding white town cop for a broken tail light... and the shit hit the fan from there.


----------



## chinky

^^ what else did they end up finding and charging you with?

i dont understand people who ride to the hood to score drugs and bring their paraphernalia with them..i dont understand the risk..just leave that shit at home and just use it when you get back..theres no need for a pipe or a needle when your goin to cop..wait the 20-30min to get home

its just one last thing you dont need to worry about when you get pulled over cause when you get puled over the first hing that goes threw youe head is the drugs, so when you hide the drugs you leave the pipe out and now get arressted for that..so leave that shit at home and if you really need it cause you are plannin on stayin out and partying and not goin home..then go buy new paraphernalia, that shit wont cost you morethen 2-3bucks, and you can find it at damn near every gas station..


----------



## Unbreakable

I had a friend who shoots his dope and he wanted me to go with him to cop some dope... My ass don't like the Idea of having that kind of shit in my car when I am going to be copping drugs in the hood... So I had him Run into the Bathroom at this fast food place and place the rigs in the drop ceiling... After copping took him back to get his stuff and all was good..


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

Fuck. The other night I nodded out with a cig onto my laptop keyboard and now the space button has a burn hole in it and it doesn't work. I am real pissed because typing like this is real fucking annoying.


*NSFW*: 



Fuck!!!!!!___the__other__night__i__nodded__out__w/__a__cig__onto__my__laptop__keyboard__n__now__the__space__button__has__a__burn__hole__on__it__n__it__doesn't__work__i'm__real__pissed__because__typing__like__this__is__real__fucking__annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unbreakable

pop the space bar off the board and take a razor to the nub to unstick it from the sides... once that nub can move you can reattach the space bar


and if that don't work

press ALT key and type 32 in your numeric pad


----------



## brutus

^ And if that doesn't work then you can always use a virtual keyboard where you can click on the space bar with your mouse.


----------



## RecklessWOT

reminds me of the time my mouse stopped working and I had to navigate web pages using the tab key...  Have you ever looked at how fucking many clickable links come up on BL???


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Always keep your exchange card on you. They work anywhere in the state.  Been searched many times, told them I had sets, and always got let go. 
They might still bring you in if you're being a dick to them or if they find needles and you told them you had none.


----------



## brutus

RecklessWOT said:


> reminds me of the time my mouse stopped working and I had to navigate web pages using the tab key...  Have you ever looked at how fucking many clickable links come up on BL???



I read this post around noon right before I dropped my computer maybe a foot onto very soft carpet and on a pile of clothes. Turns out I broke the internal HD and I lost every single file. I remembered I had an 1 TB external drive so I spent the next 4 hours getting my computer to work. And on top of all of this, I was completely sober at the time.


----------



## killtosleep

*dope in north jersey.*

ive been in prison for almost 2 years. i had a very serious dope habit when i left.ive been out now a couple months and used a few times.theres something weird about the dope tho.its nothing like i remember it.it makes me like...sick.if i use once the next day or two im in bed just feeling like shit.it doesnt give that euphoria anymore.it just gives this nasty feeling.im wondering if anyone else in north jersey has noticed this or its just cause ive been away from it so long.is it a new type of dope out there? are they cutting it with some bullshit to make u feel sick so u do more? is it all pills? what?


----------



## HaZeX

Not sure about what dope is like is NNJ...even tho I live here. I mainly stick to pharms and haven't had the need to buy diesel.


----------



## lazylazyjoe

dope seems the same as it ever was in south jersey, but our town is a mix of whatever trickles down from surrounding cities. Always good to hear when someone gets out.


----------



## Unbreakable

What city are you buying your dope... sounds like your getting some fake shit in Paterson , that city is known for selling fake shit, like no other town in NJ I heard of....


----------



## i against i

you had a "pretty serious dope habit" that shitty feeling the days after using is withdrawal. it might be shitty h which is why you aren't getting high, you might have a high tolerance so aren't getting high, but it's still enough to send you into withdrawal.


----------



## HaZeX

Unbreakable said:


> What city are you buying your dope... sounds like your getting some fake shit in Paterson , that city is known for selling fake shit, like no other town in NJ I heard of....



Ive heard the same from the friends, its worse in the Indian section is what I'm told.


----------



## killtosleep

what the fuck?? i just came home form prison. wtf is up with paterson?? the dope is like...idk its not dope.i dont know if i been away too long or what.it just makes me feel weird and sick.the next day im definally in bed.ive only used a handfull of times since i been home and all it does it make me sick.its like all pills or sumthing.i get no euphoria none of that old dope feelings i use to chase.i dont know if i was away so long (almost 2 years) that im over it or did it really change alot.


----------



## pspoopy

Hey, SWIM's been browsing BL for about 2 years finally decided to regeister...

Anywho, I just moved out to jersey from north carolina. South jersey tho about 20 mins from philly/camden. I was wondering if any of yall could point me in the right direction (citywise of course  with the best open air) so i could meet a runner or somthing dont need specifics on where but my stash is running low gonna need cop soon so wheres the best open air thats left (if you could even call it open air)


----------



## Unbreakable

Google Drug busts in Camden Nj & go where they say 


Best way to find where the drugs are, by reading where the busts happen


----------



## pspoopy

preciate that tip but im trying to avoid the law like the plague and i def cant spot anybody in the south jersey subarbs. whats hotter philly or camden?


----------



## pspoopy

my guess would be camden but once again im new here

sorry for the double post hope it auto-merges


----------



## Unbreakable

If you worried about the heat than Philly is safer, but ever since Camden laid off like 50% of the cops it is a pretty even with Philly on how hot it is.... But you blend in better in Philly than in Camden....  Methadone Clinics, Needle Exchanges are all interesting places if you catch my drift.... Good luck....


----------



## RecklessWOT

pspoopy said:


> Hey, SWIM's been browsing BL for about 2 years finally decided to regeister...
> 
> Anywho, I just moved out to jersey from north carolina. South jersey tho about 20 mins from philly/camden. I was wondering if any of yall could point me in the right direction (citywise of course  with the best open air) so i could meet a runner or somthing dont need specifics on where but my stash is running low gonna need cop soon so wheres the best open air thats left (if you could even call it open air)



If you've been browsing for 2 years you'd know we don't use SWIM here.  Where you been browsing, the local pool?  Welcome to BL officially.  Please just be careful not to get too specific where you're trying to find drugs, no sourcing is pretty much our biggest rule.  
(Your posts are already kind of pushing the limit...  js.) 
Might want to check out the rules (linked in my sig) and familiarize yourself with the way we do things before posting more just to avoid accidentally breaking rules you may not have known about


----------



## pspoopy

Unbreakable said:


> If you worried about the heat than Philly is safer, but ever since Camden laid off like 50% of the cops it is a pretty even with Philly on how hot it is.... But you blend in better in Philly than in Camden....  Methadone Clinics, Needle Exchanges are all interesting places if you catch my drift.... Good luck....


 
i get where your headed, thx


sorry about that it wont happen again didnt mean to break the rules already *facepalm*


----------



## RecklessWOT

Nah it's cool.  You didn't do anything specifically wrong, just sayin please be mindful is all

Hope you enjoy your stay 

Also on a side note: there's no auto-merge.  Any merging that you see is done manually by the mods.  If you want to say more you can always just go back and hit the "edit" button.


----------



## DooMMooD

As UNBREAKABLE else has said: *Camdens police force has about 50% employment*.  And the lower that # gets, the faster it will go down.  No one with money wants to move to a ghetto with no cops, meaning no tax $ will go into the ghetto with no cops.

It will probably get worse before it gets better.  Considering Camdens reputation and lack of police force, Id say the market must be thriving.

Haven't been there in quite some time though, and have no intent to get any skag.  So I guess I cant give any recent personal experience, just my knowledge I've written above.


----------



## SM0K3Y

DooMMooD said:


> As UNBREAKABLE else has said: *Camdens police force has about 50% employment*.  And the lower that # gets, the faster it will go down.  No one with money wants to move to a ghetto with no cops, meaning no tax $ will go into the ghetto with no cops.
> 
> It will probably get worse before it gets better.  Considering Camdens reputation and lack of police force, Id say the market must be thriving.
> 
> Haven't been there in quite some time though, and have no intent to get any skag.  So I guess I cant give any recent personal experience, just my knowledge I've written above.



Nooooo no no no. Camden's police force is down (but on it's way up actually, they have been rehiring the past 2 years on grants given by state and federal gov't) and camden is HOT.

Please refer to this thread:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...y-yields-500-quot-Lil-Wayne-Bricks-quot/page3

Stay out of camden. If you don't know what you are doing camden is not for you. Go to philly if you are a novice dope buyer, you fit in better there. Camden's police force have been cracking down HARD on dope blocks. I'm serious, since the start of 2012 they have put a larger dent in dope buyers/sellers/blocks more so than the past 3 years prior combined (No I'm not kidding I talked to a camden officer)

You can expect to definitely get busted unless you know who to go to, or have a call only dealer. Stay off the dope sets.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

Haha it's great not having to cop from Paterson or Newark anymore. New Bruns has still been running hard with fire. Good for a suburb boy like me getting looks all the time in Paterson


----------



## Swain

You must be payin more down there though right? Or na? Either way its worth it.. fuck Ptown and Newark. You will eventually get popped. Your time will come if you stay coppin in areas like that.

Honestly NYC stamps quality is often superb and quantity is 2-3x bigger.. so you actually get more for your money. But even if that wasn't the case.. I would pay a premium for a comfortable call and meet vs a cat and mouse game with cops walkin around ptown. When you have that felony and drug court you'll be wishing you could go back in time and just not cop in ptown that day. But its reality...you are fucked lol.

I mean even a call and meet you can get fucked in NYC.. like if they are being watched..or you get really unlucky and a cop happens to spot shit or something. I try to go to dealers who drive, so they pick me up, we do the deal while driving, then he drops me off like 8 blocks away at the train or something. When I cop in ptown I never know if today is the day ima be popped. 

I already got a dui on my record which fucked me for jobs that involve driving/insurance. Fuck all if I got a felony for dope I would regret it so bad. Users should not get felonies.. ok teh dealers are taking the risk voluntarily, but a users life already blows being addicted to dope. Does jailtime/felony help? Fuck no.

I used tocop strictly in paterson and slowly migrated over to brooklyn. Now I could never go back. Just dealing with all the knock off stamps, garbage, inconsistancy, etc.. is reason enough. The cops and shit is just unreal. Like you literally gotto peer down alleys and shit scope it out and dodge the cops like your playing a computer game or ome shit.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

Oh yea even though I have never been caught when I go to those places even in irvington knock on wood. And I pay a good price for some really good shit. 24/7 has been around for a bit.


----------



## AstrangeBrew

seems like everyones been gettin busted around me lately, ive had about 4 dealrs get arrested around the jersey shore in the past 2 months. someone was tellin me that this happens alot this time of year, somethin to do with elections or some shit like that. i've got a pretty bad habit, i'm seein people 2x a day at least, and it kills me cause now if my last 2 local connects arent around i gotta drive to elizabeth, newark, egg harbor or philly. sucks.


----------



## AstrangeBrew

alteknj said:


> . Anyone else cold copping in Newark notice this?



me and my boyfriend go up to newark sometimes and if our guy plays games like that we can usually find someone on the street pretty easily, nothing is as heartwarming as hearin the "YOO" and knowing you'll be out of there soon. the quality fell of thou, the past couple times have been mediocre at best.


----------



## verso

^ aw another couple copping dope together  sometimes I think my girlfriend and I are the only ones lol

It's funny because I'm not from Jersey, but I browse this thread and I'm always interested in what Jersey people are picking up because those are the bags we tend to get around here. Two reasons for that, really...

1. Jersey is pretty close to us...

and

2. Jersey dope is cheap, and especially cheap if you're buying bricks at a time. So the dealers who sell dope around here just make the trip out there, pick up a whole shit ton of dope, and then bring it back home where they can sell it for the usual price. I'd say what that usual price is around here, but uh, ya know... no discussing prices and what not.


----------



## AstrangeBrew

Yea coppin dope with your other half is def a bonding experience, it was always nice knowin if we ever got caught hed take the charges cause he has felonies for drugs and im clean in that reference.  Haha.   But hes in jail now


----------



## NewJerseyChill

Anyone go to well of hope in Paterson today?


----------



## verso

AstrangeBrew said:


> Yea coppin dope with your other half is def a bonding experience, it was always nice knowin if we ever got caught hed take the charges cause he has felonies for drugs and im clean in that reference.  Haha.   But hes in jail now



I have no felonies... no misdemeanors, even, but my girlfriend knows that if something were to go down, I'd take the charges. I've told her that if we ever get stopped, she needs to just keep her mouth shut and say nothing, absolutely nothing -- don't tell them the truth and hope for leniency, don't make up a story and hope they buy it, don't tell them _anything._

I pray that day never comes, but all that we can really do is hold our breath and hope for the best until we're ready to leave this part of our lives behind us for good.


----------



## patricknyc28

AstrangeBrew said:


> Yea coppin dope with your other half is def a bonding experience, it was always nice knowin if we ever got caught hed take the charges cause he has felonies for drugs and im clean in that reference.  Haha.   But hes in jail now



whats he in jail for? dope?


----------



## brutus

verso said:


> don't make up a story and hope they buy it, don't tell them _anything._



In my experience, telling a cop the truth can turn out pretty damn well. 

On the other hand, being a dick by not saying anything to a cop that has just pulled you over can result in more trouble than you can ever imagine.


----------



## Bill

^ I think it all depends on the cop too
I've seen cops that would rather hear the truth and be cool but then I've seen cops say that shit and then you tell em the truth and they still bust you


----------



## verso

^ There's a good YouTube video where a law professor lectures a class on why you should never, under any circumstances, speak to the police. It's called "Don't Talk to Cops," and it will change your life.

I've never heard of someone telling a cop the truth like, "yeah, man, I'm not going to lie to you.... I've got a bundle in the glove compartment" only to be showered then with such leniency that they're let go, uncharged.

Nothing really changes, but what does change is that now they've got a statement from you, and that statement is essentially your confession. And even if you don't confess to having drugs in your possession, statements like, "yeah I'm not going to lie, man, we were out here trying to score drugs" (only to have the cop then search your car and, voila, _find drugs...)]_) well statements like those might as well be a confession.

So yeah, say nothing, and the cop is going to talk a big game like, "oh you can make this so much easier on yourself if you just tell me the truth!" as if you can save yourself -- but you can't lol and at the end of the day, your lawyer will have less options available with which to help you now that you've flapped your gums and all but confessed entirely.

EDIT: It's like when people agree to having their cars searched when they know that they have drugs on them; I always have to wonder what they were thinking. I mean, shit, were they thinking the cop will be all like, "oh ok good you agreed to the search so that must mean you have nothing to hide and so I won't search your car then." lol No... bitch, they're going to search your car and you gave them permission.

If you say no, then yeah, they'll probably still find some reason to search your car (saying no is not in and of itself probable cause, just for the record) but you know what? At least there's one iota of a chance that maybe, just maybe they won't search your car. I'll admit that I haven't heard of it happening very often, but I _have_ heard of it happening, where the cop has just let it go and thought it not worth the trouble.

ANOTHER EDIT: And I think that people just get incredibly anxious and confused whenever they're stopped by the police. If you're not yet under arrest, then you really don't need to be answering any of their questions. In fact, even when you _are_ under arrest, you don't need to be answering any of their questions (you need to be getting in touch with your lawyer).

I'm not saying that you should be rude and/or disrespectful to the police, all like, "bitch, I don't need to answer your questions!" lol but just make it clear to them that you're not a fucking chump, that you're not intimidated by them, that you're not yet under arrest (hopefully) and so you're not all that interested in answering their questions. It can be done respectfully and, done right, I think that it can look even more like you have nothing to hide than if you're entirely forthcoming and honest and whatever else.


----------



## AstrangeBrew

patricknyc28 said:


> whats he in jail for? dope?



he's on probation for stealing and gettin caught dope and a set on him. he got caught back in november with a set at a rest stop, failed a drug test at probation, and got arrested for something else during this time, i cant remember so much shit has happened in the past year. so they violated hiim, and he's been away now close to 2 months and he'll be away for the lawyer says 4-5. so stupid



verso said:


> . I've told her that if we ever get stopped, she needs to just keep her mouth shut and say nothing, absolutely nothing -- don't tell them the truth and hope for leniency, don't make up a story and hope they buy it, don't tell them _anything._.



alot of my friends that play this game are couples, and everyone of their boyfriends say they'd take the charge, even some of my guy friends say they'd take it for me. it's comforting, but most of them already have multiple charges already so it's not like it'll be life changing for them.



Bill said:


> ^ I think it all depends on the cop too
> I've seen cops that would rather hear the truth and be cool but then I've seen cops say that shit and then you tell em the truth and they still bust you



my friend jen was in the bricks at newark, copped from someone on the street and was a block away from the parkway when she got pulled over. state trooper told her the same b.s. about comin clean, she actually did and gave him some of what she bought. he said he'd not press charges if she became an informant, she agreed. don't know what happened after that cause then she went down to lacey with her bf and friend and got caught bangin shit in the mall parking lot. so got arrested and then went to detox/rehab.



NewJerseyChill said:


> Haha it's great not having to cop from Paterson or Newark anymore. New Bruns has still been running hard with fire. Good for a suburb boy like me getting looks all the time in Paterson



yea let me know


----------



## Bill

I'm not saying you should admit you have drugs on you, I was just saying it all depends on the cop too, like if you're in the ghetto and get pulled over before you cop or something and tell the truth maybe the cop would be cool and let you go but maybe not, all depends on the circumstances too I guess

But with verso's thing also I feel like if you do have shit on you and your in the ghetto and just keep your mouth's closed the cops will most likely be dicks and hold you up forever and find some bull shit reason to search you and your vehicle or bring a K9 unit anyway, and then eventually find the drugs

Most cops are dicks, yes. And they are especially when they catch you in a bad area known for drugs and know damn well what your doing there and can't that give them reason enough to search your shit?


----------



## brutus

Verso, here's two stories where being honest with a cop pays off...

My best friend told a cop that he had drugs in the car with him when he was pulled over and the cops just took the drugs, but let him keep the expensive bong that was in the backseat. 

A cop found around 200mg of methadone in my pocket and did absolutely nothing. 



verso said:


> ^ There's a good YouTube video where a law professor lectures a class on why you should never, under any circumstances, speak to the police. It's called "Don't Talk to Cops," and it will change your life.
> 
> I've never heard of someone telling a cop the truth like, "yeah, man, I'm not going to lie to you.... I've got a bundle in the glove compartment" only to be showered then with such leniency that they're let go, uncharged.



I've watched that video and frankly, it's a great way to get your ass beat or arrested. Let a cop or a lawyer watch that video and watch them laugh their ass off.

I'm not saying that it's a good idea to tell a cop that you have a kilo of blow in your trunk, but if you are pulled over in a shady neighborhood and you look out of place, then chances are that the cop already knows what's up.

On another note, it's perfectly legal to give a cop the finger, but doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## RecklessWOT

AstrangeBrew- there's a multi-quote tool in the bottom right of the post right next to the regular quote button.  Please try to use that rather than having 3-4 posts right in a row.  No big deal, just makes things a lot less cluttered


----------



## AstrangeBrew

k sorry


----------



## RecklessWOT

wiggi said:


> In my experience, telling a cop the truth can turn out pretty damn well.
> 
> On the other hand, being a dick by not saying anything to a cop that has just pulled you over can result in more trouble than you can ever imagine.




This happened to my roommate.  A while ago he got pulled over after smoking in the car and the cop smelled the weed.  He asked what was going on and if there was anything in the car and my friend said nothing.  He literally had about a half gram of weed and a one hitter in a dugout in the pocket on the door panel which they would normally let you go for but the fact that he didn't say anything they pulled him out searched the car and arrested him.  They even told him "just tell us and it won't be a big deal if it's personal use but if you don't say anything I will find it and arrest you I know it's in there".  

I don't think he was trying to be a dick, he's just the sort of dude that freezes up under pressure.  Dude was probably scared and just couldn't think of anything to say and thought his lawyer would just handle it.

Either way, yeah you have to tell them _something_ even if it isn't 100% truthful because they take it personally if you keep your mouth shut






AstrangeBrew said:


> k sorry



Don't worry about it, not a problem just wanted to let you know


----------



## verso

wiggi said:


> I've watched that video and frankly, it's a great way to get your ass beat or arrested. Let a cop or a lawyer watch that video and watch them laugh their ass off.



I'm not sure what exactly a lawyer would find so funny about the video... but, admittedly, I don't know many lawyers, and the lawyers I _do_ know aren't exactly taking on drug-related, possession cases like these on a regular basis. But, I mean, was there something about the video in particular that didn't make sense to you or that you found implausible?

I thought the video was pretty straight-forward, and the points that the lawyer made all seemed to make perfect sense. It's the idea that one cannot take what you say out of context when you've said nothing to begin with, so no one can ever misinterpret a statement you've made for a confession when you've made no statement, and one cannot present some link between a crime you may (or may not have) committed based upon statements you've made, again, when you've made no statements.

It's not that I'm entirely naive to how the real world works and operates, and I understand all of the many different, sometimes underhanded things that can happen... especially when it comes to dealing with the police... but I still believe that, most of the time, it's in one's best interest to remain cool, calm, collected, polite and respectful, and _quiet_. If that's stupid and worthy of being laughed at and ridiculed, then, OK, but I don't feel stupid and I feel confident that I am in good company with many others who, with a better understanding of the law and how the law works than my own understanding, would agree with me nonetheless.

EDIT: I'm looking around for videos or articles on why it's better for one to cooperate with police and speak to police, but, as of yet, I haven't really found anything. (shrugs)


----------



## shimazu

most Philly cops wont give you shit for weed, they just take it. anything else they usually will bust you though


----------



## RecklessWOT

verso said:


> I'm looking around for videos or articles on why it's better for one to cooperate with police and speak to police, but, as of yet, I haven't really found anything. (shrugs)


Videos or articles my ass... is it really _that much_ of a question for you to the point where you need to question it that much?  
This is a joke, YES the cops want to fuck you over, they _enjoy_ it.  You have to cooperate with them at least a little bit or their inferiority complex goes all out of whack and they get mad and ruin everyone's lives.  That's just how they operate.  Just cause you haven't experienced it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  Shit, never come to eastern CT in my neck of the woods where there's nothing better for them to do it's a fucking joke...  They'll arrest you for nothing and laugh about it.  They're fucking pricks, totally illegal and yet they try to pull it off anyways to feel like they still have a dick.  Don't fall for their shit man they'll find you sooner or later it's not a joke.


----------



## AstrangeBrew

Same thing in toms river durin the summer. Its like theyre bored all winter and just wait til summer to have their kicks. My friend got maced and arrested for sayin good job while coos were pullin someone over


----------



## RecklessWOT

Hah, I don't remember making that rant last night (or anything after I made it home) but still stand by it.  They're out there man, they're waiting


----------



## chinky

for those with no police experiance..yall just got to get one of these, these are on the back of my lawyers business card








DooMMooD said:


> As UNBREAKABLE else has said: *Camdens police force has about 50% employment*.  And the lower that # gets, the faster it will go down.  No one with money wants to move to a ghetto with no cops, meaning no tax $ will go into the ghetto with no cops.
> 
> It will probably get worse before it gets better.  Considering Camdens reputation and lack of police force, Id say the market must be thriving.
> 
> Haven't been there in quite some time though, and have no intent to get any skag.  So I guess I cant give any recent personal experience, just my knowledge I've written above.


 well when the city cant afford to run its own police or there is too much corruption..the state police, or sheriffs or even the feds take it over and strip the city of its  power..that has happened just this past couple years 

feds raided it for drug sting which they where protecting drug deals and dealers

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/FBI-Raids-Harvey-PD.html

this was about numerous things like why they havent solved any murders the last few years and why they had pver 200 rape kits that never got sent to the lab for processing, and cops who used their 
own gang tats to intimidate
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...50117_1_crime-scenes-investigators-misconduct

they state stripped the city PD of their powers and took over, if camden is as bad as yall say, i dont doubt the same shit happening there like it did here



verso said:


> I have no felonies... no misdemeanors, even, but my girlfriend knows that if oumething were to go down, I'd take the charges. I've told her that if we ever get stopped, she needs to just keep her mouth shut and say nothing, absolutely nothing -- don't tell them the truth and hope for leniency, don't make up a story and hope they buy it, don't tell them _anything._
> 
> I pray that day never comes, but all that we can really do is hold our breath and hope for the best until we're ready to leave this part of our lives behind us for good.



i dont care if shes your girlfrend ior wife or whatever and that youve told her a million times not to talk.. she wont keep her mouth shut if shes never been arrested or had to deal with them..the cops will scare her and lie, and reverse psychology and all that would be too much for someone with no experiance and she will tell them what they want or as much as she knows, and its nothing against you its just shes gonna be scared and talk..

especially here in illinois where they can hold you "for investigaton" for 72 before they have to charge you or let you go..during that time you get no phone calls or anything except balogna sandwich and juice 3x a day and thats it..maybe you get water..during that 72 hours they try talkin and since your not 'offically" under arrest yet..askin for a lawyer doesnt do shit cause "your not offically arrested and have that right to remain silent, we are just holding you for investigation and you might get let go"...basically they want to see if you will talk and admit somethring or see if you will narc and other things before charging you..but they dont go about it as cops, they might brng you mcdonalds with shake and be your friend, they just want to get you to talk a little cause then they can try and get you to slip up and talk alot..then arrest you on that 3rd day and tell you now you can get a lawyer and a phone call

that shit happened to me, i made up a some bullshit and talked about nothing about me or why i was there, just random shit ..but they took the things i said over the 3 days and made it seem like it was one story when in reality it was all out of context and they just made it up to make it seem like i talked and admitted things

like they asked me why they found a bag of roaches and a broken bong and a few other things in the garage and i told them "i dont know, its not like my mom would let people smoke weed in her house"...and they used that as me saying thats where i hang out said to smoke my weed and keep my drugs and paraphnalia cause my mom doesnt allow it in the house..but what they left out was the part about how i said "i dont know ask my 20year old brother or my moms fiance, or his 22year old son why that shit was in there, its not like she would allow people to smoke in the house"....bascally it was like they where takin parts of "this" and parts of "that" and leaving out "these" and "those" and making it one story..like when they pulled me over "i was on my way to me friend "ginas" place to smoke some weed with her and chill"..well they said i was goin to sell weed to gina and smoke with her..and im tellin my lawyer that they are lieing and hes like "well where did they get gina from? did they make that name and person up? and i was like, no i said i was goin to smoke and chill with her..and hes like well thats what cops do, they are gonna use your words out of context if needed to tell the story they want, just like im doin for you..thats why you dont talk to the police"

so i fucked up by talking about noth8ng and nonsense cause they pieced together 3 seperate convos into one and used spicific things tlike names to make it sound real


----------



## verso

chinky said:


> so i fucked up by talking about noth8ng and nonsense cause they pieced together 3 seperate convos into one and used spicific things tlike names to make it sound real



See! That's exactly it! And that's what they do! Any statement you make, _any_ statement, will be used against you, so even when you think, "this is going really well," yeah, well, just wait until you read a copy of the police report, the same police report that, you know, will be used against you.

I believe that my girlfriend will keep her mouth shut, actually. I mean, she's been pulled over before, unfortunately when I wasn't with her, and she kept her cool, kept her mouth shut, and she made it home to cop another day. (shrugs)

Again, it's not that I think one need be snarky and disrespectful to cops. There _is_ a way to be respectful, polite, and to not look sketchy, all while refusing to give or make any statements and, in other words, while not entirely cooperating with police. It's not that I would sit there and say, "fuck you I ain't saying' nothing!"

If I were pulled over, I would give them all of the information that they need, that I am required to give them, and I'd let them perform the flank search and all that so they can see my car is clean... if they have their heart set on searching it, they'll search it, and I know that, but I'm not going to agree to a search or agree to make any statements. I'm just not...

I remember when my sister's friend, who was truly brilliant and who smoked _a lot_ of weed, stopped by the house and told us that he had been stopped on the way here -- with an eighth in his car! I was like, "oh shit dude what did you do that's crazy omg did they search your car this is crazy!" (I was young...) He just laughed and was like, "No, man. The cop asked to search my car, and I just shrugged my shoulders and told him no, that there was no reason to search the car, and that if I wasn't under arrest, I'd like to be on my way. Sure enough, the cop just kind of shrugged his shoulders, looked around the car and said, "all right well, have a good night then..." and sent him on his way.

It's when you start tripping over your words, making up stories, then making up different stories... it's like trying too hard, man, and the cops will go back and say, "well, wait a minute, you told me x so what about y?" Then, before you know it, they're searching your car, they've got more than enough to write in their police report for your "statement" and so now there's not a chance in hell of you beating this case (if there ever had been a chance), and it just turns into a shit snow-ball from there.

You just can't beat yourself up, man. For me, I know that if the police searched my car, found a stash, and then arrested me... even if the police were saying to me, "you could have made this so much easier," and I know that they say that shit, well, I wouldn't think, "man, maybe I should have said something!" I'd think, "you know what? I bet they would have searched my shit anyway, and at least now they don't have a statement from me that can be used to look like my admitting guilt.


----------



## chinky

yeah i know i fucked up by talkin but this was after 3days of sittin n cell by yourself i was a little sick with w/ds, with no books, no radio, nothing it was like solitary, so when they pulled me and hands you some mcdonalds and a shake and wasnt talkin about what i was there for, just other random shit like if i knew this person or that person or like what i said about just me talkin in general, nothing spicific, but they totally flipped it out of context on me...you know i knew not to talk but like i said they said "what do you need a lawyer for, we have arrested you yet" and  asked questions that i thought had nothing to do with anything really but they were slick and i was wrong..even though i said nothing to incrinate me or anything illegal really, i said enough for them to piece a story together that was out of context that sounded real

i should have beat it but the original judge that we had for a year retired and i got a new one right before our motions and the new judge didnt know any of the bullshit the cops pulled over the year(all the cops not showing up, or being caught in lies at pretrial and not keeping their stories straight, or the fact the judges said she was sick of the bullshit cook county sheriffs pull all the time in their other cases) and she denied the motions, which was bullshit ... i still could of beat that case but i just couldnt afford to go to trial and give my lawyer another 4k, i already paid him 8k in cash and they were offering 2yrs probation for possession..no intent or delivery or anything like that makes it look like i was selling, just possession, so i took it instead of another 4k and a possibly losing even though i think i would have won

my lawyer told me he really thinks the prosecutor told the sheriffs to stall cause the one was retiring and they where getting a new judge who is a total bitch and doesnt have a problem with the sheriffs..discovery shouldnt take 3months and paperwork somehow is forgtton and 3 out of 4 cops show up and then the next time the cop that wasnt there shows up but one that was at the first hearing doesnt show up to the next one..fuck during a break at the motion on of the cops came and asked for his card "in case she gets in trouble, cause your good"(i think she thought i was gonna win it) .. but it took us 4months for out motion to finally be heard cause they cops/prosecution stalled..they fucked me really but it is what it is, i cant go back now


----------



## SM0K3Y

chinky said:


> well when the city cant afford to run its own police or there is too much corruption..the state police, or sheriffs or even the feds take it over and strip the city of its  power..that has happened just this past couple years



Yep that's what happened in camden.

They weren't busting the town cops though, they were still going after dealers.

Camden has Local LEO (Camden City Police) County Officers (County Sheriff's Driving around) and State LEO (State Troopers)

There are a million cops in camden. Since their police force is down the county & state are helping out. I made a map, I think it was posted earlier in this thread. You have the camden police, county sheriff's, and state troopers. Trust me, I shit my pants every time I go into camden. It's not a place for novice drug users.


----------



## Tommyboy

wiggi said:


> I've watched that video and frankly, it's a great way to get your ass beat or arrested. *Let a cop or a lawyer watch that video and watch them laugh their ass off.*
> 
> I'm not saying that it's a good idea to tell a cop that you have a kilo of blow in your trunk, but if you are pulled over in a shady neighborhood and you look out of place, then chances are that the cop already knows what's up.
> 
> On another note, it's perfectly legal to give a cop the finger, but doesn't mean it's a good idea.



Part 1 of that video is a criminal defense attorney saying why you shouldn't speak to cops, and part two is an experienced police officer saying it, so I don't see why you think that cops and lawyers would laugh their asses off after seeing that video.  I was told by a retired detective to never speak to detectives.  Unfortunately this was after I was arrested, and every little thing that I said during the traffic stop was twisted around to make it seem like a confession of guilt.  

Having said that, under the right circumstances I might speak to a cop or detective to try to beg for leniency, but only if I thought that it was my best option.  But if I choose to keep my mouth shut, I would just say that although I have nothing to hide, I would prefer not to answer any questions so that I can avoid any misunderstandings that can lead to statements being used against me.  I agree though that if someone is acting all high and mighty, saying they know the law and don't have to say shit, then they are asking for trouble.


----------



## nycblueskie

Lol the entire jersey is flooded with D. I gotta say Newark is the best spot tho soon as you get out your car you being offered ish and people are legit. You get diesel out there before u can get a can of soda. They don't call it brick city for no reason


----------



## THC2LSD

If the cops ask me anything I just don't answer, deny anything(careful how you word it), or tell them I don't know(can't prove you didn't know at the time). When they read my rights I ask for a lawyer and shut up.





			
				chinky said:
			
		

> yeah i know i fucked up by talkin but this was after 3days of sittin n cell by yourself i was a little sick with w/ds, with no books, no radio, nothing it was like solitary, so when they pulled me and hands you some mcdonalds and a shake and wasnt talkin about what i was there for, just other random shit like if i knew this person or that person or like what i said about just me talkin in general, nothing spicific, but they totally flipped it out of context on me...you know i knew not to talk but like i said they said "what do you need a lawyer for, we have arrested you yet" and asked questions that i thought had nothing to do with anything really but they were slick and i was wrong..even though i said nothing to incrinate me or anything illegal really, i said enough for them to piece a story together that was out of context that sounded real


 Cops are pros at interrogating with the 'good cop' routine where they make it seem like unrelated small talk or that they're sympathetic but it's only their job, but are actually building a case.They do this even when you ask for a lawyer. The sheriffs here will tell you,"I'm not a cop," before searching you in jail, and make small talk for evidence.As well the guards.

I swear if they weren't cops they'd be great con men.


----------



## chinky

exactly, like i said it was over the course of 3days and really i said nothing but they tiwsted my words so bad..and like i said when my lawer says "well where did they get  this name from?" and its like "well i told them i goin to her house to kick it with her but they say i was goin to sell weed to her"..i was goin to watch a movie, smoke some weed and get my dick wet, but by telling them where i was goin, they just made up the whole me selling to her thing, like they left out the goin to bang part and added the selling to her..

and of course my lawyer is like "well how do they even know about her?" and then i said well thats where i told them i was goin, but i wasnt goin to sell to her, they just made that part up, and my lawyer totally knew that and was like "i told you dont answer anyhting, and i wasl ike yeah well i didnt think it was gonna bite me in the ass tellin them i was on my way to smoke some weed and get laid when they pulled me over" and my lawyer is like "yeah, but now they have a name that only you could have givin them and that makes their story believeable"


----------



## SM0K3Y

Just Sayin...


----------



## LSDiesel

Just got some BUNK ASS NEWARK SHIT. WTF is up with this shit. havent been burned this bad in a year or two man. Shit is dark brown... mixes up cloudy... smells horrible... don't even think its real. And its in a bigger bag than normal. WTF is this shit


----------



## Tommyboy

I've only gotten dark brown dope once, and it was actually pretty good.  I remember my friend saying "now that's what heroin should look like" which is only because that's what it looks like in most movies since you associate brown with dope, and white with coke, so yea....


----------



## AstrangeBrew

i got some stuff like that a year or 2 ago, it wasn't bad, it did have a lot of cut which sucked thou


----------



## SM0K3Y

Most of the brown shit I get is moist. More often then not the best dope is closer to white then brown. 90% of my dope falls into the "Tan" or "Sand" colored category though.


----------



## LSDiesel

You better believe I complained like hell to my dude. I see him several times a week, sometimes everyday. He called ME to ask when I was coming to see him. Good sign. Glad I have someone who actually seems to care about quality and is willing to exchange bad shit for good shit.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah I've gotten some dark brown powder before, only once or twice but IIRC it was actually pretty fucking good.  I remember looking at it and asking my friend who picked it up what the fuck is this shit but he told me to try it and if I didn't like it he'd pay for it.  It ended up being a lot better than it looked


----------



## LSDiesel

I filtered three times, and I got a weird itchy sensation all throughout my CNS upon administration via injection. Not cool

And not the good itch either


----------



## alteknj

Related to the cop thing: 2 separate incidents in the same New Jersey city..

1) First time ever getting "really" arrested, processed and going to county. Spotted me in a bad neighborhood, followed me, watched me cop and then busted me and the dude who I bought from. Cops were total fucking dicks. Went through my cell phone, started texting and calling girls stupid perverted shit, calling me all types of names, telling me how I was gonna get fucked in county, blah blah. I just ignored it the whole 6-7 hours I was in the precinct being processed. County jail guards = almost as bad. I kept my mouth shut then. They caught me red handed like 5 secs after I copped. I barely had time to stash it and they found it anyway.

2) Cops were investigating my dude and I got mixed up in it. At first they thought I was working for him and gave me a real hard time; searching me in public, yelling, screaming, etc.. then they found out I was just copping and they were real cool. Dude let me use his personal cell phone to make a call, they called the DA to try to make it a no-bail charge which didn't work out, but whatever. Real cool dudes. They were narcotics cops, while the other assholes were just patrol cops. Patrol cops can be REAL dicks, especially the young ones. They are young, want action, want to move up the ladder, etc. Typical high-school jocks, I could tell. Real assholes. 

I have other stories of where telling the truth helped me out. One time I was at Rutgers University getting wasted years back and we were all underage. Cops come by and question us and instead of lying and being dicks, I just told them the truth and they were mad cool about it and let us go. I got props for that. I could tell being a dick would just end up me being arrested. I crashed through a 15 feet steel gate drunk with drugs on me at another college and went and confessed and nothing happened to me. My car windshield was totaled and the fence was never replaced. Also I think I broke the lamp-post. Cops want respect. Telling them "I refuse to cooperate with you" is basically telling them to fuck off, even though that's not the law. They can make it easy or hard on you. If you are facing serious shit, then you don't speak a word. If it's a BS possession charge or paraphernalia, etc be truthful and 90% it will help you out, make things easier and smoother. (Most cities repeat small time possession raps aren't jail time, but I am sure there are places that are. But it's not like it's years or anything)

Edit: Same principal applies with your PO. If you are dirty and know it.. tell them the truth. Got let off the hook for that one once too. The first time I lied and it cost me 4 months of bullshit.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Just had my first experience with Patterson dope... I was really pleased. Good stuff and really cheap..granted the bags are really tiny compared to most NY connects but..the quality is really good.


----------



## LSDiesel

Better than NYC would you say? On average? I found that quality is 95% of the time really good despite the size being variable. On the ocassion when it isn't good, as I previously mentioned, it is usually fake. Newark/Paterson/Jersey City I have never found OK dope. It's either fuego or nothing


----------



## Unbreakable

Paterson is way to hot right now with cops of all sorts not just local cops busting people balls & way to many people trying to make a dollar on everyone... way to many short bags, over cut bags, fake copy cat bags or straight beat bags floating around in P-town..... never ran into that problem any other place I copped in NJ....


----------



## SM0K3Y

I know this isn't totally on subject but figured I'd post it here in case anyone was interested in my stories. I posted a story on another forum and someone recommended I make a blog. So I did.

Anyway. The tales of a NJ Heroin addict:

New Jersey Doper - The non glorious life of a NJ Heroin addict


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I've only messed with this one guy so far from Patterson but... if he stays consistent, I'd be satisfied. I mean, yeah the bags are definetley small..especially compared to NY...but it's really cheap. I mean, really cheap. And the quality is good too, not far off a lot of my connects in NYC. So, that alone is really appealing. I'd rather get bags that are a little lighter if I'm saving all that money.


----------



## Swain

unless ur a bitch and let them white tax you ptown has GREAT prices, I got 3 buns of redbull today for just just over wat i pay for 1 nyc bun. 
Bags are small but 2 is equal to one city bag generally. right now everything is like above average to fire. new york times fire, redbull not as good but almost as good, daily news good, immportal great, its been solid for 3 months.

the coke street been hurtin i did get a aight gram all rocks no bakign soda bull but when they are up and runnin in a 1 block radius theres 3 crews and dubs are like 500mg and sometiems 50mg can giev you a ringer. shit i got today 100mg gives a weak ringer so its not great. nice thing bout ptown is if your broke u can seriusly buy 2 bags of d if you want lol. try doin that in NYC. theyd laugh like yah ima go get in my car loose my spot risk arrest to make like barely any moeny off u sellin 2 bags lol. ITs just ptown these dudes are out. It;s like a fleamarket of drugs bro. 

If you went to ptown and wasnt able to cop, that would mean you were blind, disabled, and majorly brain damaged. 



NYC ha that consistancy and like zero LEO if you play your game right. but if your in a rush i like ptown. within a few mins you can cop from o4 different people figure out whats best then go back for more . 



Unbreakable said:


> Paterson is way to hot right now with cops of all sorts not just local cops busting people balls & way to many people trying to make a dollar on everyone... way to many short bags, over cut bags, fake copy cat bags or straight beat bags floating around in P-town..... never ran into that problem any other place I copped in NJ....



u right ptown is plauged with that..knock offs, stamps that fall off, etc.. but thats not all the time. For the past 3 months you can cop basically any stamp and its a 6/10 or better on qual.. 

I rememberb ack in like 2009 there was a dry spell like youd never imagine for a month in nov or december. if i was smart i woulda migrated to nwk or jc but i kept wastin loot. then the fukin FIRE hit. EKG, Tiger Woods, Sports  enter, Next level. Bro i sniffed 6 bags of ekg and got sick figured it was from a bad lunch then 12 hr later its dark as fuck out, i look in the mirrow, my eyes were still PINNNED like fuck. Needless to say i went straight back for a brick of that. Tigerwoods was balin too. 2012 was great. 100% was great. But for every fire stamp i got ive gotten some garbage tehre too.

I like NYC a bit more becuaes for instance i been coppin dr pepper literally ALL YEAR. The quality has varried so little youd think they made up 20 million buns lol. It neer got worse or better. Its just today it was 9am and i wanted to go cop dope and coke so i said fuck it up goin to ptown. 

JC does have good ocoke vials SOMETIMES. Like so good 50mg you push the plunger adn gotto run to your bed to lay down it hits you so hard aynd you just moan as if you got 20 blowjobs at once and your body was gfilled with bliss. Shits hti or miss though sometimes the vials aint like that. I hear ptown has vials too, also i hear lil tin foil single 100mg hits of coke  (very cheap) wrapped in tin foil like 'straight off the key' as my boy put it. He said saem shit so strong u cant drive until like 10 mins after your shot the rush is so strong. 

My contrat jus ended wit my job so i gonna be takin a hietis from dope. I might overdraw my checkin and get high 2morrow or i might saev a bundle and order some 4-fa off teh net. I figure IV 4-fa is prob better than some shitty coke kyaknow?

I do remember the 1st tiemi copped the cheap lil vials in JC they were so strong i to this day have neer had bellringer and full body ultra mega suepr duper orgass where you just pusht eh plunger and moan and just wanna die an go to heaven like that. But lately its hit or miss and after havin bad luck wit some baking soda bullshit i just decided ima stickwit my reilable NYC dub connect and if he aint aroun i just gotto sucki it up.

HOenstly coke is way wrose for you then dope, so it aitn a bad thing t not be able to do it.



Unbreakable said:


> never ran into that problem any other place I copped in NJ....



ui read on drugs forum this girl went in an apartment of her regular dealer who turned crackhead and they hed her by gunpoint for 1.5 hours took her purse all that shit money knife celly and were sayin theyd pour boilin water on her if she didnt get more out the atm (which she didn have more). maks me think twice caue i always walk around wit like 2 bills in my pocket never expetin to get robbed. now i am keepin that shit in my ass crack from now on. My ass crack is like a sampsonite for drugs i can evenhold a pill bottle in my buns of steel. its saved  my butt( no punn intended) many times. Youd have to get brought into the police statino for them to spread your cheeks..


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Swain said:


> My ass crack is like a sampsonite for drugs i can evenhold a pill bottle in my buns of steel. its saved  my butt( no punn intended) many times. Youd have to get brought into the police statino for them to spread your cheeks..




Haha, awesome visual. Nice dude.


----------



## Tommyboy

I just put my wallet down the front of boxer-briefs next to my junk whenever I am in a bad neighborhood.  If I have a belt on too I seriously doubt that anyone is going to get it.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I tie all my drugs and money up in a knot with my dick..


----------



## SM0K3Y

mr.scagnattie said:


> I tie all my drugs and money up in a knot with my dick..



So you tie your dick in a knot? You know there is a perfect show for you, it's called "Puppetry Of The Penis" - basically a bunch of guys on stage doing penis origami lol.

I know you weren't being serious but the way you put it was funny. I usually just use medical tape and tape the shit below my nuts in the middle of my thigh. Usually cops around here will pat your dick and balls and between your asshole and your nuts if they can get to it. My jeans are kind of baggy (not ghetto baggy) so it's hard for them to pat my thigh where I tape it.

Also I made a slit in the tongue of my shoes that I use for bags less than a bundle. Also I'd like to mention that cops cannot take your shoes off unless you are under arrest. My father was part of a class action law suit and actually won I think $1500 from illegal search & seizure due to police taking his shoes off during a search.


----------



## LSDiesel

Unbreakable said:


> Jersey City
> Newark
> Patterson
> Elizabeth
> Union City
> 
> Are all good places to start looking & all of these places have open air markets & are with in a 30 minute drive from each other



I agree with you that Newark and Paterson have open air markets, but Newark doesn't have open air like it used to. Also would you say that these open air markets in the four cities you mention are open to anyone of any skin color?

I have not been served because I was white in places in Newark before


----------



## Unbreakable

LSDiesel said:


> I agree with you that Newark and Paterson have open air markets, but Newark doesn't have open air like it used to. Also would you say that these open air markets in the four cities you mention are open to anyone of any skin color?
> 
> I have not been served because I was white in places in Newark before



I have ran into that issue sometimes where me being white makes the d-boys nervous....  So I always say I will do some in front of them if I see that they are being a little skeeved out because of the white issue.... Once they feel comfy with you, you should be good to go...  Sometimes they will throw in that bag for free just to make sure I am not a cop, I don't blame them tho...

I am worried they will try to rob me & they are worried if I setting them up.... Once both people get what they want, me the drugs & them the money everything is all good


----------



## Swain

Honestly Newark JC and Paterson all do have open air markets, but if you are a 100% virgin to the area it can be difficult unless you run into a lower level high risk taker dealer. Take Paterson for instance. There are streets known specifically for powder coke, then another block for base, and certain crews for dope etc.. 

At the powder coke spot in PTOWN for example, if you wetn there and said hey do you guys got coke etc.. by any chance? Or ur like how much is it? or say anything to give the impression you've never copped there b4 they will probably pass on the sale to avoid the possibility that your a narc or something. If you go to the coke spot and go I need 2 twenties. with confidence, no question of what they are selling, etc... theyll serve you even if theyve never seen you most times. These guys are pretty good at reading people, and I will say, it does help to look like a drug user lol. If you got a spotless car, a healthy muscular body, and are clueless about the area youd be hard pressed to get served lol.

My friend does this sometimes, but after I explain it, I will telly ou why I don't recommend it. Hell go to a new spot and if they are apprehensive hell be like i aint no cop look I just copepd dope, and show some bags. It's worked for him many times, but honestly if you do that to the wrong person i.e. a user not dealer, you will get robbed. But if you got empties you can flash those. Me....if I get questioned I'll pull up my sleeves and be like bro u def dont gotto worry (track marks with active signs of use).

But if you have no luck on your own, or absolutely no idea where and who is sellin what, suck it up and find oen of the hundreds of crack/dope/coke/pcp/whatever users and offer them 10 bucks to help you out (which they get ONLY AFTER the transaction is done). Tell them right off the bat that you can not and WILL not hand the money off to them, you have to be the one making the exchange wit the dealer. If they are nto cool with that move on, they are trying to beat you. 

Better yet, find an addict on the street who does your drug of choice. tell him you;'ll peel him off a bag or two, rather than give money, other wise most people will just go to the cheapest closest spot because they just want that $. If your giving them bags, they will awnt to get the fire. If they are gettin bags for themself they are gonna want the best possible. Again, tell them in advance YOU have to be the one who does the hand to hand with the dealer, and if he can't do that sry but your nto interested. Don't trust anyone. Don't let anyone in your car. And never ever EVER hand the money over till the dope is in your hand. I have never had a dealer who wasn't trying to pull shit demand you give himm the $ first. 

Also, know the prices in the area your copping, if said drug is usually 40 bucks dont offer 60 b/c only cops would over-pay on drugs, no addict in their right mind wants to pay more than 'retail' lol. Cops will offer to buy an ounce of coke at 50/g lol. 

For me, I often avoid a full fledged cold cop and just peel off a bag or whatever for a local to bring me to the spot. 

In all honestty, regardless of race, if you go to Paterson Newark or Jersey City and leave empty handed, you probably lack the genetic traits of the drug game lol. Each said city is like the Super-Walmart of drugs. Believe me, dealers love white suburbon dudes. It's not your skin color but your approach that is severely flawed.  When they got people payin for a single bag in change, a white-suburban drive by in-and-out dude buying a few buns or a brick is a treat lol. They WANT yoru money.

They are drug dealers. Do you honestly think they give a fuck what race you are? They give a fuck about staying a free man and making money.



Tommyboy said:


> I just put my wallet down the front of boxer-briefs next to my junk whenever I am in a bad neighborhood.  If I have a belt on too I seriously doubt that anyone is going to get it.



Your probably right in most cases but I did have a cop pull the elastic wasteband on my basketball shorts to look down the front of my pants and back to see if anything would fall out or be blatantly visible. I don't think cops can/will/or even want to go further than that out on the street lol. Imagine a cop swiping someones bare ass or cupping their balls to look for bags while all the passer-bys pop out their phone and youtube the video. Don't think that would go over too well with the public lol. Especially if you start tellin wtf why is my dick in your hand now or WTF your fingers in my ass officer!

If they have any reason at ALL like you have no ID on you or something and you end up getting brought in, that's another story. I just don't think cops can do more than pat you down on the street. I mean It wouldn't be appropriate to be in a major intersection and have a cop pullin your pants down and looking into your asshole with people walkin buy, a daycare with liittle kids playing outside, and nuns out to lunch. 

I wonder if you gto brougth in and just purposely shat your self if thatd help them decide whether or not to strip search you haha.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea I know that some cops do that, but it's not illegal to have your wallet there.  I'm sure that some upstanding citizens probably hide their wallets in weird places so it's not completely odd.  Drugs on the other hand, well I wouldn't put them where they would be visible just from a cop pulling on the front of my waistband to look at my junk.


----------



## bagochina

> Don't think that would go over too well with the public lol.



the the public... hahahaha


----------



## LSDiesel

Actually, the spot I was denied from I had previously copped by talking with an elderly newspaper salesman "pops" who sells the Star Ledger at an intersection, not currently, a few years back. Anyway, I would just go there, and get him one or two bags and keep the rest. One day, he wasn't around, so I brought it upon myself to go up and request a bunndle, to which they basically told me that I had to find "pops" and get him to buy it for me, they wouldn't just sell to me directly. They probably thought I was five oh. I didn't have needle marks at the time. My track marks are actually looking very good/non existant since I got on methadone 3 weeks ago. Had only one slip and it wasn't that much fun because I think my done dose is too high to allow for much of a dope rush.


----------



## RecklessWOT

LSDiesel said:


> They probably thought I was five oh. I didn't have needle marks at the time. My track marks are actually looking very good/non existant since I got on methadone 3 weeks ago.



That's what I've always thought was a little funny.  These guys wanna see track marks when A) not everyone shoots, and B) even so the 10 or so whole times I've had a needle in me in my entire life I always iced it down and was impossible to see anything but the faintest of prick mark that was completely unnoticeable from a random blotch mark in my skin and gone in a day or 2


----------



## LSDiesel

I have been asked to do it in front of them. I have been asked to say that I'm not police and that I am not a federal agent as well. Don't they know that LE is able to lie to them?!


----------



## Swain

Lol yeah at the coke spot in ptown i go wit my boy they serve us then i go alone they wont serve then next day same thing i go say my shit they like ok u gotto get out and walk up to us thinkin im a narc. dunno... i mean wtf do cops have to stay in their car or some shit? but pretty much anywhere you go be it ptown or bellaire once they recognize you its all dollarsigns in their eyes. they gotto watch their backs too. Once they know your car its the beginning of the end (for you). Now you have a cheap dope/coke/whatever connect at your fingertips lol.

It is funny the rational they use sometimes. I remember years ago it was al most the same thuing but i was buyin dope. Dudes wouldnt serve me up at my window hes like park and come walk between these 2 houses. These days i wouldnt even do that cause itsm ore likely you get robbed. 

Honestly I get complacent walkin around the major dope towns like im just a white dude and even though im like 6' or more i aint ever been in a fight its nnot like im about to beat down some thugs. I would be an easy target. If I was outnumbered or there were any weapons id willingly hand over the money lol. Then go home get sick and wanna cry about it. But the worst thats happent o me is dirty looks or getting bothered by police. When I read about all the shootings literally less than a mile from my crib it makes me double think. Beatdowns to jack a phone, etc...  Newark only gets worse, and forget it, essexcounty prison? Prepare to be FUCKED.

You gotto watch out in NJ, you can get (2C:33-2.1)





> LOITERING FOR THE PURPOSE OF ILLEGALLY USING, POSSESSION OR SELLING CONTROLLED SUBSTANCE is a disorderly persons offense. One who wanders around a public place with the intent to purchase, use or sell a controlled dangerous substance.



If you read the statute is seriously seems unconstitutional it amazes me that shits legal. The rules are if you are loitering in ak nown drug area and are seen handing ANYTHIGN off, or if you circle the block, or if you are bothering the public like stopping people trying to buy or sell drugs, you can get that ticket. Thats exactly why I stay coppign in NYC as long as the drugs are there. 

Lately its like the dope is everywhere nyc manhattan brooklyn stateni sland at zero risk call and meet, or if i needed to ic ould still get fire cold coppin or takin a trip to ptown, but its the coke. I only have 1 coke dealer in NYC and when he doesnt have coke, its like I dont even wanna buy dope (unless I am sick). But if ive been on subs a bit and am fine, ive just gotten used to speedballs and dope is lacking lol. So I end up doin the dumbest shit like walking around buying in wellk nown drug areas where white people stand out.

Atleast in ptown theres a block thats the straight COKE block no dope. Its 20s and sometimes 50s and its like easier and more reliable then your corner store. Its just a cat and mouse game sometimes with cops. Last time I copped we got a some bundles then went to the coke spot got some coke then went not even far did a shot. It was desolate not a soul around. Went back to the coke spot got mroecoke  then wen thome. You would think cops didnt even exist.

Other times you end up either with shit in your pants or in jail. Everyones luck runs out... I wish my brooklyn dude would stay stead on the dubs of coke like he used to. Dope wise hes great same stamp same quailty for nearly a whole year now.


----------



## rules

lol i love paterson. on snip all you gotta do to cop is look at any black guy for longer than two seconds. being white helps. sometimes they just see you in the car and start whistling or flagging you down. it's crazy.


----------



## Swain

Bro there is no town like ptown/ Newark and Jersey City dont compare no joke. In ptown they literally whistle and flag you down and will blatantly serve anyone any time in the sun as if 5-0 dont exist. Jersey City everyone keeps to themself you gotto know whos got what other wise they think ur a narc. Newark I dunno I never got my bearings there but its a bit rough for me. My boy got robbed in the broad daylight in front of one of the big projects and everyone just watched and laughed (the locals). It was for like 40 bucks too. Now like 1 eye blinks instead of 2 when he blinks his eyes. For fuckin 40 bucks. Really lame. Getting robbed is one thing but physically beat up thats fuckin horrible. 

Usually the dealers will stop people from fuckin wit custies but not that time I guess. Knock on wood I have nver been in any situation like that and try to avoid putting my self in harms way. The dude at the exchange over there told me i should be puttin money in my socks and shti that ill easily getrobbed if its in my pockets but thats never happened. I have been ripped off/given fake shit or handed off money to the dude before handing me the drugs. That was only when I first copped years ago and was neive.



rules said:


> lol i love paterson. on snip all you gotta do to cop is look at any black guy for longer than two seconds. being white helps. sometimes they just see you in the car and start whistling or flagging you down. it's crazy.



Lol today was great bro grabbed redbull and FIRE dubs of coke. the coke spot is insane now theres this young kid wit mad tats and i just hold up hoever many fingers then the shits in my hand it takes 30 seconds. Its hot over tehre but its so ddamn quick. 

The redbull is good too not fire but great dope just a bit of a small count. Everything around ptown has been atleast average ro better lately which is odd for ptown. Its rare for me to choose it over brooklyn but my dude only had dope and no white in BK today so i hit up ptown. The dubs are hit or miss but i just got 1 then ewnt back around and he did threw me a free one for gettin 4 of em. 

HOnestly though its nerve racking to go there compared to a call and meet in brooklyn. I mean honestlhy when my dope dude gets dubs of coke back in bk i sure as hell wont be goin to ptown but in the mean while where i been coppin dope is very quiet. the coke spot is more hot but thats way quick. I personally obide by all traffic laws and either have the shit in a small pill jar in my as crack or ready to stick in my ass crack if i get pulled over. My stupid friend got popped yesterday not copping but he got his shit then went like 2 blocks away to shoot it and a cop walked up on him. The cop was going to tell him his brake light was out and walked up on him with his dick out basically. I mean I shoto int he car but i get the hell otu of drug areas first. Or I wait till im home. Its like yo drive 10 minutes toa r ich town/neighborhood dont just drive 2 blocks away ya know..

Or just wait till ur home. Go in a bathroom, whatever. Its like you make it in and outta the dope spot un scathed then do stupid shit like that. 

The whole loitering with intent thing scares me because one of my boys got it and its a misdemeaner he paid liek 1400 bucks. I came close to gettin ti one day but thankfully didn't. Oh yeah I hit the exchange in ptown today too got 50 pins and all that jazz. Now I am gonna have a fun filled night / morning then go back to real life. Yay!


----------



## verso

I am so envious of all you Paterson folk. Here, we have a spot for crack/cocaine but no spot for dope. You need to know someone to get dope around here, and it's not easy to get ahold of an actual, legit dealer.

Every junkie user wants to middle you, so unless you get lucky or you fall in with someone who's real chill and doesn't mind sharing his or her connects, well, you'll be paying the middleman tax forever.


----------



## LSDiesel

It's a blessing and a curse living in Northern NJ where the dope is cheap and plentiful. I admit that I have become spoiled by having bags that are usually three times the quality of anywhere outside of the NYC area at 1/3rd the price. Being so cheap does allow you to keep an addiction going longer, but it always would catch up with me eventually to everyday IV use. Sometimes it took 3 weeks, sometimes it took 3 years, but I always got there.

Being on methadone now, which is actually more addictive, my life has totally changed for the better. It goes to show you that its the lifestyle of obtaining the drug that really was my downfall, ie roaming the hood being white. It's not the drugs themselves, it's the drug laws which got me in trouble. Heck, even my health wasn't terrible, as the dope around here is strong but clean, so aside from overdosing, there really wasn't too much of a worry of damage to my body. But I didn't use a totally clean rig every time, mainly cuz I don't have driving privledges right now so getting to the needle exchange was a bitch by train and bus. And the exchange is only open during business hours, so I would have to take a whole morning or afternoon off from work.


----------



## patricknyc28

how long have you been on done?


----------



## LSDiesel

only a few weeks with one slip, but i didnt really feel it and thats probably reason i didn't fully relapse back into addiction.

Already in that time my bank account has a larger balance than I've seen in years


----------



## Unbreakable

You know your  junkie when you automatically convert your Dollars into bags of dope... 
Like lets just say your Pay check is x dollars a week that shits in your  head looks like a brick or so of smack


----------



## LSDiesel

So it's been almost a month, with one use about 3 weeks ago since I stopped using on an almost everyday basis. The D-boyz keep calling me trying to market their new "fire". I guess I was one of their best custis. I thought I was small time, maybe not...

If you're a junkie, never underestimate the power of your addiction!


----------



## rules

Swain said:


> Lol today was great bro grabbed redbull and FIRE dubs of coke. the coke spot is insane now theres this young kid wit mad tats and i just hold up hoever many fingers then the shits in my hand it takes 30 seconds. Its hot over tehre but its so ddamn quick.


i'm SO curious as to what coke spot you go to in ptown -.- we totally might go to the same one.


> You know your junkie when you automatically convert your Dollars into bags of dope...


LMFAO. the second i got my paycheck i'd take out my calculator and start converting. ptown bags are so cheap too. maaaaaad bags. damn...the good ole days. i'm afraid of getting addicted again. i barely ever partake.


----------



## LSDiesel

There are def still Coke only open airs in newark, not that i would partake


----------



## rules

got robbed in Ptown tonight. what else is new...


----------



## Tommyboy

rules said:


> got robbed in Ptown tonight. what else is new...



Robbed or beat?  Like did someone jack you for your cash or did you buy bags that turned out to be garbage or something?


----------



## rules

gave em the cash and they peeled off. they were in a car. they thought i was someone else. i fucking hate this shit out here. it's a jungle.


----------



## Tommyboy

rules said:


> gave em the cash and they peeled off. they were in a car. they thought i was someone else. i fucking hate this shit out here. it's a jungle.



Well you broke the golden rule.  Always get the dope in hand before forking over the cash.  

Years ago someone did that to me in a weed deal when I was cold copping, and they crashed their car while peeling off, scratching the whole side of their car that had a custom gold paint job, then took off again while being chased by the car they were in the accident with.  It was the best 20 bucks I ever spent, especially since I got smoked out for free when I returned to the party and told the story and someone there felt bad and had weed so hooked me up.


----------



## rules

sadly they didn't crash and i didn't get any free dope. for a while we considered robbing someone else until we came to terms on how shitty that would be and just went home. sucks.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Think this vid is pretty fitting for this thread, ha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkSoSErQXSk


----------



## patricknyc28

Tommyboy said:


> Years ago someone did that to me in a weed deal when I was cold copping, and they crashed their car while peeling off, scratching the whole side of their car that had a custom gold paint job, then took off again while being chased by the car they were in the accident with.  It was the best 20 bucks I ever spent, especially since I got smoked out for free when I returned to the party and told the story and someone there felt bad and had weed so hooked me up.



Oh man that would of been golden to see!
I also wouldnt have gave a shit about my 20 bucks for that show!
Talk about Karma!


----------



## RecklessWOT

Agreed, that's pretty much worth the 20 bucks.  Sucks to get beat, but that's some funny shit right there.  Karma's a bitch, this guy wasted possibly thousands of dollars having to get his car repaired, either got his ass kicked by the guy in the other car or could even face legal problems for hit and run all just so he could be a fucking dick and steal a whole 20 dollars from some kid.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea, the second funny part of that story is that I went with my friend who was with me the whole time, and walked into the hood to look for the people that ripped me off.  When I got a few blocks into it there were some black dudes out front working out (mind you this was at night) and one of them that was spotting the other guy on the bench press says to me "you're a long ways from Kansas, Toto."  I called of my search at that point and headed back to the party.  It wasn't worth whatever would have happened if I found the guys, and I was satisfied with the outcome [them damaging their car] already.


----------



## patricknyc28

Hey Tommy was that in Paterson?


----------



## chinky

rules said:


> gave em the cash and they peeled off. they were in a car. they thought i was someone else. i fucking hate this shit out here. it's a jungle.



how much you give them?

one time when i was hustling i gave this kida dub threw the window of my car  and he took off on foot..i got ou the car and ws gonna beat his friends ass but he was pleading not too..so i told him to pay me and he said i onl;y got 10$ he was supposed to have the other and at that time i saw the kid had some fresh jordans on..so i reached down and took the kids shoes and told him he fan get them back when he comes up with my 20$...they called me a few times about an hour later but i never answered and ended up throwing the shoes in a salvation army can..but yeah totally left that kid standing in the street with no shoes


----------



## Tommyboy

patricknyc28 said:


> Hey Tommy was that in Paterson?



Nah, actually Long Beach, on LI.


----------



## pimmp69

*Nj crew*

Hey all you New Jersey-ites! I wanna get a taste of what you guys grub on year round. So I was wondering if you had the chocie between stayin in camden, patterson, or newark where would it be? I don't have a car an don't know your transit system soo I can only choose one. Help me out!


----------



## SM0K3Y

I was going to recommend coming to camden since I can promise you that you'll be able to find better dope quicker and cheaper but it's really hot in camden right now. How skilled are you at copping dope (with police around) and are you white?

If you're white I'd say you're probably better off in North Jersey somewhere. What's going on though, are you staying out here for a short time or what? Also I'm very familiar with the NJ transit system, I'd even venture to say that NJ has one of the best public transportation systems of most any state in the US (with a few exceptions)

A good question is, is where are you planning to go after you cop your dope? Are you getting a hotel or what? Camden has some nice cities around it and you can get from camden to quite a few nice towns for about $2.50 in bus fare.


----------



## Swain

Man I just went into Brooklyn to get some Hellboy, and me and my boy called a delivery service (I wont be specific but it is the most notorious one around Manhattan and BK) and got a vial of coke. I have been satisfied with the bags from Paterson at the drive throgh spot, but this shit is on a WHOLE different plain. 

The vial is the size you would use for like a dime of weed. It was packed full literally to the brim. There was not even room for another spec of sand in there it was packed so full. I did a 70mg shot and it literally BLEW the 200mg shots of the ptown coke I have been doing OUT OF THE WATER. Hell it almost put me 6 feet under. This is the best stuff I have gotten this year by a leaps and bounds. 

Okay time throw 2x New York Times bags into the cooker along with 70mg of this heavenly coke. Soon as that plunger is down I run to lay down on my couch to brace for the freight train that is coming. I can't help but let out a moan as I lay there in complete and utter bliss. The 70mg shot gave me the kind of bellringer that anyone who has shot coke aims for. 200mg of the paterson coke, which I consider to be good, gives me like a premature dead fetus baby bellringer. 

And since my dope tolerance is so damn low cause ive been on only 1mg bupe daily now, 2 ptown bags FUCK ME UP. About this time 2 years ago I was shooting bundle shots because I was on the methadone clinic at 80mg. 10 bags would easily kill my ass now.



pimmp69 said:


> Hey all you New Jersey-ites! I wanna get a taste of what you guys grub on year round. So I was wondering if you had the chocie between stayin in camden, patterson, or newark where would it be? I don't have a car an don't know your transit system soo I can only choose one. Help me out!



I vote paterson. IMO the open air market is like no other there. IME the people are much more assertive in getting you as a customer. I remembr walking around Jersey City and I barely even get a look or a nod. In paterson you will get people running up to you, yelling, whistling etc.. the heart of the open air is like less than 1 square mile, you could walk around for 20 minutes and literally obtain 5-10 hookups/telephone numbers. 

There is a hotel right on broadway in Paterson too that is like IN the dope mega-center. If you go to paterson and leave empty handed that means you simply are not cut out for copping dope in the hood. The chances of leaving empty handed are slim to none IMO, unless you got arrested. 

It's almost surreal to look at, the amount of drug dealing that goes on almost like LEO does not exist. Yelling out stamps, counting the money in the middle of the road walking dwon the street.


----------



## rules

it was 200 dollars when i got robbed. the day after they said they'd give us half the shit back in dope so they had us drive to two places and never showed. last time i call those dirty mother fuckers again.


----------



## ptrsnake13

No trolling


----------



## chinky

rules said:


> it was 200 dollars when i got robbed. the day after they said they'd give us half the shit back in dope so they had us drive to two places and never showed. last time i call those dirty mother fuckers again.



damn you handed 200bucks threw the window with outseeing the product? have you gone threw them before or did someone just give you the number? like im having a hard time picturing the situation cause thats alot of money


----------



## cicerogrinds

rules said:


> gave em the cash and they peeled off. they were in a car. they thought i was someone else. i fucking hate this shit out here. it's a jungle.



rule # 1 man never hand the money over untill u got the product in hand


----------



## LSDiesel

> Hey all you New Jersey-ites! I wanna get a taste of what you guys grub on year round. So I was wondering if you had the chocie between stayin in camden, patterson, or newark where would it be? I don't have a car an don't know your transit system soo I can only choose one. Help me out!



I only know Newark, but their bus and train system is great. They even have a light rail system, which is like a subway. If you dont have a car, I would suggest Newark since the public transportation is great.


----------



## Swain

@@lsdiesel. do you cop coke in newark ever or just d? Its a mad quick PATH ride for me to get to newark but I always go the extra distance and take the bus to paterson just because i am familiar with the area.. 

I am just curious if theres any somewhat equivalent spots.. i know dope wont be too hard to come by but like in ptown, theres 1 or 2 blocks that are JUST powdered coke. anything like that in nwk?


----------



## LSDiesel

Yes, there are coke spots, and powder coke spots in Newark, but honestly I stopped doing that years ago, and also, its an area conducive to having a car, like a drive thru. Last time i tried going there via bike last summer, i almost got robbed by a mob of 13 year olds


----------



## pimmp69

See I'm nervous about paterson an camden as I will not have a car an I'm tryin to hopefuly get 4 bricks. So w all that cash ill be fucked if someone tries to hasle me. So I was thinking ill buy a brick a day or maybe two but I don't quality to fade. You guys seem to give the impresion quality can be 8 at 10am an 2 by lunch!


----------



## Unbreakable

pimmp69 said:


> Hey all you New Jersey-ites! I wanna get a taste of what you guys grub on year round. So I was wondering if you had the chocie between stayin in camden, patterson, or newark where would it be? I don't have a car an don't know your transit system soo I can only choose one. Help me out!



Jersey City, New Jersey is a mighty wise junky choice with great public transportation(Trains,Buses,Shuttle Vans,Taxi's).


----------



## Tommyboy

pimmp69 said:


> See I'm nervous about paterson an camden as I will not have a car an I'm tryin to hopefuly get 4 bricks. So w all that cash ill be fucked if someone tries to hasle me. So I was thinking ill buy a brick a day or maybe two but I don't quality to fade. You guys seem to give the impresion quality can be 8 at 10am an 2 by lunch!



I wouldn't risk it, and definitely wouldn't buy that much at once.  For one you would probably get a distribution charge if you were caught with that much, also I don't think that someone would sell you that much at once if they don't know you, and for another thing they might just rob you.  Lastly, if the stuff sucks then you will be stuck with 4 bricks of garbage.  I know you probably don't want to make several trips so that's probably why you want to get it all at once, but I don't see that working out well.


----------



## pimmp69

Well maybe ill jus buy buns at a time? Also a pretty common thing in FL is to take taxis to the spot. But say I go to camden were it looks disereted will the cops still pull me over?


----------



## pimmp69

Also. I know this is paterson thread but has anyone ventured to philly?


----------



## SM0K3Y

pimmp69 said:


> Well maybe ill jus buy buns at a time? Also a pretty common thing in FL is to take taxis to the spot. But say I go to camden were it looks disereted will the cops still pull me over?



It isn't uncommon for someone to buy 3, 4, and 5 bundles at a time in camden. I'm one of the few on this board that actually cops in CMD. My first deal with every dealer is usually 2 bundles.

And yes depending on where yoy buy, cops can and will yank you. Like I said, camden is not for the novice.

If you're on foot some spots in camden you can walk to, cop, and walk away in a matter of a minute, and. The transportation center (where it is okay to be white) is in the direct center of camden. It isn't hard to cop and be back to the transpo and on a bus in 10 mins if you time it right.


----------



## AstrangeBrew

i usually buy bricks up in paterson a couple times a week, or go up to newark/camden/trenton, i've yet to ever be fucked with by cops before for anything.


----------



## brutus

Since no one reads stickies I figured I would post this here in hopes some of yall would read the new rules.

The rules regarding any sort of discussing or even bringing up the names of various stamps has been a very vague, mostly because there was no rule set in stone. With that being said, we have decided to allow the mentioning of stamps in the general heroin thread, but no discussion. However, the names of any stamps in regional/city heroin threads is not allowed. Do not even mention the name of a stamp in the regional heroin threads.


----------



## deeSUHAL

pimmp69 said:


> Hey all you New Jersey-ites! I wanna get a taste of what you guys grub on year round. So I was wondering if you had the chocie between stayin in camden, patterson, or newark where would it be? I don't have a car an don't know your transit system soo I can only choose one. Help me out!



The transit system to paterson can take you to the right area for some diesel. I can't be more specific because of the rules. I have been down there plenty of time using public transit. bus fair ranges from 1.50 -8.00 depending how far you live.  I gotta say thought do not under any condition bring enough money to paterson camden or newark to cop 4 bricks. You will get beat 100%. Also, you gotta buy some bundles or bags first.* Do not go out there asking for a brick on foot!*!! You will get beat. Believe that! Also, if the cops see you they will hassel you. If its a small quantity you'll probably get a ticket for something like littering, even if you weren't littering. And they may or may not give you the heroin back, which has happened to me And this only applies if they are local cops. If it's state, DEA or TNT you are gonna get locked up !


----------



## deeSUHAL

rules said:


> gave em the cash and they peeled off. they were in a car. they thought i was someone else. i fucking hate this shit out here. it's a jungle.



Yea, I got beat around that same time man. My guy sometimes sends this bitch out and she serves us. We ordered 6 bundles. She came out it was wrapped in the brick and i gave her the money. So 5 seconds later I open the brick and it's fuckin candy! I was so pissed. It wasn't my money but still it really sucked! The dudes like yea i gonna get you back .. so I call him the next day and he's like yea in 2 hours and then when I call back he don't pick up which isn't a surprise really.




mr.scagnattie said:


> I've only messed with this one guy so far from Patterson but... if he stays consistent, I'd be satisfied. I mean, yeah the bags are definetley small..especially compared to NY...but it's really cheap. I mean, really cheap. And the quality is good too, not far off a lot of my connects in NYC. So, that alone is really appealing. I'd rather get bags that are a little lighter if I'm saving all that money.



The price in Paterson def makes it worth it! AS long as you got a good dope boy your usually okay out there.




nycblueskie said:


> Lol the entire jersey is flooded with D. I gotta say Newark is the best spot tho soon as you get out your car you being offered ish and people are legit. You get diesel out there before u can get a can of soda. They don't call it brick city for no reason



Yea some of the projects out there are pretty good. I don't really get out the car when I go to Newark. I mostly cop in paterson. Usually when I got to Newark I will pull into the parking lot of the projects. The things is price vary in different parts of Newark  and I am not sure why that is.


----------



## westinghouse20

I'm new to the area from down south and havnt copd yet. Any comparison to black tar?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

westinghouse20 said:


> I'm new to the area from down south and havnt copd yet. Any comparison to black tar?



It's nothing like black tar man... You're talking basically apples and oranges.. yeah their both fruit, but that's where the distinction ends. Tar and east coast powder are lightyears apart, with powder almost always reigning supreme in _every_ way. Better quality, more easily consumed, and easier on the veins if you go the IV route.


----------



## westinghouse20

Yeah definitely easier on the veins. I'm not iv anymore and the tar I got was great for smoking.last poweder I had was hotsauce bags and some genric from seattle that was fire. 
I'm in union city now. Havnt found a way to cop yet. Down south market is very low key. No open air so this is new to me


----------



## shimazu

pimmp69 said:


> Also. I know this is paterson thread but has anyone ventured to philly?



yeah, its not as dangerous as its made out to be. Bags are shaped differently and probably a little weaker on average than a North Jersey bag. Its such a large city but theres areas like the Badlands where its hard not to get offered drugs


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

leave it to the jersey thread for ppl to start talkin all ghetto...

Newark all day err day. Anyone cop in Plainfield?


----------



## westinghouse20

tried to cop in p town. was in work/office type clothes so i probably looked sketchey. end result....fail
coppin here is new to me. used to having delivery


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

westinghouse20 said:


> tried to cop in p town. was in work/office type clothes so i probably looked sketchey. end result....fail
> coppin here is new to me. used to having delivery



Just look for the black guy....


----------



## beengerman

mr.scagnattie said:


> Just look for the black guy....



haa


----------



## westinghouse20

Haha I tried that. Too many choices


----------



## shimazu

westinghouse your inbox is full btw


----------



## Bill

Inb4 shim sources westinghouse and middle mans the fuck out of his corporate sell out ass


----------



## shimazu

nooo waaayyy joooseee

I wasnt gonna say anything like that at all im actually really paranoid about shit like that


----------



## Bill

Mhmm mister ociffer sir


----------



## Johnny blue

Westinghouse, shimazu is a known DEA agent. nbd js


----------



## westinghouse20

Well thts good to know. Guess you can't really trust anyone online. Don't wanna get fucked up messin with him


----------



## shimazu

wtf dude thats not cool people may take that seriously

all I was gonna tell him was to ask homeless people to find drugs for him for money

but with all the red flags on this site idk wtf can and cant be posted

you can talk about stamps, but not if you bought it on an odd numbered day or any even number except except 24 or 28, and only if you didnt buy it from a black guy

you can tell people how YOU got drugs, but not how THEY should get drugs

then you wonder why people come in here using SWIM


----------



## Bill

^ Chill, it was all sarcasm


----------



## JunkieDays

Anyone been to north cmd recently? 
Found some fire dope. Gonna try to head back out there tonight and cop a bun.


----------



## westinghouse20

Well shim, if you aren't the fuzz my bad.


----------



## shimazu

yeah im a cop at age 20 they liked my bubbling personality so much I didnt even have to go through Police Academy because I saw all the movies anyway I just post on here to get a read on where I can find junkies and put my boot on the back of their necks while I simultaneously say its for their own good


----------



## Bill

You just made yourself though
Everyone avoid shim's sourcing pm's from now on or you'll get curb stomped by the fbi/dea/cia/fda/ice all at once


----------



## shimazu

I would boot some people on here to the face and nkt even feel bad about it though

I think I might just stay on another forum for a little while I can only talk so much shit before I gotta brush my teeth you know


----------



## Bill

^ You're one violent angry fuck huh, itrahnetz are srs biznis
Do moar H, it'll calm you down bro, soviet plur!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I was _this_ close to calling my dude from Paterson yesterday... ahhhh, fuck I was craving hard and he has really good shit for incredibly cheap. 

But... I stayed good. For now...


----------



## Bill

^ Good jawb, man
Try to just keep your mind and body active and busy and the cravings will be less and less

Unless of course you're definitely planning on copping again eventually or really serious about having a sober life, I mean at least with out being dependent on opiates


----------



## PureLife

Yaaaay finally home after two years!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Welcome back to the dirty jersey Purelife!


----------



## Unbreakable

Welcome back let the dope flow l


----------



## PureLife

Oh my dear sir I've been out of the scene for quite some time.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

PhrostByte said:


> Hey it's Phrost from Baltimore here. I'm gonna be in Newark tomorrow (at the port) but only for a couple hours. Any tips on scoring real quick?



Give out sweet-tarts in exchange for information on drug dealers...


----------



## PhrostByte

mr.scagnattie said:


> Give out sweet-tarts in exchange for information on drug dealers...



Thanks for the tip. Surprisingly it actually worked, but not as good as the bmore raw.


----------



## ransittoxic

west  check your inbox


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

PhrostByte said:


> Thanks for the tip. Surprisingly it actually worked, but not as good as the bmore raw.



Knew it would.


----------



## Unbreakable

Jersey City is really hot has been hot for about week now, first time I have seen it like this in a 10 years or so..... Stay Safe and sharpen up on your Ninja skillz


----------



## chinky

shimazu said:


> wtf dude thats not cool people may take that seriously
> 
> all I was gonna tell him was to ask homeless people to find drugs for him for money
> 
> but with all the red flags on this site idk wtf can and cant be posted
> 
> you can talk about stamps, but not if you bought it on an odd numbered day or any even number except except 24 or 28, and only if you didnt buy it from a black guy
> 
> you can tell people how YOU got drugs, but not how THEY should get drugs
> 
> then you wonder why people come in here using SWIM



you make it seem like the rules are sooo hard to follow



ransittoxic said:


> west  check your inbox



just talk to him here...what could you 2 noobs really need to talk about it that just cant be posted here??


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

chinky said:


> you make it seem like the rules are sooo hard to follow
> 
> 
> 
> just talk to him here...what could you 2 noobs really need to talk about it that just cant be posted here??




Haha.


----------



## chinky

Unbreakable said:


> Jersey City is really hot has been hot for about week now, first time I have seen it like this in a 10 years or so..... Stay Safe and sharpen up on your Ninja skillz



maybe they setting up for something big? id mention that shit to your people to see if they noticed or maybe heard something about it..its like "how would my dealers know a big bust is gonna happen" but sometimes they do..maybe one of their peoples got popped and they cant seem to find them or a couple rivals went down the past month and they think its only inevitable or anything really


it like when they go to serve the mob with RICO warrents and shit and they call ahead to let them know and so they can put a pot of coffee on and have it be no need to kick in door when the family is all there and sleeping.

 you just got to becarful who it is that hears this shit cause they could pull a whitey bulger and just be gone. i dont get how whitey got caught when he had 800k in his apartment and the fact that he went to mexico everymonth to get his medication. i dont get why he wouldnt have moved into some little hole in the wall town, learned spanish and never spoke a lick of english again while living like a king with that 800k in mexico. now im not saying driving a mercedes and living in a huge house. but he could have lived like a normal middle class mexican family and no one would have said any different. but no he does the whole bn laden thing and hid in plain sight basucaklly out in the open. that would have been ok if it wasnt for AMW running your picture and story on their show everyweek. and whats really fucked up is that the lasy that called the cops on them, didnt do until she moved back home and out of this country. i just dont understand why they would stay some place so visable and so easy to be seen.


----------



## Swain

I cant remember... we cant discuss prices here right?

I am on pti now so I avoid coppin in hot towns like ptown and JC (except for my local dudes), been stickin with goin to brooklyn. Not to mention the coke I get is vastly superior to anything ive ever got in Ptown or JC. (dope too for teh most part).

I did stop by ptown and cop a bun also stopped at the drive through opena ir coke spot to get a dub on christmas becuase i was visitin family.[ Thatwas cool. Up until New Years ptown had a lot of fire goin around then it kinda fell off. now its been hit or miss..or maybe my connects are just like that. 

I just got some K9 frommy next door neighbor.. he gets it from Ptown. shits aight did a 5 bagger and it didnt erally get my off like i expected.. kinda a let down. a 4/10 tops.. mixes iced tea color but not translucent at all..murky. Compared to the Most Wanted/Red Dragon I get for the same price in brooklyn, or the hellboy which is slightly more. this ptown shit doesnt compare I only get it becuase of safety and conveince of  being able to walk to the building next to mine lol./


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Swain said:


> I cant remember... we cant discuss prices here right?
> 
> I am on pti now so I avoid coppin in hot towns like ptown and JC (except for my local dudes), been stickin with goin to brooklyn. Not to mention the coke I get is vastly superior to anything ive ever got in Ptown or JC. (dope too for teh most part).
> 
> I did stop by ptown and cop a bun also stopped at the drive through opena ir coke spot to get a dub on christmas becuase i was visitin family.[ Thatwas cool. Up until New Years ptown had a lot of fire goin around then it kinda fell off. now its been hit or miss..or maybe my connects are just like that.
> 
> I just got some K9 frommy next door neighbor.. he gets it from Ptown. shits aight did a 5 bagger and it didnt erally get my off like i expected.. kinda a let down. a 4/10 tops.. mixes iced tea color but not translucent at all..murky. Compared to the Most Wanted/Red Dragon I get for the same price in brooklyn, or the hellboy which is slightly more. this ptown shit doesnt compare I only get it becuase of safety and conveince of  being able to walk to the building next to mine lol./



Where you been Swain? Hah, you just pop up from time to time with a random post then disappear again.


----------



## JerseyJunk23

I always cop my shit in newark its prettygood shit last shit was called scorpion,  jadakiss, king cash , and Ferrari they were all prettty good never got from paterson before. What do all of you prefer. Newark D or Patterson D or Camden D?


----------



## shimazu

haha a stamp named Jadakiss would have had me dying laughing

D block D block


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

JerseyJunk23 said:


> I always cop my shit in newark its prettygood shit last shit was called scorpion,  jadakiss, king cash , and Ferrari they were all prettty good never got from paterson before. What do all of you prefer. Newark D or Patterson D or Camden D?



I've had the best luck with P-town dope. Small bags but the quality is always really really good.


----------



## JerseyJunk23

Thanks. Any words on any resent hot bags comming out of Newark


----------



## Jakxt

has anybody heard anything about this stuff in or around Bordertown NJ?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Jakxt said:


> has anybody heard anything about this stuff in or around Bordertown NJ?



It makes you grow warts on your cock..


----------



## Jakxt

is that what That shit is on my dick I thought I was just high


----------



## JunkieDays

Jakxt said:


> has anybody heard anything about this stuff in or around Bordertown NJ?



bordertown? you mean bordentown?

I live fairly close, and I haven't heard anything about it being in Btown, however, I always cop from cmd.


----------



## Jakxt

I haven't got anything from here I was trying to find out how I could get something while I am here I am staying on mount holly Road you got any suggestions? I think that is pretty close to Camden.


----------



## OpiateGuy

Jakxt said:


> I haven't got anything from here I was trying to find out how I could get something while I am here I am staying on mount holly Road you got any suggestions? I think that is pretty close to Camden.


Go to camden


----------



## BlueHues

I never even saw this thread, I posted in the other thread about how I always wanted to cop in Paterson....I'm really good at cold-copping and I'm sure I could roll up in there no problem and come out with dope, it's just making it the fuck out I'm worried about!  I don't need to be on 3 years probation in fucking New Jersey!

I didn't read through the whole thread, so sorry for asking this, but....

When you cop bricks in Paterson, do they always come folded in porno magazines?

I've been hearin that for years but I don't know.....

I'm from Providence, and the bricks are always super cheap, but the bags are small, heard that's the deal in "P-town"... 

Funny thing, some people up my way call Providence "P-town", but in most of New England, "P-town" refers to Province town on the cape....It's like 99 percent gay dudes, which is what it is...but if you told somebody in Mass that you were "going to P-town to cop a bun", it would definitely throw somebody off!


----------



## shimazu

damn youre tryin to cold cop bricks?

I guess its not too much more but I wouldnt try anything more than a bundle just to be safe


----------



## BlueHues

Ha ha, no...I mean maybe, I hear ya though!  I wouldnt roll in there and pull out a wad of money for a brick, I'd only have a little money actually on me and I'd start with a bundle, I'd sneak off somewhere and try it, and if it was good, I'd go back for more!  I always do it that way...40 in my pocket and the bing money in my shoe, not my sock, literally in my boots!  Which, can suck if its 500 in fucking twenties, but I don't like dealing with hundreds for some reason, it just looks weird for a drug deal 200 or under!

But If I was to go to New Jersey just for dope, I'd definitely want at least a brick to even make the trip worth it! 

I've copped dope in Jersey with friends from NYC that had numbers there, but I'm a cold coppin muthafucka, muthafucka! And, I'd be like a kid in a candy store in New Jersey!


----------



## Unbreakable

Your going to scare ppl with that kind of a order and your are  with a new face.....They going to think your cop wit it playing out like that....


----------



## JerseyJunk23

Not in Newark. You pull up and they run right over and serve you real quick. I would establish a relationship with a dealer before making big moves with him or her.In newark its as easy as walking in a store on broad and market.


----------



## JunkieDays

Jakxt said:


> I haven't got anything from here I was trying to find out how I could get something while I am here I am staying on mount holly Road you got any suggestions? I think that is pretty close to Camden.



I know exactly where that's at. Just go to camden. take 295. 



BlueHues said:


> Ha ha, no...I mean maybe, I hear ya though!  I wouldnt roll in there and pull out a wad of money for a brick, I'd only have a little money actually on me and I'd start with a bundle, I'd sneak off somewhere and try it, and if it was good, I'd go back for more!  I always do it that way...40 in my pocket and the bing money in my shoe, not my sock, literally in my boots!  Which, can suck if its 500 in fucking twenties, but I don't like dealing with hundreds for some reason, it just looks weird for a drug deal 200 or under!
> 
> But If I was to go to New Jersey just for dope, I'd definitely want at least a brick to even make the trip worth it!
> 
> I've copped dope in Jersey with friends from NYC that had numbers there, but I'm a cold coppin muthafucka, muthafucka! And, I'd be like a kid in a candy store in New Jersey!



That's a little sketchy. You're most likely going to get beat if you go in there 1 time and ask for that much. 
What I do is buy a bundle, come back the next day, buy another bun, leave an impression on the dealer and cop weight on my 3rd time in. 
Where do you plan on going in NJ? There's some fire going around where I cop at, and it's consistent. 
Watch yourself cause there's alot of trash going around too.


----------



## BlueHues

^Do you guys even read the posts all the way through....I'm just sayin!


----------



## JunkieDays

i might've skipped a few lines.. afterall, im noddin out with 1 eye open trying to read a paragraph lmao..


----------



## bmoreharfordroad

I read Newark cut its police force and I always wanted to go there. We don't have stamps were I'm from and its gotta be pretty easy to cop dope and coke off the corner in Newark.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

bmoreharfordroad said:


> I read Newark cut its police force and I always wanted to go there. We don't have stamps were I'm from and its gotta be pretty easy to cop dope and coke off the corner in Newark.



No stamps in baltimore?


----------



## LSDiesel

JerseyJunk23 said:


> Thanks. Any words on any resent hot bags comming out of Newark


You should know, shouldn't you officer?


----------



## Welderman

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> It makes you grow warts on your cock..


Now I can quit blaming the hookers for that. Lol


----------



## LSDiesel

Man, erryone was out and about in Newark today, including the pohlice. I definetly saw alot more cars driving around with white drivers in nearly all black neighborhoods. I forget which thread it was where Tommyboy was mentioning how people start up their habits again once the weather gets nicer. Oh, and TWICE i got so scared after picking up, because I thought 'little boy blue' was on to me. I was riding dirty and passed a squad car going the other way. I saw in my rear view mirror he U turned it, and I literally was starting to panic on the inside, like "oh shit, this is jail for me." So the pig pulls up right behind me, but doesn't flash the lights or anything. It appears that he is trying to type in my license plate into his computer. At least, that's what I think he was doing from looking in my rear view, but he could've been changing radio stations for all I know. Anyway, he was following me pretty close, but then I pulled into a bodega gas station, and he kept going. I wonder if he really was "after me" or if he just suspected, or if he basically knew but needed a reason to pull me over and figured "this junky will probably nod at the wheel before he even realizes that I am behind him". On the way to newark, I saw a newark squad car pulling over a white driver in Hillside, which is not Newark, but still heavily black and right next to Newark. The boys were definetly OUT and ABOUT today. I actually hope this experience puts enough fear in me to stop doing smack for a few weeks, maybe months. If them boys make my car, then that could be game over. It was such a rush though!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> No stamps in baltimore?



yyou didnt know they dont do stamps/bags in bmore?
down in bmore they got that scramble and dat raw.
i've came across baltimore dope a few times up here in PA cause its only 45 minutes t oget to baltimore so you can go down there and cop and be back in less than 3 hours without difficulty (or at least i'd think...) so some people around here just get baltimore dope instead of the local dope/stamp bags.
raw goes ham, i'd bet raw is every bit as strong as NJ fire if nto stronger.
but i never had NJ and i only had raw 2 or 3 times so who knows.
even scramble is pretty strong.


----------



## LSDiesel

LSDMDMA&11478044 said:
			
		

> raw goes ham, i'd bet raw is every bit as strong as NJ fire if nto stronger.



"That's a BOLD STATEMENT" - Vincent Vega.

Are you willing to take the Pepsi Challenge with bmore raw and NJ fire


----------



## JunkieDays

LSDiesel said:


> Man, erryone was out and about in Newark today, including the pohlice. I definetly saw alot more cars driving around with white drivers in nearly all black neighborhoods. I forget which thread it was where Tommyboy was mentioning how people start up their habits again once the weather gets nicer. Oh, and TWICE i got so scared after picking up, because I thought 'little boy blue' was on to me. I was riding dirty and passed a squad car going the other way. I saw in my rear view mirror he U turned it, and I literally was starting to panic on the inside, like "oh shit, this is jail for me." So the pig pulls up right behind me, but doesn't flash the lights or anything. It appears that he is trying to type in my license plate into his computer. At least, that's what I think he was doing from looking in my rear view, but he could've been changing radio stations for all I know. Anyway, he was following me pretty close, but then I pulled into a bodega gas station, and he kept going. I wonder if he really was "after me" or if he just suspected, or if he basically knew but needed a reason to pull me over and figured "this junky will probably nod at the wheel before he even realizes that I am behind him". On the way to newark, I saw a newark squad car pulling over a white driver in Hillside, which is not Newark, but still heavily black and right next to Newark. The boys were definetly OUT and ABOUT today. I actually hope this experience puts enough fear in me to stop doing smack for a few weeks, maybe months. If them boys make my car, then that could be game over. It was such a rush though!



Better find a good place to stash your dope. I know for a fact they won't find my dope as long as there's no K-9's involved. 
One time I got pulled over by a k-9 unit and I had about 4 bags on me and my boy had 5. I told the officer I didn't cop, and my boy, out of fear, I guess, gave up his stash. 
Luckily that got me out of a k-9 search. But yeah, always have a good place to stash your dope. It's the difference between getting a ticket &/or going to jail.
Anyways, state boys are out and about in camden. It's been hot recently, and probably will be all summer. I take it the state boys don't fuck around & will get you for possession. If they can find it.. 
I think I only saw 2-3 people coppin' in winter. People definitely pick up their habbit when summer comes rolling in.


----------



## shimazu

LSDiesel said:


> "That's a BOLD STATEMENT" - Vincent Vega.
> 
> Are you willing to take the Pepsi Challenge with bmore raw and NJ fire



imagine instead of PsychedelicScience they had HeroinScience

it would just be a bunch of guys claiming they have the best shit and once cops showed up everyone would scatter


----------



## Longworthb

Ptown has had some fire lately. Last time i got some shit that wasn't good it was monkey business or some dumbass stamp like that lol. <NO STAMP DISCUSSION, READ THE RULES>. What sucks is they change every day. Never consistent and that blows because u never know when ur gonna get some shit that's no good


----------



## Longworthb

Oh and cold copping is easy as hell in ptown. U hit a certain block and they see a white guy and come running. Just listen for the yo pull over and u got ur dope lol. I'd never cop more then 2 buns at a time doing that shit tho. No need to get beat


----------



## Tommyboy

Longworthb said:


> Oh and cold copping is easy as hell in ptown. U hit a certain block and they see a white guy and come running. Just listen for the yo pull over and u got ur dope lol. I'd never cop more then 2 buns at a time doing that shit tho. No need to get beat



You could also be sold bunk stuff like that too, but that's the change you take when cold copping.  Well it's a change you take whenever you cop, but if a phone connect sells you bunk stuff then he just lost your business (unless of course he makes it up to you).


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Tommyboy said:


> You could also be sold bunk stuff like that too, but that's the change you take when cold copping.  Well it's a change you take whenever you cop, but if a phone connect sells you bunk stuff then he just lost your business (unless of course he makes it up to you).



Exactly. That's why I'll take a solid connect who I have a number for over cold copping any day.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I must have been pretty high when I typed that if I wrote 'change' instead of 'chance' twice.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Tommyboy said:


> ^ I must have been pretty high when I typed that if I wrote 'change' instead of 'chance' twice.



Happens to the best of us. Hah.


----------



## Swain

Tommyboy said:


> You could also be sold bunk stuff like that too, but that's the change you take when cold copping.  Well it's a change you take whenever you cop, but if a phone connect sells you bunk stuff then he just lost your business (unless of course he makes it up to you).



You;d be surprised though..considering how rampant the open air market is in ptown and how willing people are to sell to strangers, youd think there would be more bunk stuff. If you keep your head on straight its pretty easy to get served legit shit. If you spend an hour driving around sampling stamps you can rack up 10 legit phone numbers lol. I dont thnk we can talk about prices here but youd be dumbfounded at what i paid for a brick last night and it wasx the 2nd time dealing with this dude who basically flagged me down outside kfc lol. Lets just say the price per bag was at most half of what youd pay for a domestic 6 pack.

Golded rule, rip open the brick if you dont you are stupid. They come wrapped in pornos and once in aw hile people wrap up good and plenty cnadies in a porno lol.

Honestly it pisses me off becauser i pay more than double the price in ejrsey city that i pay in ptown and the bags are practially teh same.


----------



## LSDiesel

P-town bags have always been really skimpy but potent for em. Newark bags are always bigger, but even inside Newark, I have seen different bag sizes depending on which ward i was picking up in. However, I do have to concede that the Bronx and Brooklyn has even bigger bags. However, on average, a bag in Newark is my best bet for having a decent amount of high quality powder. NYC bags I find are more powder but less potent. But hey, NY isn't my town, Newark is.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

LSDiesel said:


> P-town bags have always been really skimpy but potent for em. Newark bags are always bigger, but even inside Newark, I have seen different bag sizes depending on which ward i was picking up in. However, I do have to concede that the Bronx and Brooklyn has even bigger bags. However, on average, a bag in Newark is my best bet for having a decent amount of high quality powder. NYC bags I find are more powder but less potent. But hey, NY isn't my town, Newark is.



Yeah Paterson bags are definitely light, but better quality dope, so it ends up usually equalling out to NYC bags which are bigger, but less potent actual product.


----------



## Swain

I guess it varies on your connect, but the dope I get in NYC is better all around, quality, count, and price, compared to Jersey city (my current location) as well as ptown. Jerswey City has some FIRE ass dope and coke goin around thoguh. Im sad though only got 1 speed ball left for tonight lol.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Swain said:


> Im sad though only got 1 speed ball left for tonight lol.



That's a very sad thing indeed, man.


----------



## BlueHues

Swain said:


> I guess it varies on your connect, but the dope I get in NYC is better all around, quality, count, and price, compared to Jersey city (my current location) as well as ptown. Jerswey City has some FIRE ass dope and coke goin around thoguh. Im sad though only got 1 speed ball left for tonight lol.



wait!  I just read another one of your posts....they actually have little tiny plastic vials of powder coke in Paterson?!  that's fucking brilliant, I'm moving to Paterson tomorrow!


----------



## Tryptamite

I will be going to NY soon. I am used to buying dope off addicts here in Ireland but no experience scoring on corners etc. I will be on foot. Obviously I will check the thread again to see where is hot and where has good dope but anyone have any tips for me? I don't want to be robbed or ripped.

I will be looking for dope and coke, probably just a few bags of each to test quality as I don't have a habit at the moment. Do most people sell both or will I have to go to two different people?

Looking forward to trying ECP. I am used to #3 heroin and quality has been dismal of late.

I would prefer powder coke but crack is ok too as I can break it down with good old citric. Is it likely I will get crack when asking for coke?


----------



## Bill

^ In the states powder hcl coke is usually referred to as _white_. _soft_, or _girl_
_Hard_ is usually slang for crack 

_Boy_, _smack_, _downtown brown_, and _diesel_ are usually slangs for heroin 
Also _stamps_ could be slang for it also since most of all the ecp up there gets individually bagged up in little paper stamps that are usually around .1 each if you're lucky

So no if you're just trying to buy either one you will most likely get which ever you want

But yeah, I've seen tons of dope dealers who sold both coke and h here in the midwest and I'm no where near NY
So I think you are in luck, my kind Dublin dude


----------



## LSDiesel

Actually, I have heard "stamps" usually to mean dope/heroin but ocassionally they mean LSD blotter since you lick postal stamps.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Tryptamite said:


> I will be going to NY soon. I am used to buying dope off addicts here in Ireland but no experience scoring on corners etc. I will be on foot. Obviously I will check the thread again to see where is hot and where has good dope but anyone have any tips for me? I don't want to be robbed or ripped.
> 
> I will be looking for dope and coke, probably just a few bags of each to test quality as I don't have a habit at the moment. Do most people sell both or will I have to go to two different people?
> 
> Looking forward to trying ECP. I am used to #3 heroin and quality has been dismal of late.
> 
> I would prefer powder coke but crack is ok too as I can break it down with good old citric. Is it likely I will get crack when asking for coke?



Don't ever give your money to anybody who leaves your sight. The whole, "Yeah, give me the money. I have to go score for you and I'll be right back." Is bull shit. 

Be on your guard.


----------



## BlueHues

^Yeah, definitely don't give the money up.....even if you do a drug for money exchange though, you still have no idea what you're getting handed.....sometimes I'll buy one bag and taste it, or rip the bag open and taste it right there....but unless you're willing to start swinging at somebody right on the corner, once the money leaves your hands, it's gone!!

You have to know what you want and exactly how to ask for it....you have to be quick, you can't stand there saying "Ahhhhh, IDK!".....There's a lot of people that have real shit but will rip you off anyway if they think you're an easy mark!

Just walk right up....if they say....

"what's up what do you need?!"

say, "Dope..."

If they say, ...."I got you, how many you want?"

This right here is the critical point in the transaction, where if you don't know about the exact prices and packaging in that area you can run into trouble!!

If I don't know, I'll usually just say, "what've you got..."

If they say, "Bundles or 20s or something like that...." you just say....

"Yeah, I'll take one....will you do it for "50"?....or whatever a fair price is supposed to be...then you wait until they pull it out, look at really quick, hand over the money and walk away....

It's a simple process, but a lot of shit can go wrong....If they answer your questions quickly and have the shit right on them or nearby and they're not acting nervous or asking you to do anything strange, it's usually legit!  Of course they may just have fake bundles made up or whatever....

Knowing what you want and being fast and confident is the key, if you fumble and act all nervous, there's a much greater chance of getting burned.....If they act all hesistant and nervous or ask you to wait or take a walk with them, just walk away!!  If they're legit and know what they're doing, it will happen fast!  Both people are sizing each other up to see what's going on, it's kind of a nerve wracking situation!   

Have the money ready, know exactly what you're looking for and how much, and if anyone does or says anything that makes you nervous, just go with your gut and walk away....You don't have to deal with the first person you talk to, use good sense!!


----------



## PureLife

Ptown has decent dope but the bags are so light I dont bother. I go straight to newark and get fat bags and its the same fire. I might pay an extra dollar or two, but when it comes down to it your technically getting a better deal in newark. I simply dont fuck with ptown at all.


----------



## Tommyboy

My dealer here in NY said he was in Jersey the other day visiting some cousins and dropping off some dope and their eyes lit up when they saw the amount he puts in a bundle.  That prompted him to empty out one of their bundles and it came out to a whopping .3 (we can be generous and round it up to .4 since some product may have stuck to the bag, but I think we all know that even if that was the case, it would be less than .1 sticking to the bags) compared to the .6 he uses per bundle.  

He gets raw dope and doesn't cut it any further, so I he could have fat bags if he added cut, but he doesn't see any point in that since his stuff sells just fine the way it is.  His bags are about average for NY, so sadly, these days .7-.8 is considered a fat bundle, and an actual gram bundle is pretty much unheard of, and a thing of the past.  

I know that everyone in New Jersey says that the low price makes up for the low count, but his prices (as well as the prices of a lot of NY dealers I know) are not much higher than NJ prices, and when comparing price to size in proportion between the two states, NY bags come out to be cheaper by weight.  In other words the 'unit price' of heroin is cheaper in NY than in NJ, and that's even with using the dirt cheap bundle prices that I've seen mentioned here and there over the course of the last few years.


----------



## BlueHues

If what you're saying is average for NYC bundle wieght, the price of grams in New England pretty much matches that price for weight, if we're going by the .6 a bundle thing....

If what I understand about the price of a NYC bundle holds true, a NE gram is about 10 dollars more, maybe the same price depending.....but most NE grams count the bag, and therefore weigh about .8 or so of actual material.....

Visions of October...the elite 8, Octopusses etc.....


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I've gotten .1 bags in NY in the past year and they seemed huge, but that was really just one connect that sold bags those big.  After him, the next biggest bags are 70-80mg each, and those are the fattest I've come across aside from the .1 guy.


----------



## LSDiesel

PureLife said:


> Ptown has decent dope but the bags are so light I dont bother. I go straight to newark and get fat bags and its the same fire. I might pay an extra dollar or two, but when it comes down to it your technically getting a better deal in newark. I simply dont fuck with ptown at all.


 I really couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Bill

LSDiesel said:


> Actually, I have heard "stamps" usually to mean dope/heroin but ocassionally they mean LSD blotter since you lick postal stamps.



I've never heard anyone using the word _stamps_ as slang for lsd
I've always just heard or called them doses 

The more you know...


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Bill said:


> I've never heard anyone using the word _stamps_ as slang for lsd
> I've always just heard or called them doses
> 
> The more you know...



Yeah me neither. Either doses or blotter. 

Dope is normally way more popular in most cities anyway so.. the majority of dealers aren't going to think acid when you say stamps.


----------



## Welderman

I asked the dope man once for acid. This was a hardened gangbanger  he said " you white folk are fucking crazy. I would never fuck with that shit people go crazy."   I lol'ed when I heard that.


----------



## LSDiesel

Anyone here every visit Weequahic Park in Newark? It's mad nice, especially now that the weather is warmer.  BTW, locals call it  "weekwake" but I think its actually supposed to be pronounced Wee Kway Yak. Sounds like an Indian name.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Welderman said:


> I asked the dope man once for acid. This was a hardened gangbanger  he said " you white folk are fucking crazy. I would never fuck with that shit people go crazy."   I lol'ed when I heard that.



Yep, this black dude in Philly once told us he could get _anything we wanted_.  We asked how much acid he could get nd he says "what do you mean acid, like dust or something?" and we told him no, we mean LSD and he says "oh hell no, you whiteboys are crazy.  Seeing monsters and shit.  I can't believe you want to mess with that shit, why don't you just get rock or something if you wanna get fucked up" or something along those lines.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

RecklessWOT said:


> Yep, this black dude in Philly once told us he could get _anything we wanted_.  We asked how much acid he could get nd he says "what do you mean acid, like dust or something?" and we told him no, we mean LSD and he says "oh hell no, you whiteboys are crazy.  Seeing monsters and shit.  I can't believe you want to mess with that shit, why don't you just get rock or something if you wanna get fucked up" or something along those lines.



Hah yeah. You get that response a lot when asking street dealers of hard drugs about anything trippy like that. They want nothing to do with that shit haha.


----------



## shimazu

RecklessWOT said:


> this black dude in Philly



hey I know that guy

that's the running gag at least, if a cop ever asked where the drugs came from I was always prepared to throw the old "black guy in Philly" excuse out there

gl narrowing that down Officer Oinkers


----------



## Swain

i wanna score some acid, lets go check out the crack house right quick. i could just imagine the crazy responses lol

when i was young before i did dope and coke my friend told me how crazy paterson was with heroin everywhere and shit, so one night when we were in highschool like 10 years ago we go to paterson with a goal to get basically any drug besides the hard ones like doep coke etc..

We ask for e, ecstasy, dude comes back wit a bag of crack hes like this is a crushed up triple stack snowman. and the kid i was with was so fucking drunk he slaps the lil dope boy in the face and yells PEEL OUT MAN, im likie FUCK what the hell, and all the lil dope boys ran down teh block after us. Ahh the memories.

Now I go to paterson and buy heroin and cocaine then inject it. Times have changed.

Oh by the way my boy found a pube in one of the bags of marylin monroe we got in the brick today and was all pissed abot it. like WHO THE FUK CARES ITS A GOD DAMN PUBE. and its a single bag. jesus christ most kids spend more on a pair of shoes then a brick of dope in ptown costs these days lol who caers about one bag contaminated with one pube. Next time I cop for my boy im filling up some of my empties with my own pubes and swappin em out. lol


----------



## LSDiesel

It is interesting to see what drugs flow in what circles. Like acid is unthinkable in the hood. And ecstasy has been in the hood for a minute now, in pressed pill form, but molly has been on Dead parking lot since the mid 80s or so I'm told. Now molly is making its way into the hood, but I didn't see it around 5 years ago, it was all pressies.


----------



## Welderman

RecklessWOT said:


> Yep, this black dude in Philly once told us he could get _anything we wanted_.  We asked how much acid he could get nd he says "what do you mean acid, like dust or something?" and we told him no, we mean LSD and he says "oh hell no, you whiteboys are crazy.  Seeing monsters and shit.  I can't believe you want to mess with that shit, why don't you just get rock or something if you wanna get fucked up" or something along those lines.


Hood rats must be the the same in any ghetto.  They probabally smoke PCP and crack but think we are the crazy ones because we want to drop acid.


----------



## BlueHues

^I've given LSD to some hood rats before....but I think in general, they're kind of mis-informed about psychedelics in the ghetto!  If you happen to be a cocaine/heroin user that has connections to acquire top-notch bud and connections to get rid of it in the hood, you can make a fucking fortune!  On the West coast US, maybe not....but on the East Coast, true dank is still rare enough that these guys will trade large quantities of dope/coke or pay top dollar for the real dank....

Shit, I didn't even smoke weed anymore, but I could get twice the dope for 1/4 of dank than I could for the cash it was costing me....

It's changing though!  There are quite a few "inner-city" minorities that know that psychedelic drugs don't "make you crazy"....well, not necessarily!


----------



## Tommyboy

Welderman said:


> Hood rats must be the the same in any ghetto.  They probabally smoke PCP and crack but think we are the crazy ones because we want to drop acid.



I was gonna say the same exact thing.  How can they talk bad about acid when some of them are getting wet all day err day.


----------



## Bill

LSDiesel said:


> It is interesting to see what drugs flow in what circles. Like acid is unthinkable in the hood. And ecstasy has been in the hood for a minute now, in pressed pill form, but molly has been on Dead parking lot since the mid 80s or so I'm told. Now molly is making its way into the hood, but I didn't see it around 5 years ago, it was all pressies.



Longer than 5 years ago, presses started gaining a bad reputation for spreading mass misinformation because of greedy dealers pumping out shitty adulterated pills not containing mdma at all and still selling them as ecstasy 

I first seen crystal mdma not long after that and haven't ate but maybe one or two rolls since
But back then you could at least trust you were actually getting mdma when you were buying molly, now I hear people are stepping all over my beloved and you can't even trust that anymore, basically like the same thing that happened with the pills


----------



## Welderman

Tommyboy said:


> I was gonna say the same exact thing.  How can they talk bad about acid when some of them are getting wet all day err day.



I think they are stereotyping us because we all look alike to them. Lol.


----------



## shimazu

I never had a problem with pressed pills, pillreports is the shiiit


----------



## LSDiesel

I saw a dude face down on the sidewalk yesterday morning, in the rain with two Newark under covers on top of him. They were driving a grey silver Ford windstar, so anyone who cops in Newark be on the lookout for a silver ford windstar


----------



## JunkieDays

How is paterson bags compared to camden bags? 
I've heard paterson has some good fire, but so does camden. 
I don't want to drive all the way out there and find out the dope I'm already getting is better.
So has anyone ever tried dope from cmd and paterson? Which one is better?


----------



## BlueHues

^I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it all depends on the batch and the guy....Places that have a lot of dope seem to always have good and bad dope, the farther you stray from the 95 corridor the greater chance it will probably be stepped on......

Generally a lot of competition keeps the quality up and the price reasonable...

the problem with that is...wherever there's demand, there will always people looking to capitalize on it by re-packaging and stepping on the dope, hoping to pick off a few customers and make money....

theoretically, the longer you've been buying dope in a particular area the better chance of you being able to find consistently high-quality dope....and it probably would be that way if all the cut was being done at the street level....I always thought it was, but over the years I've pretty much figured out that there's a lot of bigger dealers selling large quantities of very mediocre shit a few steps back from the street-level....A lot of the mid-level dealers don't know exactly what they're getting and sometimes they'll step on already weak product assuming it must be good because they're getting it from their regular guy!....When that happens is when you end up with the REAL garbage!

I think the bigger dealers know that they can put out a few weak batches and get away with as long as they come back with fire the next week!  It's a shell game....but there's nothin like the real thing when you cop some true fire!


----------



## Tommyboy

JunkieDays said:


> How is paterson bags compared to camden bags?
> I've heard paterson has some good fire, but so does camden.
> I don't want to drive all the way out there and find out the dope I'm already getting is better.
> So has anyone ever tried dope from cmd and paterson? Which one is better?



From what I have read and seen on here, Camden bags are huge compared to Paterson bags (and I think that bundles are like 12 bags or so like Philly), but about twice the price of Paterson bags.  I saw pictures of Camden bags and they looked huge, even by NYC standards.  They weighed .1 each which is way more than Paterson bags weigh, and they are good quality but must be cut a decent amount because the person on here was doing 5 bag shots of Camden bags and his habit wasn't a huge daily habit, and a 5 bag shot of Camden would weight out to like a 10 bag shot of Paterson dope, so you get the picture.

Camden bags are like Philly bags, which isn't all that surprising since they are located just across the bridge from one another.  The Camden bags are very consistent in quality though, so a stamp name holds its value since you know it's going to be the same dope in that stamp the whole time you cop it, with it maybe increasing or decreasing a point on the quality scale during the life of that stamp.  

You pay extra for the size and consistency though, but you won't be dealing with any bullshit like in Paterson where you cop a stamp in the morning and it's a 7, and you go back a few hours later and it's a 4.  I've heard that Paterson has been better with its consistency, but I can't comment on it personally as I don't cop there.

Edit:  Here are some quotes by a member that copped in Camden, with pictures to show how the dope comes down there.


SM0K3Y said:


> I meant to post this on saturday (when the discussion was happening) but the site went down as I was leaving work. Figured I'd post up some of the stamps I get around NJ. These unfortunately were only the ones from the past year. It's funny because I can remember taste, quality, and price/quantity of each one I bought.
> 
> Anyway if anyone is interested, my collection of stamps from the past year or so- (and yes that one with brown in it is exactly how I got it, ruined and moist, so I saved it as a memory)
> 
> Also the major league on the right in the first pic was cut with fent, and the maybach on the left in the 2nd pic was cut with all kinds of nasty benzo's and other crap that would lead to OD - both are in the dangerous stamps thread.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:





SM0K3Y said:


> I'm high so I'm keeping this short, someone asked about how fat my bags are from CMD. This is a random bag, I didn't go in and pick out the fattest, or the best looking or anything like that. Just happened to be my last bag..
> 
> The pic of the side shot KIND OF shows how fat they are, but even that picture doesn't do it justice. I mean these fuggers are FAT. Anyway heres a few pics I took, I dunno how it looks to you guys (for me I know how fat it is) but it's just like all the rest: A hefty heavy bag.
> 
> **edit**
> Added NSFW Tags -
> Also in the 1st pic there is more dope above/below/behind my thumb that I gently flicked down to take picture #2 so that it was all together so you could see it through the the bag with the light behind it. Also in the 3rd pic you can see it stays fat above the fold as well...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



As you can see the bags are stupid fat.  Even at twice the price of Paterson bags it would probably be worth it to cop those 12-13 bag Camden bundles and empty them out to make 3 buns out of it, selling 2 buns to make your money back, and having the last bundle for yourself.  Now if the dope is garbage, that's a different story.  I always heard that the dope was really good though, but it just has to be average and the size will make up for the rest.


----------



## LSDiesel

what ever happened to smokey?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ He usually comes and goes with long gaps between being active on here, much like his drug use pattern.  He's been using for a long time and has a good job, so in order to keep that going he;s gotta take breaks from dope and like a lot of other members, they need to take a break from BL to help with them staying clean since it can be a trigger.


----------



## JunkieDays

Tommyboy said:


> From what I have read and seen on here, Camden bags are huge compared to Paterson bags (and I think that bundles are like 12 bags or so like Philly), but about twice the price of Paterson bags.  I saw pictures of Camden bags and they looked huge, even by NYC standards.  They weighed .1 each which is way more than Paterson bags weigh, and they are good quality but must be cut a decent amount because the person on here was doing 5 bag shots of Camden bags and his habit wasn't a huge daily habit, and a 5 bag shot of Camden would weight out to like a 10 bag shot of Paterson dope, so you get the picture.
> 
> Camden bags are like Philly bags, which isn't all that surprising since they are located just across the bridge from one another.  The Camden bags are very consistent in quality though, so a stamp name holds its value since you know it's going to be the same dope in that stamp the whole time you cop it, with it maybe increasing or decreasing a point on the quality scale during the life of that stamp.
> 
> You pay extra for the size and consistency though, but you won't be dealing with any bullshit like in Paterson where you cop a stamp in the morning and it's a 7, and you go back a few hours later and it's a 4.  I've heard that Paterson has been better with its consistency, but I can't comment on it personally as I don't cop there.
> 
> Edit:  Here are some quotes by a member that copped in Camden, with pictures to show how the dope comes down there.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the bags are stupid fat.  Even at twice the price of Paterson bags it would probably be worth it to cop those 12-13 bag Camden bundles and empty them out to make 3 buns out of it, selling 2 buns to make your money back, and having the last bundle for yourself.  Now if the dope is garbage, that's a different story.  I always heard that the dope was really good though, but it just has to be average and the size will make up for the rest.



Good info, very informative. Thanks alot my man. 
You're right. Camden bags are pretty fat, however, it's rare to get a 12 bag bundle. Bundles come in 10 at camden. 
Unless you know the dealer & have a good business relationship. 
I actually know where smok3y copped at by looking at those bags. Needless to say, it must've been awhile ago cause they don't have those stamps out here anymore.


----------



## shimazu

I used to get bags that looked exactly like the blue ones in Smok3y's pic

like the one that says "Face Off" is literally the same text as a stamp I got called Fast Ball

good stuff


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> I used to get bags that looked exactly like the blue ones in Smok3y's pic
> 
> like the one that says "Face Off" is literally the same text as a stamp I got called Fast Ball
> 
> good stuff



And how is the size of Philly bags compared to Camden bags?  I'm sure SM0K3Y had a good connect and that was likely the fattest bags he gets, but I would still like to know how yours compare.  I think I've seen pictures of your dope before, but not sure if it was still in the bag or what.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Those bags are huugeee. Hah. 

I can't imagine it's the same quality dope as we get out here in NYC otherwise that quantity in one bag would be killing people left and right and dealers would be throwing away money by making them so fat with such good D.


----------



## shimazu

Tommyboy said:


> And how is the size of Philly bags compared to Camden bags?  I'm sure SM0K3Y had a good connect and that was likely the fattest bags he gets, but I would still like to know how yours compare.  I think I've seen pictures of your dope before, but not sure if it was still in the bag or what.



not quite as much as the Lights Out bag, usually a little lower than the fold line on average. Like the end would be closer to the top of the L in the "Lights" part. Some are even less than that but usually more quality.


----------



## Amay803

God, i miss patterson. i moved back to new york and queens/bronx just doesnt compare. not has hot with the police tho...


----------



## Tommyboy

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Those bags are huugeee. Hah.
> 
> I can't imagine it's the same quality dope as we get out here in NYC otherwise that quantity in one bag would be killing people left and right and dealers would be throwing away money by making them so fat with such good D.



Agreed.  Also, the difference between doing 1 more bag would be ridiculous since it would be like adding the quantity of 3 more north NJ bags to the mix.  So if one bag got you decently high, 2 would likely be OD status.  

Speaking of which, OD's would be more common because a stronger batch for someone doing like 5 bag shots of those bags would mean so much more actual diacetylmorphine that test shots would be essential, even more so than they already are elsewhere.


----------



## Rastarish206

Hey guys so I've been thinking a lot about street copping in Paterson. My normal connect and I got into stupid beef recently and while he said I can still call and go to him, I kind of want to give it a break. I have a general idea of the area I would need to go to and all that, I think, but I still have some questions that hopefully you guys could help with? 

Here goes, first I live in manhattan and I don't have a car. I already know how to get there using public transit but how dangerous is being on foot in Paterson in terms of cops as well as getting robbed/beat up? I know we aren't allowed to quote dollar amount prices but in general terms, but how much money should I bring if I'm looking to cop a bun or two? I've heard buns go for about the price of a non new release Xbox game, if that makes sense/is allowed?

If anyone has experience with traveling from NYC to Paterson without a car, I'd greatly appreciate stories/tips!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Rastarish206 said:


> Hey guys so I've been thinking a lot about street copping in Paterson. My normal connect and I got into stupid beef recently and while he said I can still call and go to him, I kind of want to give it a break. I have a general idea of the area I would need to go to and all that, I think, but I still have some questions that hopefully you guys could help with?
> 
> Here goes, first I live in manhattan and I don't have a car. I already know how to get there using public transit but how dangerous is being on foot in Paterson in terms of cops as well as getting robbed/beat up? I know we aren't allowed to quote dollar amount prices but in general terms, but how much money should I bring if I'm looking to cop a bun or two? I've heard buns go for about the price of a non new release Xbox game, if that makes sense/is allowed?
> 
> If anyone has experience with traveling from NYC to Paterson without a car, I'd greatly appreciate stories/tips!
> 
> Thanks for your help



Not allowed to give you any dollar amounts. Bring as much money as you want to spend... 

As far as safety, depends where you go, what block you're on, what time of night, etc.


----------



## Rastarish206

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Not allowed to give you any dollar amounts. Bring as much money as you want to spend...
> 
> As far as safety, depends where you go, what block you're on, what time of night, etc.


Okay, what time would you recommend as the safest to make the trip? And what other harm reduction information can you give in terms of things to look out for/avoid such as particularly violent crews or whatever? In your personal experience/opinion does the success rate warrant the inherent risks involved? Should I just try to patch things up with my old connect instead even though I hear buns in Paterson cost half as much?


----------



## LSDiesel

are things with your connect bad enough to warrant the risks that go along with asking strangers for drugs, knowing that you could get robbed or arrested?


----------



## Swain

@@rastarish

my advice is dont go to paterson, you are clueless man. You have no idea how much stuff costs, where to go, or if it's safe. It sounds like you have no experience cold copping somewhere. It will not be safe for you. 

That being said you'll probably go anyway, and maybe after a few trips down you will get the hang of it. Going on foot is honestly stupid though. You only do that when you are VERY desperate, have phone connects, and are prepared for your ticket to come up. In a car you can be in and out so quick (if you knew the area that is...). 

It's not manhattan. First off, what race are you? If you are like the majority here on bluelight your white, got money, and make for a very noticeable target to cops and criminals. The plus side of white is the dealers know that you are there for one reason adn one reason only. So do the cops. "I am visiting a friend" is simply not gonna owrk man. ON foot your a sitting duck without having at least some phone numbers and a plan. My friend cops on foot but he uses connects right near the nj transit train and calls and its real quick. You spend enough time walking around there is simply no way you wont get some nice wrist jewelery free of charge by the end of your little trip. I am speaking from experience, I was clueless when i started copping there and made the mistake of going on foot. I learned a...a lot of lessons. It sounds like you have no connection what so ever to ptown other wise you wouldnt be fishing for streets and numbers here. Listen, if you dont know the prices and are fumbling around like uhh how much is that you are either gonna get beat, or they will think your narc, or at teh very least overcharged

This is as specific as I can get. Bags are half the price of NYC bags, and half the size. The neighborhoods where you can cold cop easy and quick (in a car) are... well they are going to be a culture shock compared to Manhattan. Expect to play hide and seak like its a video game with marked cop cars if your white, and realize there are 4x as many driving around unmarked in random things like civics etc. If you had phone connects you could go on foot , make it in and out quick, and maybe you could avoid getting popped by a cop. Maybe.

Seriously man, unless you have a friend who can coach you a bit, dont go on foot dude. I dont get why you would travel from NYC to paterson thats just insanity. I live in Jersey City, cop in jersey city, brooklyn or staten island, I never fuck with that town anymore since I moved away from the area. Ask a friend for a new nyc connect or something man. Even wher ei live in jeresy city, i never cop in the hood man even with a car, its just dumb bro asking for it. I have people deliver to me for like $2 extra per bag or something. But like I said, I make  it a point to cop in staten island and brooklyn because its safe as a mother fucker, reliable, great dope, great coke etc.. 

 Dope in nyc is so much more consistant. In williamsburg ive been buying the same 2 or 3 stamps for well over a year and the quality varies only slightly. IN paterson stamps change day and night. There are knockoffs, different batches, etc.. Its cheap there but its esriously 1/3 the size.

Or at the very least, ge tsomeone to drive down with you. If you drive, aim for "african-american ish named streets" and the surrounding area. Do not circle around blocks and solicit person after person. NJ has 'loitering with intent to purchase a cds.' If your seen circling, doing a handoff, solicitning individuals, etc.. you are gonna get slapped with a misdemeaner and a $1k fine. They hand these out like goodybags to people like you. Plan your trip in advance, make sure you pay attention and dont drive down 1-ways the wrong way. Do NOT hand the money over before the dope is in your hand. No dealer who is legit will require you to give him the money first. Even the little 12 year olds. Look for healthy ghetto dudes that are dressed well, not crackhead types. Old dudes with no teeth are at BEST going to want a middle man fee. 

NEVER HAND OFF YOUR MONEY. NEVER EVER EVER. If he will not put the dope in your hand before you hand the money never do it. Never buy shit that is wrapped in anything unless your getting bricks in which case they are wrapped in pornos or newspapers.

If I was in your situation, id say take a cruise through town figure out where the grease areas are, leave go to clifton eat lunch or something, later come back hit the areas you became familiar with. Corner dudes will have no problem selling you 3 or 4 bags. Best thing is to sample a few stamps, collect a few numbers, decide what you want, then grab a bun or 2. Until you are fimilar with copping and your dealer I wouldnt get more than 2 buns at once. If you get a brick ALWYS crack it open. They put good and plentys in the pornos sometimes so when you crack it open your liek fuck i have 10 candies not 50 bags .

Once you cop, wrap that shit up in plastic and put it in your ass crack. Cops can and will search you like crazy man and any dumb excuse you think of is going to be clearly bullshit. The amount of out of town white traffic buying drugs is astronomical, they have heard it all/;. That being said, NEVER ADMIT your looking for drugs, thats a guaranteed loutering with intent ticket, deny deny deny. Dont be dumb and do a shot down the block from where you cop.

Realize dude that dope even a single bag is a felony in nj 3-5 years. Personally I was with a clean record, got cought with less than a bill worth of dope and coke and the first offer was fuckng 3 years state, or 5 drug court. 

If you are under the impression your gonna get twice as many bags for your money you are right. But they are going to be at best half teh size. You sound new to the game, like you ahve one single dealer man. Are you prepared to catch a charge man? There is NO town like paterson, jersey city doesnt compare not even close. In williamsburg its so fucking safe to cop its mixed races, all the connects drive cars they scoop you up and drop you off, you know what your getting in advance. 

Paterson is a major downgrade from drugs in new york city. Seriously the coke is a joke man i piss better coke out my ass. the dope can be good but ill shoot a bundle of it to eqaul like 3 bags of hellboy. They are so got damn small man like 20mg if that sometimes.

Coem to think of it even when i lived next to paterson I was transitioning over to brooklyn and staten island connects, paterson is just so fucking greasy the stamps ch ange too quick and honetsly even for the most experienced, its high risk bro. But if you have felonies already and greased up your life then play away
!


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Oh yea, I forgot about the whole "loitering in a known drug area" charge they can give you in Jersey if you are white in the hood and they either caught you before copping or didn't find the drugs on you after copping.  That makes copping on foot even worse since you are technically loitering longer than if you were to go there by car.


----------



## LSDiesel

there is some charge that my boy got slapped with called "wandering", sounds like BS to me. It was on the Frelinghuysen Ave projects in Newark, near the border of Elizabeth, which are now empty, and about to be razed probably


----------



## RecklessWOT

Shit I've had the lights out stamp from Hartford before (about 6-8 months ago), and the bags weren't even half that fat.  Makes me wonder if someone's just calling them the same thing, or if it's been pinched so many times on the way up here...


----------



## LSDiesel

RecklessWOT said:


> Shit I've had the lights out stamp from Hartford before (about 6-8 months ago), and the bags weren't even half that fat.  Makes me wonder if someone's just calling them the same thing, or if it's been pinched so many times on the way up here...



My best guess is that someone is calling it the same thing, it's a good stamp name. I'm sure that it's been used years ago as well. Do you remember when you got your Hartford Lights out bags how the quality was? Going by what everyone is saying here, the actual percentage amount of morphine diacetate in these fat camden bags has to be less than NYC/Newark/Paterson. If it was the actual same D, going by that logic, the Hartford Lights Out bags would be pretty shitty. Were you able to feel one bag?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeah you can never really be sure if it's the same dope even if the stamps are identical. Both in jersey and NY I've gotten dope that was night and day different but stamped the same. 

It's all just marketing.


----------



## LSDiesel

I've been getting a killer stamp for about a month in Newark, and the count was really nice, but now the stamp doesn't seem to have fallen off, it's the same stuff but the count has fallen off, it's like the quantity went from NYC size to paterson size. Haven't experienced this yet, usually after a month the stamp falls off and its different D or cut to shit, ah well, at least its the same stuff, I hate cut. I'd rather get this than fatter bags that have filler in them


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

LSDiesel said:


> I'd rather get this than fatter bags that have filler in them



Me too. I'll take light good quality shit over heavy crappy shit. Especially when your habit starts getting up there and you need to do a lot of bags per shot, it's annoying to have to fill up a rig with all that powder for the same strength shot.


----------



## shimazu

I actually found these two pictures on my second computer. Don't remember saving them but I remember these two bags for sure. Never seen a pink bag in my life besides this one


*NSFW*: 










and this one was actually around for a while, damn near three months iirc.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I've been seeing a lot of multicolored bags recently. Dealers trying to distinguish themselves I guess. 

I saw some bright lime green bags the other day. That was a first for me.


----------



## LSDiesel

I always cringe when I see colored bags. It's kinda like... the dealers are trying too hard to make their product stand out


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

LSDiesel said:


> I always cringe when I see colored bags. It's kinda like... the dealers are trying too hard to make their product stand out



Yeah. The dope should speak for itself.


----------



## shimazu

how is using different colored bags any different than using different names on stamps?

its all just a way for the users to remember which dope _did_ speak for itself.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

shimazu said:


> how is using different colored bags any different than using different names on stamps?
> 
> its all just a way for the users to remember which dope _did_ speak for itself.



For one, they stick out like a sore thumb. It's a lot harder for someone to catch a flash of a white bag during a hand off than it is a green or pink one.


----------



## LSDiesel

IME, it's usually never a good sign when the bags are different in any way from the normal size that I get. In general, I think what this means is that my dealer ran out of his usual supplies and is dipping into a reserve stash, or is using a 2nd rate distributor. It could even be the same issue with the guy one rung up the ladder from my dealer, as in the dude my dealer gets from cant get from his normal sources. I've never had it turn out good whenever I had colorful bags, or flimsy bags or bigger than normal bags. They are all distractions to try to make the dope look more attractive or professionally packaged, but it's never good dope. Again. IME


----------



## BlueHues

Pink bags are pretty common...I'd say blue are the most common.. I'd say it goes Blue, white, pink, yellow...It could be packaged in anything, but why would you decide to use clown green bags?  If the dope sucks, people will immediately steer clear regardless.


----------



## Tommyboy

LSDiesel said:


> IME, it's usually never a good sign when the bags are different in any way from the normal size that I get. In general, I think what this means is that my dealer ran out of his usual supplies and is dipping into a reserve stash, or is using a 2nd rate distributor. It could even be the same issue with the guy one rung up the ladder from my dealer, as in the dude my dealer gets from cant get from his normal sources. I've never had it turn out good whenever I had colorful bags, or flimsy bags or bigger than normal bags. They are all distractions to try to make the dope look more attractive or professionally packaged, but it's never good dope. Again. IME



I got green bags one St. Pattys day and I figured they were being sold for the occasion, but then they continued having the green bags for at least 4 months.  I also had a dealer that sold blank colored bags, and they went from dark brown, to blue, to purple over the course of a year, with each color being around for an equal amount of time (4 months each, making a year for the 3 colors).  I think that these were from Queens as well, so not really relevant to NJ.



BlueHues said:


> Pink bags are pretty common...I'd say blue are the most common.. I'd say it goes Blue, white, pink, yellow...It could be packaged in anything, but why would you decide to use clown green bags?  If the dope sucks, people will immediately steer clear regardless.



I've gotten pink bags twice before, both times they were from Queens.  Then I got them myself when I went to buy glassines at the head-shop.  They only had white or pink bags, and since the pink ones were narrower I went with them since I admit I wanted the bags to look fatter.


----------



## rules

in paterson, at least when i used to cop dope there, the colored bags were almost always red. (red devil stamp) and clones of it. i got blue bags once. how is it in paterson these days? still as drug ridden as always?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

rules said:


> in paterson, at least when i used to cop dope there, the colored bags were almost always red. (red devil stamp) and clones of it. i got blue bags once. how is it in paterson these days? still as drug ridden as always?



Yeah, P-town is still full of dope. Good shit too and for dirt cheap. I've never gotten colored bags there though.


----------



## Khadijah

Swain said:


> @@rastarish
> 
> 
> 
> Or at the very least, ge tsomeone to drive down with you. If you drive, aim for "african-american ish named streets" and the surrounding area. Do not circle around blocks and solicit person after person. NJ has 'loitering with intent to purchase a cds.' If your seen circling, doing a handoff, solicitning individuals, etc.. you are gonna get slapped with a misdemeaner and a $1k fine. They hand these out like goodybags to people like you. Plan your trip in advance, make sure you pay attention and dont drive down 1-ways the wrong way. Do NOT hand the money over before the dope is in your hand. No dealer who is legit will require you to give him the money first. Even the little 12 year olds. Look for healthy ghetto dudes that are dressed well, not crackhead types. Old dudes with no teeth are at BEST going to want a middle man fee.
> 
> NEVER HAND OFF YOUR MONEY. NEVER EVER EVER. If he will not put the dope in your hand before you hand the money never do it. Never buy shit that is wrapped in anything unless your getting bricks in which case they are wrapped in pornos or newspapers.
> 
> If I was in your situation, id say take a cruise through town figure out where the grease areas are, leave go to clifton eat lunch or something, later come back hit the areas you became familiar with. Corner dudes will have no problem selling you 3 or 4 bags. Best thing is to sample a few stamps, collect a few numbers, decide what you want, then grab a bun or 2. Until you are fimilar with copping and your dealer I wouldnt get more than 2 buns at once. If you get a brick ALWYS crack it open. They put good and plentys in the pornos sometimes so when you crack it open your liek fuck i have 10 candies not 50 bags .
> 
> Once you cop, wrap that shit up in plastic and put it in your ass crack. Cops can and will search you like crazy man and any dumb excuse you think of is going to be clearly bullshit. The amount of out of town white traffic buying drugs is astronomical, they have heard it all/;. That being said, NEVER ADMIT your looking for drugs, thats a guaranteed loutering with intent ticket, deny deny deny. Dont be dumb and do a shot down the block from where you cop.
> 
> Realize dude that dope even a single bag is a felony in nj 3-5 years. Personally I was with a clean record, got cought with less than a bill worth of dope and coke and the first offer was fuckng 3 years state, or 5 drug court.
> !



Hahaha, Fucking CLASSIC PATERSON with the now and laters. (Im assuming thats what u meant not good n plentys?) Funny thing is Now and Later was a really fucking good stamp from paterson back in the summer of 08, purple stamp, real nice, anyways.

You are right about a lot of the shit you mentioned here but the "black named street" you mentioned is hot zone. 

However I disagree with some of the shit you said as far as "never admit anything" yes it differs from cop to cop. But IME Paterson cops WILL PLANT SHIT ON YOU if they get pissed off at you or think you have an attitude. not like it happens everytime but it DOES happen. The one time I got rolled up on, I had copped earlier in the day, bags were shit, booted all of them and went back for more like a half hr later. So I was waiting a block down from the spot that my boy always had me roll up to, and he forgot to bleep me so Im waitin and sat there like 20 min and turned out the TNTs in a all black tinted out pickup (believe it was a dodge ram but coulda been a F150, almost same shit anways) with a bed cover any everything, real nice truck, and they roll up and do the whole "we know you copping drugs, ywhat you doing here sitting, etc." I just pulled the rest of my money out my bra and was like yo....If I had anything on me and copped already...why would I have money left? Im a fucking junkie. If i bought dope you already know I aint got a single dollar left on me." They just did the whole "ahh, get outta here you fucking scumbag kid, and dont come back" routine and I left without even a ticket.

However paterson cops all different, you got the regulars marked and unmarked, you got the statey TNT boys and the regular sheriff TNT boys which are a division of the county. There is ALWAYS somebody rollin around paterson watching you but you just gotta hit the right spots.

I know people who used to have numbers and have their guy meet them waaaay over in the white people hood. That little strip along route 20 where the houses have lawns and are big. I mean, the one spot of paterson that aint even a little hood looking. And the boys still caught em out over there too, and that area was NOT even the type of place you can cold cop, not a drug area at all. so you really roll the dice fucking with ptown.

And one other thing that I just...have no idea what the hell you are talking about...is the charges you said you got. WTF? That makes no sense at all. In NJ, if you have a clean record, you either get conditional discharge (which is the 'slap on the wrist' for misdemeanors) and PTI which is the same thing for felonies.

If you get caught in Paterson your first time you get off so easy because they see that shit all fucking day. sometimes people get off with just fines and shit, get possession downgraded to loitering wiith intent to purchase CDS, etc. I mean seriously..you say you only had a little bit of dope...It was your first time....There is no way you would get ANY TIME at all, nevermind 3 years state. You must have had the worlds worst lawyer or something, or misunderstood what you were being told. The law allows MAXIMUM PENALTY for a felony dope possession charge, to be 3-5 years but you NEVER get that on a first offense...or a second...or a third....I cant tell you how many people I know who been popped for dope possession like 5 or 6 times and only went to jail after like the 4th charge. In places like paterson and newark where its all dope all day and they got murder and shit like that to deal with they just run u thru the system like nothing. Not saying you cant get serious penalties for getting caught. You most definitely can.

But telling people that "watch out, in jersey, if you get caught for your first time wtih one bag of dope you can go to jail for 3 years in state prison!" is just....against everything that is true about how the legal system works in that situation. 

If its your first offense and you got a clean record otherwise you can honestly expect to pretty much have probation for 6 months or a year that they nevver even call you into.

It differs for everyone and I aint saying I know everyones deal because its alll a roll of the dice but in general to give the idea that youll get locked up on your first dope charge is just ridiculous. You get ROR'ed and be out copping another brick in 3 hours.


----------



## shimazu

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> For one, they stick out like a sore thumb. It's a lot harder for someone to catch a flash of a white bag during a hand off than it is a green or pink one.



yeah that is a valid point, if you get it in a car its not as big a deal though


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

shimazu said:


> yeah that is a valid point, if you get it in a car its not as big a deal though



Yeah, I'd much rather do it in a car or in a bathroom somewhere as opposed to a straight street handoff.


----------



## LSDiesel

Yeah, this is fuckin New Jersey. I know it ain't Denmark, Sweden, England or the the Netherlands, but in the US, I would say that dope is on average, the "most accepted" here in NJ. It would make sense that where the dope is the the most prevelent, ie Paterson, Newark, Camden that they really wouldn't be able to put you in jail for having a single bag, cuz they literally see that shit not only everyday, but probably every hour. Shit if you got gum on your shoe and you walk in downtown Newark for a few blocks, you will get some empty glassine bags stuck to you! 

Oh, FREE ADVICE kids, if you cop dope in New Jersey, or anywhere for that matter, pour out all your other bags into one bag(and get rid of the the other bags). That way, it looks like  a hell of a lot less dope. It will be one thick muthafucker, but Jersey bundles are never more than .6 grams anyway, and well over a gram of powder will fit pretty nicely in any of the glassines I have seen


----------



## shimazu

anyone ever been around the Allentown / Easton PA area?

I swear there's gotta be a sizeable amount of dope there.  

located just down a major highway from Newark? *√*
rising number of people below the poverty line? *√*
only urban area for a decent amount of time? *√*

Crayola ftw


----------



## BlueHues

I was in rehab outside of Scranton and there's supposedly a lot of dope in Allentown for the size of the place.  It seems pretty damn far from Newark though.


----------



## shimazu

it is compared to like how close Newark and Paterson and NYC all are. But actual travel time probably isnt that long.

Easton is like the safest poor(ish) city I've ever been to though. Idk how to explain that besides if you go there you'll know what I mean.


----------



## JunkieDays

BlueHues said:


> I was in rehab outside of Scranton and there's supposedly a lot of dope in Allentown for the size of the place.  It seems pretty damn far from Newark though.



Really? Allentown? Hah. Is it open air or do you have to know somebody? 
If open air, that would be nice, since allentown is alot closer than where I have to go to cop.


----------



## shimazu

I think if you walk around long enough it could be found eventually. Just look for shady individuals


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

You'll find dope if you look hard enough _anywhere_.


----------



## BlueHues

JunkieDays said:


> Really? Allentown? Hah. Is it open air or do you have to know somebody?
> If open air, that would be nice, since allentown is alot closer than where I have to go to cop.



A lot of people in this rehab were from all over the Northeast, quite a few from all over New York and New Jersey....Like I said it was near Scranton and Allentown I don't think is too far from there...

The majority of the people who weren't there for alcohol seemed to be in there for mostly the roxi blues...to kids I was friendly with in there were from Brooklyn and they even had some of the same pill dealers, but they noth knew absolutely nothing about heroin, which I guess is the norm these days..

Anyway, there was one kid that I actually kept in touch with who bounced around and lived in Scranton and Allentown, he was most recently coming from Allentown doin dope there.

He said that overall the dope scene there is run by blacks and it's shady as fuck and easy to get burned, he said there's a lot of it there but it's not super easy to just cold-cop and find and it's mostly phone connects.  Apparently it's pretty violent for a small city, lot of crack and a dickhead PD!  I get the impression that you could find it if you knew what you're doing, but like a lot of places I've been, for every 5 people selling rock you'll find one person with dope.  so it gets annoying to walk around and keep getting approached for crack!  Then, when you do tell people you want dope, half the time they'll tell you that they can get it, give you the run around and try to rip you off, so be careful!

This other dope fiend is his 40s I met in there was from Scranton and the Scranton dope scene sounds like it's pretty small, more crack there too and sounded a little bit taxed for the prices, definitely more expensive than NJ...apparently in a lot of the smaller towns goin inland in PA people bring dope in from Philly or Jersey and charge 15-20 for a single stamp-bag!(I don't think that's really price discussion, it's so vague)

but, you could give Allentown a try....


----------



## JunkieDays

Nah, sounds like it's too much work.. I just thought it would be more convenient since it's closer than where I would normally cop at. 
Not worth going through the trouble imo.


----------



## RecklessWOT

BlueHues said:


> apparently in a lot of the smaller towns goin inland in PA people bring dope in from Philly or Jersey and charge 15-20 for a single stamp-bag!(I don't think that's really price discussion, it's so vague)



That totally is price discussion and not allowed, but I'm gonna leave it just because it's so fucking absurdly expensive.  $150-200 a fucking bundle?  Holy shit I would just buy Oxy and come out cheaper with a much better drug all around.  Mother fucker, that's the only reason I even started using heroin in the first place was the low price.  Holy shit how insane.  They better give you some faaaaaaaat bags for that price and damn pure too.  I'm talkin each one of those bags had better be like .3 of some raw shit.  Fuck


----------



## alteknj

shimazu said:


> anyone ever been around the Allentown / Easton PA area?
> 
> I swear there's gotta be a sizeable amount of dope there.
> 
> located just down a major highway from Newark? *√*
> rising number of people below the poverty line? *√*
> only urban area for a decent amount of time? *√*
> 
> Crayola ftw





BlueHues said:


> A lot of people in this rehab were from all over the Northeast, quite a few from all over New York and New Jersey....Like I said it was near Scranton and Allentown I don't think is too far from there...
> 
> The majority of the people who weren't there for alcohol seemed to be in there for mostly the roxi blues...to kids I was friendly with in there were from Brooklyn and they even had some of the same pill dealers, but they noth knew absolutely nothing about heroin, which I guess is the norm these days..
> 
> Anyway, there was one kid that I actually kept in touch with who bounced around and lived in Scranton and Allentown, he was most recently coming from Allentown doin dope there.
> 
> He said that overall the dope scene there is run by blacks and it's shady as fuck and easy to get burned, he said there's a lot of it there but it's not super easy to just cold-cop and find and it's mostly phone connects.  Apparently it's pretty violent for a small city, lot of crack and a dickhead PD!  I get the impression that you could find it if you knew what you're doing, but like a lot of places I've been, for every 5 people selling rock you'll find one person with dope.  so it gets annoying to walk around and keep getting approached for crack!  Then, when you do tell people you want dope, half the time they'll tell you that they can get it, give you the run around and try to rip you off, so be careful!
> 
> This other dope fiend is his 40s I met in there was from Scranton and the Scranton dope scene sounds like it's pretty small, more crack there too and sounded a little bit taxed for the prices, definitely more expensive than NJ...apparently in a lot of the smaller towns goin inland in PA people bring dope in from Philly or Jersey and charge 15-20 for a single stamp-bag!(I don't think that's really price discussion, it's so vague)
> 
> but, you could give Allentown a try....



I grew up in Jersey and cop in Jersey/NYC, but I got family in Easton and I live with them on and off. So I got to learn the Lehigh Valley (Easton/Bethlehem/Allentown) scene pretty well. I've been out here for the last few months, but have been copping here on and off the last few years. There is a lot of dope here. Easton and Allentown are pretty grimey cities. Lots of violent crimes, gangs, etc. Bethlehem too to some extent. Basically the scene out here works like this:

Easton - Easton is mainly black. And it's very possible to score right off the street here. (I forgot if we can name streets here on BL? I post on 2 other forums and forget because I know one of the other ones just recently allowed street names. Like I said, quite possible to score off the street here in certain places if you approach the right people, but then again you can get beat. I have been beat out here 2x. Never been beat in Jersey or NYC. I actually got jumped the one time because I got out of the car and tried to stand up to the dude. If you got street smarts, it's possible.. but having a phone connect is pretty much 90% the deal around here. The dope in Easton is mainly Jersey stamps. A lot of dudes split time between Newark and Easton since it's 45 mins on 78 and it's predominantly black. Usually if it's stamps, it's the same shit as in Newark or Paterson. But $1-$3 more a bag.

Allentown - Allentown is NOT run by the blacks. It's Spanish central. Called 'Little NYC' for a reason. All Puerto Ricans and Dominicans. Allentown is the biggest of the 3, most grimey and probably the biggest drug center around here. Tons of junkies and connects to be had. Same deal as Easton. It's possible to find someone on the street, but it's not 'open air' like Jersey. I would call it 'semi open-air'. But phone connects 90% if you don't live in the city and know the area/locals. The dope here is a toss up. Some of it is from Philly, some are Jersey stamps, but A LOT of the Puerto Ricans bag their own shit up. A lot of these guys have connects in NYC and get grams and bring it back to Allentown and bag it up themselves. Usually they might be loose, untaped glassines without a stamp. Some might be stamped, some might not. Could be different colored too. I have gotten like every color blank glassine (green, blue, yellow, white, red, etc). You might get pre-prints too which I have seen. Some people might bag up into blank, loose glassines and heatseal it in plastic or put it into a little dime bag like Philly style, but they are bagged locally. It's always going to be glassines, but it could be taped, stamped from Jersey or loose, untaped blanks or stamps bagged up locally, etc. First time I was handed untaped bags I thought I was getting ripped off lol but that's how they do it here. Prices vary. Quality varies. The dudes who have good product and know what they are talking about/doing will charge more meaning product quality reflects price. But it's also possible to get straight garbage too. So you have to know who you are dealing with and find a good connect with stamps or knows how to bag up properly.

Bethlehem - No open air. Certain areas are 'semi' and you could get lucky. Mix up between Allentown and Easton really. Could find Jersey stamps or the loose glassines depends on your connects. Great to have phone connects here. Usually a lot of my connects out here are in Bethlehem. It's not too hot (Allentown and Easton can be hot in certain areas, undercovers, narcotics teams, etc but it's not as bad as Newark or Paterson for sure). I got a black dude who gets bricks from Newark and a spanish dude who gets the loose glassines. I can always deal with other people if need be or deal with my boys connects. I like sticking with the Jersey stamps just for the fact I am from Jersey and know exactly where its coming from and it's pre-packaged, but the loose glassines I get are good too. Can be fire or nice sized too. The thing is with them it can change slightly from batch to batch, but he's pretty consistent. But I know other peoples shit can change dramatically batch to batch.


----------



## shimazu

yeah I heard Atown had a huge Puerto Rican population

That's funny about Easton though, its such a small city and I never really noticed any areas too run down looking when I've been there. I have a good idea of the area you might be talking about though, I actually had to kill like 20 minutes up there one time before going to that wicker furniture store so I just drove around a bit and remember being like "damn it got pretty dark around here real quick". Didn't really notice too many cops out and about, but that doesnt necessarily mean they aren't there I guess. Also, I don't feel like an automatic suspect for being white there so that is worth something.


----------



## BlueHues

^^Yeah, thanks for clarifying....Never tried to cop there so I don't actually know, been at least 6 months since I talked to the kid from Allentown, I thought I remember him sayin it was blacks but maybe I'm just thinkin about HIS dealer, who was black...One of the main reason this kid was in rehab is because he burned his main guy for 500....real bills mixed with counterfeit....Of course his guy was gang-affiliated, so he was scared shitless!  The guy told him to just go there and talk to him and they'd work something out but he was afraid he was tryin to lure 'em there and do God knows what to him!  I was with some people awhile ago back home in RI when there was a lot of open air there...There were a few years where these couple Asian gangs actually had the best dope around.  We pulled up, they asked for a bundle and gave the kid a 10 folded up with 5 ones!  They were chasin after the car!  I don't like the feelin of havin to look over my shoulder so I'm not into doin that shit!

Last time I did doper, over 3 months ago, I cold copped at midnight in Bridgeport Conn....pulled into a Walgreens in the hood and started walkin up the street...A dope boy lookin Spanish kid is walkin on the same street towards me and I asked him for dope.  He pulls out his phone and say, "Yeah we just have to walk to minutes over to the next street, my boys got it!"...He let me talk to the guy on the phone and everything, but it was so late at night, it just seemed too good to be true so I only asked for 5...Sure enough, the kid comes out of this high-rise and serves me the 5 bags and gives me his number...I drove down 95 and shot 5 right in a rest area but I took suboxone so I only felt the bags a little bit...I called the kid back and asked for a whole bundle and shot the whole 10 and I was bombed!  I was planning on headin through the city and pickin up 80 west after that, but I was so high I ended up drivin around way north of the city and comin into Jersey some way I don't even remember...I went WAY out of the way and wasted like 8 hours!  The next day I was comin down and saw signs for Allentown once I got in Penn on 80...almost stopped but I used self control and kept driving...


----------



## LSDiesel

The other day, I woke up sick, as it happens sometimes when you do dope. So its like 8am, and I head to Newark, having more than a few connects, I figure someone will be able to serve me. I am able to talk with one of my phone connects, who tells me that hell be ready to go in less than an hour, and it takes me 30 minutes to drive to Newark anyway, so I get there, and he basically tells me that he can't help me right now because he's on the other side of town.  FUCK! I said, and I'm supposed to be at work soon, like in 10 minutes when he tells me this news, and while I don't make alot of money, I am pretty irreplaceable at my current job post so I'm not worried about being an hour or two late today. So I start calling other connects. Most won't answer their phones, this is around 9am. I finally get though to someone, but he tells me that he's lying down at the moment and to come back later. Now, since I am already in Newark, I feel like I can't leave without the dope! I start driving around places where it might be open air, realizing that things are getting rather desperate, and not believing that I can't get myself served at 9am in Newark. Around 10am, an older connect who I stopped going to due to quality finally calls me back and I get a bundle of his so-so shit, but I was really happy to have it at the time! It truly is amazing how quickly things can unravel with dope.


----------



## RecklessWOT

LSDiesel said:


> The other day, I woke up sick, as it happens sometimes when you do dope. So its like 8am, and I head to Newark, having more than a few connects, I figure someone will be able to serve me. I am able to talk with one of my phone connects, who tells me that hell be ready to go in less than an hour, and it takes me 30 minutes to drive to Newark anyway, so I get there, and he basically tells me that he can't help me right now because he's on the other side of town.  FUCK! I said, and I'm supposed to be at work soon, like in 10 minutes when he tells me this news, and while I don't make alot of money, I am pretty irreplaceable at my current job post so I'm not worried about being an hour or two late today. So I start calling other connects. Most won't answer their phones, this is around 9am. I finally get though to someone, but he tells me that he's lying down at the moment and to come back later. Now, since I am already in Newark, I feel like I can't leave without the dope! I start driving around places where it might be open air, realizing that things are getting rather desperate, and not believing that I can't get myself served at 9am in Newark. Around 10am, an older connect who I stopped going to due to quality finally calls me back and I get a bundle of his so-so shit, but I was really happy to have it at the time! It truly is amazing how quickly things can unravel with dope.



What really made me realize that I was doing shitty were the days I'd be in the bathroom at work blowing a few bags in the late morning just so I could stay straight enough to focus (after I proudly managed to make it in only a half hour late) on days that I wasn't sick first thing in the morning because I was up using till real late but then the sick rolls in like 10 hours later.  It gets pretty stupid sometimes if you're not careful


----------



## Welderman

It always sucks felling the sickness come on at work thinking no problem ill be out early and to the dope man before its too bad. Then the boss tells you we have to work late on an important project.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Welderman said:


> It always sucks felling the sickness come on at work thinking no problem ill be out early and to the dope man before its too bad. Then the boss tells you we have to work late on an important project.



Ugh, I totally know what that's like. Hah.

It makes the shot all the sweeter though when you finally do it.


----------



## BlueHues

Especially when it happens on payday!....I have my coke and dope dealer all lined up...I have other people's money...and then boom!  "We're gonna have to finish what we're doing now so we could be here for awhile!"....Man, I usually come up with any excuse to wriggle out of it but you can only do that so many times until you get labeled as "the guy who refuses to stay late"...And once that happens, they're less likely to let any other minor shit slide!  Man, being a junkie with a full-time job is a fucking ballet!


----------



## JunkieDays

Meh, fuck that. I used to make $600+ dollar paycheques and be out of money & dope in three days. 
I don't know how you guys do it. More importantly, I have no idea how I've been getting high for a month straight without a fuckin' job. 
Everyday is an adventure, and somehow I always make enough to get my fix. 
Shit, it's crazy. I need a job.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

JunkieDays said:


> Meh, fuck that. I used to make $600+ dollar paycheques and be out of money & dope in three days.
> I don't know how you guys do it. More importantly, I have no idea how I've been getting high for a month straight without a fuckin' job.
> Everyday is an adventure, and somehow I always make enough to get my fix.
> Shit, it's crazy. I need a job.



Hah, I wonder that too man. All the people on this site saying they're getting blasted everyday with no job. How are they pulling money from their ass? I'm like you brother, I get my paycheck (which is pretty large as I have a good job) and that shit is gone in a few days.


----------



## Khadijah

man there was some shit in paterson last week that blew me away even WITH the infamous methadone tolerance I been tryin to outsmart as our OD readers will know . usually i gotta shoot at least 10 bags in a shot and I actually got a nice rush off 6 and was noddin out tryin to text PureLife haha. Put 8 in the set and i was flyin. Wish I had a chance to boot 10 tho, that woulda been a pleasure. 

Also I notice that a lot of fuckin dope has that shitty pins n needles crap goin on with it lately and i cant fucking stand it. Thats what made this shit such a treat too, it was just smooth all the way home baby....I cannot fuckin handle a nice rush destroyed by feelin like I got fiberglass traveling thru my veins. whoever loves the pinz n needles is straight up nutz, ive heard people talk about enjoying it before and to that I say,


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Khadijah said:


> man there was some shit in paterson last week that blew me away even WITH the infamous methadone tolerance I been tryin to outsmart as our OD readers will know . usually i gotta shoot at least 10 bags in a shot and I actually got a nice rush off 6 and was noddin out tryin to text PureLife haha. Put 8 in the set and i was flyin. Wish I had a chance to boot 10 tho, that woulda been a pleasure.
> 
> Also I notice that a lot of fuckin dope has that shitty pins n needles crap goin on with it lately and i cant fucking stand it. Thats what made this shit such a treat too, it was just smooth all the way home baby....I cannot fuckin handle a nice rush destroyed by feelin like I got fiberglass traveling thru my veins. whoever loves the pinz n needles is straight up nutz, ive heard people talk about enjoying it before and to that I say,



How do you afford to use? With a methadone tolerance like that and having to do so many bags in a _single_ shot, that's a lot of money to spend.. I know because my habit was at that level a few times, shooting 8-10 bags in a single shot multiple times a day. Money flying.


----------



## JunkieDays

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> How do you afford to use? With a methadone tolerance like that and having to do so many bags in a _single_ shot, that's a lot of money to spend.. I know because my habit was at that level a few times, shooting 8-10 bags in a single shot multiple times a day. Money flying.



A job. I'd blow through $600+ in three days. Gas, cigarettes & dope. Expensive habits.
I was doing nearly 10 bags a day, and everytime I copped I could never save any bags for tomorrow. 
I'd have to do them all, nod out, and fall asleep, just to wake up to nothing the next day.
Sucks.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

JunkieDays said:


> A job. I'd blow through $600+ in three days. Gas, cigarettes & dope. Expensive habits.
> I was doing nearly 10 bags a day, and everytime I copped I could never save any bags for tomorrow.
> I'd have to do them all, nod out, and fall asleep, just to wake up to nothing the next day.
> Sucks.



Uh, thanks.. but I was asking _her_ specifically because of her methadone tolerance. 10 bags a day isn't very much. She and I are talking about doing 10 bags in _one_ shot, multiple times a day.


----------



## JunkieDays

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Uh, thanks.. but I was asking _her_ specifically because of her methadone tolerance. 10 bags a day isn't very much. She and I are talking about doing 10 bags in _one_ shot, multiple times a day.



10 bags in one shot? Either those are nic bags, or some shit dope. 
That's crazy though.. 10 bags in one shot.. how the fuck can you afford that?
Actually, I probably don't want to know.


----------



## BlueHues

10 bags in one shot is a lot, but in the northeast it's not at all uncommon...Where I'm from it's very common, cheap bundles and small bags....NYC where bundles can be twice as much, I don't think 10 bag shots are as common....


Regardless of how bad my habit got and how much I was doin a day, I still almost always did half gram shots...even when I was doing a half gram every day, I did it all in one shot, once a day....A half gram shot of good dope would hold me for 20-24 hours...

With bags, 5 could be a half gram or 12 could be a half gram depending. so it's hard to gauge by bags....something about shooting a full ten has always scared me, no matter how small the bags were....I'd always split it up 7 and then five...or 8 and then 3...IDK, it's a superstition I guess...


----------



## LSDiesel

I so need a bundle shot right now after consuming 500mg of FIRE MDMA last night


----------



## Khadijah

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> How do you afford to use? With a methadone tolerance like that and having to do so many bags in a _single_ shot, that's a lot of money to spend.. I know because my habit was at that level a few times, shooting 8-10 bags in a single shot multiple times a day. Money flying.



I dont have a habit. I only use once or twice a wk or maybe 3 4 5 days in a row then not use for a week and a half. 

Anyways, i get what you mean but if you think about it...how you gonna ask that question tho? How does any junkie afford that shit? We all just get money, hell or high water. we all got our ways, there aint no limit to the schemes a feen can come up with when its time to reup. When I was usin everyday and doingg 25 or 3o bags a day I always found a way. I dont even know how i did it anymore but I did. my main hustle was exploitin the suburb kids scared to cop and jackin the price double to support my habit "im goin down, want me to pick you up something" *takes the money and buys twice or three times the amount of dope with it and keeps the majority for self* and etc...i always had a hustle and stealing or fucking was not one of them




JunkieDays said:


> 10 bags in one shot? Either those are nic bags, or some shit dope.
> That's crazy though.. 10 bags in one shot.. how the fuck can you afford that?
> Actually, I probably don't want to know.



Ahh...no....It aint small bags,or shitty dope. Its called a tolerance that is a beast unchained. on some real shit i have always had ridiculous tolerance and the done just jacked it up to the sky. And i am on the petite side barely a buck fifteen but im a monster when it comes to the dope lately, dont know. And please my dude. dont wanna know how i get my money? really? cmon now... Please dont get your head all into assumption land, especially just cuz Im a female I already know where you going with that. and I can proudly say in the ten years of doing dope (or any drugs for that matter) i never once went to headville (or worse) for my dope. But read my reply to Mr Scags...Im legit babe. I work for my money and dont use everyday. its easy to maintain that way. plus were in jersey dont forget...fire dope is cheap and plentiful, it aint all that hard yo.

10 a shot aint even the limit for me i will go higher but its my usual jumpoff point unless i know for fact the bags are firefirefire. Put it to you like this even the shit that my daily dope shooting heads with heavy habits call fire Ill still use 10 as my standard beginning point...Add a couple dilly's in there and im happy for a few hours. 

i should also add that I have a deathwish tho, so thats why its somethin i treat so casual, i dont give a shit if i dont wake up next time I boot up, so that explains a lot 8(


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

The only way I was able to afford a habit like that was when I was also selling so I didn't have to pay for it. I was basically moving enough just to pay for my own habit which got huge.

It's amazing how much dope the human body can actually handle. It was really good dope too, where 2 bags would get me rocked in the beginning. After about a year though of using everyday, eventually my tolerance jacked up to the point where I had to shoot 8-10 in a clip, and I was doing that 4 times a day. 

Then the rug got pulled out from under me and I had to go to detox on a 40 bag a day habit, hence the brutal story I posted in my blog about that experience. Hah,


----------



## Welderman

Khadijah I was on methadone years ago the only thing I did was double dose on Saturday because I had Sundays take home. Every time I did that on Saturday I would wake up Sunday with a monster headache that lasted all day. So I only did that a few times. I was wondering if you get any negative side effects from shooting dope on top of your 'done?

Also back in the day I would have gladly paid extra for my dope as long as I got the bags we agreed on and there was no extra cut in them. It was the cops that I was scared of not the hood.


----------



## Khadijah

No i dont shoot dope on top of the done ever. Say Im gonna use on a Friday...If my usual dose is 90mg (which is not anymore, I actually managed to get down to 50 dropped from 90 to 50 in 2 weeks , and holding out pretty steady there ...but thats another story...) So just to use 90 for example. On Sunday instead of taking my regular 90 ill take 70. Monday Ill take 50, tues Ill take 50, wed Ill take 50, and thurs Ill take 50, at like 10 am. Then on friday, I wont dose at all....and by like 10 or 11 at night Ill be finally feeling sick. then Ill use my dope. I do not use dope unless I am off methadone for at least 36 hrs. (youre prolly wondering how i can skip doses, take less, etc at will--i have a script, not on a clinic.)

anyways

Its totaly completely pointless to shoot dope on top of done, nothing happens, really. But I just lower my dose as much as I can in the days leading up to it so my receptors aint completely saturated with the done, and then ill wait at the very least 36 hours after my last dose before I use dope.

At first it wasnt really working that good, i mean I got high but not great. But after I lowered my dose significantly its much easier now. what I did was, I was gonna use on a thursday, so I did what I described above starting that Sunday. So i went from 90 on saturday, to 50 on sun, mon, tues, and wed. On thursday night I shot dope. on Friday I did more dope...on saturday I did dope...on sunday I did dope. no done on any of those days. When I got back on the done again on monday, I took 60 mg. and from then on, I been taking 50mg a day. Occasionally Ill pop a extra one or two if Im really having trouble sleeping, but I can honestly say i aint experiencing any withdrawals. I just dont sleep too good but but it aint that WD sleep. Its just the "used to being sedated to sleep, and now am not." 

Basically i did a very short taper leading up to the dope use and then the 5 days of no done, allowed my levels to drop even more. the dope was able to hold me from being sick tho, and then by the time i was ready for the done again, i had detoxed enough to be comfortable at that lower level, I guess.

The sad thing is, I only did this so that I could get higher on dope. the 90mg just made my tolerance too high. the threshold dose for blocking is around 45-60mg. So the entire point of getting down to 50 was just so that I could get a better high when I do use dope. I been on methadone for how many years and never wanted to lower my dose and stayed at 90 but i was able to drop 40 mg in less than two weeks once I realized it would make my dope high better to be on less done. 8)  they always say if junkies applied their determination and discipline of getting dope or getting high to other things they could rule the world....so true....

But anyways. youre absolutely right...when copping I never been scared of a damn thing but the cops.


----------



## Welderman

^ That is some determination to get high. Like you said if we could just harness our junky power for something constructive other than getting loaded. I totally understand why you are doing it I read some of your old posts and my condolences to you. 

I could drop 5-10 mg a week till my dose was about 50 then I had to go down in smaller incraments and space it out more. Remember when life gives you lemons you better have some salt and tequila handy.


----------



## LSDiesel

It's hot outside, summertime and dope.

I tried to quit my dope habit unsuccessfully. I was on methadone forever, but I haven't taken any methadone in well over a month, I substituted with dope most days, kratom on days that I couldn't find that. Recently I stopped dope and the withdrawls were just too much, so I had to relapse on kratom and loperamide, which has me maintaining. 

It looks like I am stuck on opiates for a while. I'm just going to try to keep the illegal opiates to a minimum


----------



## JunkieDays

LSDiesel said:


> It's hot outside, summertime and dope.
> 
> I tried to quit my dope habit unsuccessfully. I was on methadone forever, but I haven't taken any methadone in well over a month, I substituted with dope most days, kratom on days that I couldn't find that. Recently I stopped dope and the withdrawls were just too much, so I had to relapse on kratom and loperamide, which has me maintaining.
> 
> It looks like I am stuck on opiates for a while. I'm just going to try to keep the illegal opiates to a minimum




Good luck, bro. It's hard, I know, but if you got the willpower & your mind set on it you'll be able to get through it. 
Man, I don't know.. I never actually 'tried' to quit, but I'm going to have to as I have probation coming up. Shits going to suck.


----------



## Tommyboy

LSDiesel said:


> It's hot outside, summertime and dope.
> 
> I tried to quit my dope habit unsuccessfully. I was on methadone forever, but I haven't taken any methadone in well over a month, I substituted with dope most days, kratom on days that I couldn't find that. Recently I stopped dope and the withdrawls were just too much, so I had to relapse on kratom and loperamide, which has me maintaining.
> 
> It looks like I am stuck on opiates for a while. I'm just going to try to keep the illegal opiates to a minimum



How much lope are you on?


----------



## LSDiesel

Tommyboy said:


> How much lope are you on?



I had taken a maximum of 40mg of loperamide at a time. The only downside was that it DOES constipate you a lot. So, the past week, I generally would do between 5 and 10 bags of NJ's finest dope a day, and I did this until my money ran out. So now I am broke. I have kratom, but I was taking UEI kratom which is just about as bad (and as good!) as heroin. I do have some plain leaf kratom, but with my tolerance, it's not even worth it to try to down that shit, or even make a tea out of it. So, the worst part of the day for me, is usually the morning, waking up in sweat and withdrawal, and then making that decision that I must score some dope, or use UEI kratom or whatever to take the withdrawal away. 


So, I ran out of money on Sunday, so Monday I have to go into work, with no money really for the week, luckily I managed to get my gas tank full, got 5 packs of smokes, and 2 bottles of generic loperamide, each with 200 pills. I also had another bottle at home. Very late on Sunday, like midnight or later, I downed 80mg of loperamide, so that I could sleep and wake up hopefully with no withdrawals, which actually worked! I have been withdrawal free all day at work. Now if I can stick to a lope taper, I might actually get out of the woods, but I'll prolly use again once I come into money


----------



## LSDiesel

Wow. Like I previously said, I have a dope problem. I just spend about $160 in two days which isn't terrible, but is pretty bad. Anyway. Today, I decided to go from my max dose ever of loperamide from 90mg to 120mg. Last time I took loperamide I took 80mg and this was about 72 hours ago. I can honestly say, the difference between 90mg and 120mg is worlds apart for me. I currently am at work, eyelids half closed, very pleasantly buzzed. I would say I am high. Is it anything like a dope high? No, nothing is as good as a dope high (if we are talking opiates that is, otherwise MDMA/LSD blow it out of the water). Anyway. I really feel for the first time in months some actual HOPE that I can kick my dope habit with loperamide. 

You see, I know that doing dope is bad for me. But what really irks me, is the fact that the prohibition of dope is actually more dangerous to me than the actual drug itself. I have a history of court cases with dope, but amazingly with some fancy lawyer work and "pre-trial-intervention" (PTI, it's a NJ thing), and being on probation for 2 years, and still doing dope the whole time, I managed to complete my probation, and get off with a clean record. 

I know that it is only a matter of time though if I continue using dope that I will get caught and be put in the legal system again. It's not like LSD or MDMA where I keep usage to a few times a year. For me dope is an everyday thing or it's hot happening at all.

I never once, even with injecting for years had any kind of health problem associated with my dope usage other than withdrawal. Never convicted of any crime, only put into the system for mere possession. That's what really irks me. The prohibition harmed me, and has the potential to harm me WAY MORE than the drug ever could.

I know I need to stop if I want to maintain my clean record. I'm so god damn lucky that I don't have a record. Methadone I just couldn't do after a year. Everything inside me was telling me to STOP as soon as I could. I am cynical if you can't already tell, but I didn't feel that the clinic had my interests at heart. They just wanted me to stay on methadone and increase my dose so they got their money. I was on a bad path with methadone, shooting bundle shots and even mixing coke in there, and I never previously was shooting coke.

Suboxone I was on before that, and I am just not ready to give up smoking every so often, taking MDMA and LSD. I would get so much shit for that being in any methadone or suboxone program with drug tests. 

I didn't go into treatment to get clean off all substances, hell I really didn't go into treatment for myself at all. It was all part of "my image" to the government so they would think that I am not a hopeless junkie.

Anyway. We shall see where the loperamide train will lead me. I know that when I'm sick I can always justify getting dope. This loperamide has taken all cravings away for me ATM. Let's hope this tool can be used like suboxone/methadone.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Be careful with those doses of loperamide. Someone recently made a thread about how they used poppy tea followed by lope to kick dope, then they came back a week later to tell us that he ended up in the hospital with an impacted bowel movement, and they got a fist-sized turd out of him. 

As for NJ dope, one of the guys I was in detox with said he drove to Newark and scored dope with the first person he asked. He got 5 bags but said they sucked in comparison to the usual stuff he gets in NY, but I'm sure that may have had to do with the random connect he stumbled upon.  I guess the open air in Newark is still decent though if he found it that quickly and went in blind without really knowing where to look.


----------



## LSDiesel

Eating prunes sure helps a lot with the constipation  

Oh, and the standard formula usually works in Newark. Find a beggar, tell them you're looking for dope and will hook them up for some bags. Usually works to some degree. Sometimes they will insist on getting the cash up front while they go around a corner. In that case, try to ask for his umbrella or something of value, and if he doesn't want to do that, then find someone else


----------



## Welderman

An over ripe peach or plumb cleans the ol' bowels real good. I found even on 150mg of methadone as long as I had some fresh fruit daily everything came out on schedule. I could practically set my watch to it.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Luckily, I've never had any constipation problems on opiates in all my years of using. It's just one of those side effects I never personally got. Thank God.


----------



## Welderman

^ you are lucky. Sometimes it is a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Unbreakable

I am going to give the good ol college try and give  Ibogaine a try, i am going to try to kick dope for good.... You might want to give that a shot


----------



## LSDiesel

Wow, cool that you could find it in NJ


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Unbreakable said:


> I am going to give the good ol college try and give  Ibogaine a try, i am going to try to kick dope for good.... You might want to give that a shot



Worth a shot. I'd try it. Though I've heard good and bad things about it.


----------



## BlueHues

Tommyboy said:


> Yea I get the constipation pretty bad. I thought I was putting on weight but apparently was just bloated from not having regular bowel movements because I weighed myself and was 5lbs less than usual.



The only thing that really gives me constipation where it's a problem is methadone maintenance!  Everything else, I go into mild WD enough of the time that it works itself out...but I had times on methadone where I felt like I was gonna die from the constipation!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

BlueHues said:


> The only thing that really gives me constipation where it's a problem is methadone maintenance!  Everything else, I go into mild WD enough of the time that it works itself out...but I had times on methadone where I felt like I was gonna die from the constipation!



How long would you go without taking a shit? A long time?


----------



## BlueHues

I'd go like 5 or six days sometimes, then it would just build up...If you have gas up in you that can't get escape it feels like you're gonna explode, and you could give yourself a stroke trying to shit because it's gets so solid that you can't get it out no matter how hard you try...you have to sometimes sit there for an hour trying to force it out...man it's not pleasant to talk about...The strange thing is, it's not like you even feel like you have to shit but you know you do because you feel like you're gonna explode and you break out into a sweat...It's gotta be dangerous after a certain point....there's stuff you can take but man, it's like having 5 pounds of sculpting clay in your intestines!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

BlueHues said:


> I'd go like 5 or six days sometimes, then it would just build up...If you have gas up in you that can't get escape it feels like you're gonna explode, and you could give yourself a stroke trying to shit because it's gets so solid that you can't get it out no matter how hard you try...you have to sometimes sit there for an hour trying to force it out...man it's not pleasant to talk about...The strange thing is, it's not like you even feel like you have to shit but you know you do because you feel like you're gonna explode and you break out into a sweat...It's gotta be dangerous after a certain point....there's stuff you can take but man, it's like having 5 pounds of sculpting clay in your intestines!



That sounds horrible. Haha.


----------



## LSDiesel

Yeah I know, I try NEVER to take loperamide if I haven't shit recently. Last time I shit I immediately dosed lope afterwards. I do know that if I had a choice between feeling (mildly) constipated and WD I would choose consipated


----------



## BlueHues

^Yer fuckin A right about that though!


----------



## Tommyboy

BlueHues said:


> The only thing that really gives me constipation where it's a problem is methadone maintenance!  Everything else, I go into mild WD enough of the time that it works itself out...but I had times on methadone where I felt like I was gonna die from the constipation!



It used to happen to me when I was on Suboxone maintenance (it still happens if I'm using dope everyday, but not as bad as when I was on subs) to the point where my organs would hurt from all the pressure.  I was only going like once a week on subs, and when I ate it felt as though the food could barely travel since there was no room in my intestines for more shit. 

Stool softeners seem to be the best bet since the only time I tried a laxative I had a horrible experience.  Basically it created so much pressure in me, so it was like the scene from Willy Wonka where Agustus was stuck in the chocolate pipe, and finally shot out of it when enough pressure built up.  I was sweating and actually puked from the pain and was close to going to the hospital but the turd had began rearing its head out of my bum so it was too late.  It was such a wide turd that I felt like I could say I've experienced pain similar to child birth.


----------



## BlueHues

^Ha, yeah it's like the shit has absolutely no give to it whatsoever...It's literally like shitting a brick...not pleasant table conversation, but a fact of life nonetheless!


----------



## Lemonopi81

Do u find that kratom really keeps the w/d`s @ bay? And if so how do u consume, i knw the headshop around me sells it in a package w/2 capsules. I`m thinkin about gettin some to try it out. Btw, my regular H habit/tolerance is that i can snort a bun(13 blue bags/stamped ones, that have about what looks like half to all the way filled when they`re folded and in mini-baggies)easily from 9am-12 that night. Would 2 of those capsules hold off the w/d`s or should i consider buying more than that?


----------



## Welderman

There is some shit conversation going on in here.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Welderman said:


> There is some shit conversation going on in here.


----------



## Welderman

^ That is lol!


----------



## BlueHues

That's actually Scagnattie with Elvis's head!


----------



## Unbreakable

LSDiesel said:


> Wow, cool that you could find it in NJ



you can find it online
it costs a pretty penny tho
anywhere from 200gram -400gram


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

BlueHues said:


> That's actually Scagnattie with Elvis's head!



Haha.


----------



## JunkieDays

BlueHues said:


> I'd go like 5 or six days sometimes, then it would just build up...If you have gas up in you that can't get escape it feels like you're gonna explode, and you could give yourself a stroke trying to shit because it's gets so solid that you can't get it out no matter how hard you try...you have to sometimes sit there for an hour trying to force it out...man it's not pleasant to talk about...The strange thing is, it's not like you even feel like you have to shit but you know you do because you feel like you're gonna explode and you break out into a sweat...It's gotta be dangerous after a certain point....there's stuff you can take but man, it's like having 5 pounds of sculpting clay in your intestines!



I shat so hard I bled. True story. 
As long as I get my cup of coffee in the morning, I don't have problems with pinching a loaf.

Anyways.. yeah.. the only state-dope topic talking about shit is NJ. go figure.

So whats up in jersey? Anyone coppin fire? 
In my neck of the woods there's 2 drug sets competing with each other and the dope has been amazing so far. 
Also, my kratom should arrive today, so, Idk if I want to just do some kratom or say fuck it and cop. Maybe I'll do some kratom while I'm waiting and then cop..


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

I copped some really bomb shit in P-town. The bags were actually much bigger than usual and where as it usually takes me 7 or 8 NJ bags to get a nice rush, I only needed 4 or 5. Cheap as all hell too. I was very pleased.


----------



## LSDiesel

There was some fire about 1 week ago in Newark


----------



## JunkieDays

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> I copped some really bomb shit in P-town. The bags were actually much bigger than usual and where as it usually takes me 7 or 8 NJ bags to get a nice rush, I only needed 4 or 5. Cheap as all hell too. I was very pleased.



Hmm, I may need to travel to P-town then. I mean, it's not that far at all from where I cop at. 
However, I wouldn't know where to go other than the famous place that is always mentioned. K. 
Does anyone know how much the betsy ross bridge toll is? (2 way travel.) lol.
I think it's $5 per 1 way travel, but fuck that. I'll be damned if I pay $10 to cross a bridge & back.


----------



## LSDiesel

The bags Newark had were so strong I actually could get away with sniffing 2 and be really solid, as opposed to shooting 4 or 5 which I usually do. My guy asked me to pay $1 more than the usual price which I was happy to pay considering how these were fat potent bags


----------



## LSDiesel

Anyone else ever dream of a dope head congregation where there are representatives from Newark, Paterson, Philly, Camden and NYC and we  all do the pepsi challenge to see whos got the best dope


----------



## JunkieDays

LSDiesel said:


> Anyone else ever dream of a dope head congregation where there are representatives from Newark, Paterson, Philly, Camden and NYC and we  all do the pepsi challenge to see whos got the best dope



LOL! Yeah, that would be grand. I can see some shit like that going down at a kingpins house. 
I've basically tested every stamp out in camden, well, not really, but you get the idea. 
P-town bags are fat & sometimes good. Trenton bags are also fat, but I haven't ran into any potent dope from T-town.
Camden bags are smaller than P-town & Trenton bags, but the consistency is pretty good.
Haven't tried Newark or Paterson being that it's a hour and 1/2 drive for me. 
But I've heard from people in rehab that it's nothing to boast about & they preferred cmd bags. 

Anyway, I've been itchin' for some dope all day and I need to get a move on. 
If you're ever out in cmd, look for 'bella' & 'last stop', 'instagram' is pretty nice too.


----------



## LSDiesel

Newark would so win


----------



## evilbrain

BlueHues said:


> Man, being a junkie with a full-time job is a fucking ballet!



aint that the truth


----------



## JunkieDays

Sucks when your whole paycheck only pays for 1-2 days of dope. & I was making $6-$900 every 2 weeks. -_- 
Making that $$ last 2 weeks while having a dope habit doesn't work.


----------



## formerdopehead

Paterson has cheap and available dope.


----------



## JunkieDays

formerdopehead said:


> Paterson has cheap and available dope.



Really? Who woulda thunk......


----------



## buster the cat

formerdopehead said:


> Paterson has cheap and available dope.




I'm in Manhattan and been doing "Life Support," "Bone Crushers," "Glory," "True Religion," and "Pepsi."  The last three are from Brooklyn. The counts aren't great and none of them are as strong as "Bugatti," which I got back in June. I've been thinking of catching a bus from Port Authority to Paterson.  Is it really that easy once I get there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JunkieDays

'Buster the cat'

Obviously not a piggie. Oink. Oink.

Go away bacon bits.


----------



## RTrain

JunkieDays said:


> Sucks when your whole paycheck only pays for 1-2 days of dope. & I was making $6-$900 every 2 weeks. -_-
> Making that $$ last 2 weeks while having a dope habit doesn't work.



I will make 600 a week (after tax) and still not come close to supporting a drop habit. 

I will sa one thing that over the past 2 and half years has led me back to using each time was my tax return. The last 2 years its been way more than expected and when you drop 1500-2000 right into a addicts bank account all at once, it turns into a problem.


----------



## Welderman

RTrain said:


> I will make 600 a week (after tax) and still not come close to supporting a drop habit.
> 
> I will sa one thing that over the past 2 and half years has led me back to using each time was my tax return. The last 2 years its been way more than expected and when you drop 1500-2000 right into a addicts bank account all at once, it turns into a problem.


When I had a full time dope habit it didn't matter how much money I made in a week there was never enough money.


----------



## buster the cat

Paterson?  Anybody?


----------



## jtbrick

Buster - If you are familiar with Brooklyn, suggest you do a little looking as there is some awesome and consistent dope there.  Oblivion, formerly Empire is incredible and has been unchanged for the last 3 years.  Hellboy is also great, just a notch below Oblivion, and has been consistent for 2 years. I live in NJ and copped here for 15 years but now prefer Brooklyn for the consistency (and safety).  There is great dope in NJ but its very difficult to get consistent D no matter how good your connects are.  You will always be hunting for the better stamps but they change so quickly. Nothing is more disappointing than getting fire Dope for weeks that is an 8 out of 10 and then getting crap for a week.


----------



## jtbrick

Welderman said:


> When I had a full time dope habit it didn't matter how much money I made in a week there was never enough money.



There has never been a truer statement.


----------



## buster the cat

Yeah, somebody gets it for me in Brooklyn.  I haven't gone to Brooklyn personally in 10 years.  I have heard of Hellboy but not Oblivion.  Nope


----------



## 007poppy

I live in Ocean County and I hear about strong phat affordable bags that are all over the place, I even see the empties blowing around the ground but rarely ever see a dealer until they are busted and I read about them . Its not like the Badlands or Kensington Philly, Newark or parts of NYC that are open air markets (places I am familiar with). It seemed much easier to make ocean county connections in the 90's then now. My town specifically is known for its dope presence so what am I missing here????


----------



## shimazu

007poppy said:


> My town specifically is known for its dope presence so what am I missing here????



have you tried...black people?


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> have you tried...black people?



Spanish people are where it's at.  You can cop from black people but rest assured they are getting it from spanish people and just charging more.  I highly doubt that many black people are having dope sent to them from the Dominican Republic, Colombia, or Puerto Rico.  I have had one solid black connect but I know he was copping from spanish people (see below) and never gave deals on bundles since he was probably getting his deals on the packaged bundles, so had to sell them all for the price of each bag to make any profit.  

IME any black person that sold dope at 'spanish prices' was buying the dope raw and cutting it more than the spanish in order to make more money.  They seem to be more about the quick buck than a nice long trusted relationship with their customer in which they didn't cut it as much so didn't make as much with each deal, but had the customer coming to them every time thus making more of a profit in the long run.         



buster the cat said:


> I'm in Manhattan and been doing "Life Support," "Bone Crushers," "Glory," "True Religion," and "Pepsi."  The last three are from Brooklyn. The counts aren't great and none of them are as strong as "Bugatti," which I got back in June. I've been thinking of catching a bus from Port Authority to Paterson.  Is it really that easy once I get there? Thanks in advance.



If you are getting the real 'Glory' (white bag with pink stamp of a cloud with the word Glory inside of it) then I don't see how you can complain.  I was getting that for well over a year through a Queens connect who was getting it from a Spanish couple who I think was from Brooklyn.  The bags were almost to the first fold, and consistent during all of that time.


----------



## Welderman

Hey Tommyboy you keeping cleanish? Are you using any Maintinace drugs? I was doing pretty good until a dope connect fell in my lap. But I'm trying to be a good boy.


----------



## Tommyboy

Welderman said:


> Hey Tommyboy you keeping cleanish? Are you using any Maintinace drugs? I was doing pretty good until a dope connect fell in my lap. But I'm trying to be a good boy.



Yea I'm on a relatively low dose of sub now, taking 4mg at the most.


----------



## Welderman

Tommyboy said:


> Yea I'm on a relatively low dose of sub now, taking 4mg at the most.



That's cool I hope it works out for ya.


----------



## cj

How hard is it to get from Philadelphia to patterson without a car?


----------



## Welderman

crimsonjunk said:


> How hard is it to get from Philadelphia to patterson without a car?



Don't you guys have public transportation up the ass over there? Your lucky here in Michigan are bus system is a joke.


----------



## shimazu

you could take a bus or train to NYC and from there im not sure what their transportation systems are like. Im almost positive theres no direct way via public transportation from philly to paterson because theres not really much reason to go to Paterson


----------



## LSDiesel

Joisy dopeheads, c'mon i know yer out there


----------



## Swain

Gonna be getting my 4th vivotrol shot soon. Longest I've ever been clean off opiates. So I havent been to Paterson aince exceot once to the coke spot


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

I didn't know you were on vivitrol, man. Are you liking it?


----------



## LSDiesel

I've actually been doin pretty well with loperamide. I stopped taking such rediculous doses. Nowadays I use it like suboxone/bupe. It def has blocking effects, so it keeps me well and if I dosed in the morning, there's no point to copping dope that day. The doses I use are usually about 50mg or 25 pills of generic loperamide. Recently, I started doing 40mg, in the hopes of tapering off. But then I copped dope again. 

I also always use a stool softener with every dose, and that takes care of that department. 

The only downside is that this "get out of jail" free card still leaves me dependent on something to fill those opiate receptors.


----------



## Welderman

Swain said:


> Gonna be getting my 4th vivotrol shot soon. Longest I've ever been clean off opiates. So I havent been to Paterson aince exceot once to the coke spot



Would you recommend it? Is there any bad side affects other then blocking opiates?


----------



## zardozorama

Are you talking about an open air market in Brooklyn? I'm in Bushwick regularly but live in Jersey City. Haven't been having any luck copping in JC since I moved here. I've read that I might have luck in Newark or Paterson but don't know either area well enough to feel comfortable about it.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^^

There really isn't much open air left in NYC. NJ definitely.


----------



## zardozorama

That's what I figured. I used to cold cop in west harlem but that was 10+ years ago.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Where was this page in 2011 when I was spending a lot of time in NJ and doing sweet lines?  Geez!  I miss NJ.  I will be sure to visit this page when I am back next year.  Hey, Jersey! Miss you!!!


----------



## RVAbrowntownRVA

Good idea.


----------



## Diesel973

Man this is crazy... I found this forum searching Google for something unrelated and after browsing a bit found this thread.

I'm from Paterson, born and raised. I know the city's got a reputation but I never realized how known it was and how far people come from to score shit here.


----------



## Diesel973

crimsonjunk said:


> How hard is it to get from Philadelphia to patterson without a car?



You can get to Paterson by train fairly easily, but I don't know if you'd be able to find what you're looking for around the downtown/city area. It's kinda risky to hustle in the open around there.


----------



## tomatalli

Tommyboy said:


> Spanish people are where it's at.  You can cop from black people but rest assured they are getting it from spanish people and just charging more.  I highly doubt that many black people are having dope sent to them from the Dominican Republic, Colombia, or Puerto Rico.  I have had one solid black connect but I know he was copping from spanish people (see below) and never gave deals on bundles since he was probably getting his deals on the packaged bundles, so had to sell them all for the price of each bag to make any profit.
> 
> IME any black person that sold dope at 'spanish prices' was buying the dope raw and cutting it more than the spanish in order to make more money.  They seem to be more about the quick buck than a nice long trusted relationship with their customer in which they didn't cut it as much so didn't make as much with each deal, but had the customer coming to them every time thus making more of a profit in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting the real 'Glory' (white bag with pink stamp of a cloud with the word Glory inside of it) then I don't see how you can complain.  I was getting that for well over a year through a Queens connect who was getting it from a Spanish couple who I think was from Brooklyn.  The bags were almost to the first fold, and consistent during all of that time.


Dude Spanish people really are where it's at they're a lot more respectful and will cut deals with you.  My main guy who is Spanish always helps me when I'm sick and don't have money, if he makes me wait or whatever he'll throw me free shit. IME  Black people usually have an attitude and don't have the same quality as Spanish people.


----------



## BlueHues

^Come on now with the racism!

IME, there's good and bad people of every race, but a black dealer does seem more likely to hate white people than a Hispanic one, IME....but some of the best dealer's I've had were black, just not for dope...

but isn't it mostly black people that sling dope in Jersey?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Yeah I've maybe bought from 2 spanish people ever in Paterson. Definitely a mostly black dealer base.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Really??  I don't give a crap if Kermit the Frog, Big Bird and Grover deal me my blasted coke!!!  As long as my powder is the right shade and I am paying cash, that's all that matters.  I am color blind.  I have just about sourced from the Rainbow Coalition in the two years I partied.  What's even sweeter is having your source be a friend or lover.  Awesome!


----------



## Welderman

^I lol'ed


----------



## JunkieDays

Don't you be lol'ing up in hurr.
Dat's racist!


----------



## COCOCARTER

Gosh, I miss NJ.  I should move back.


----------



## JunkieDays

Yeah, you should. Some of the best dope in the country.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

JunkieDays said:


> Yeah, you should. Some of the best dope in the country.



Yessurrr.


----------



## COCOCARTER

JunkieDays said:


> Yeah, you should. Some of the best dope in the country.


 I don't know ... the one source I met there several years ago continually gave me low-budge crap.  Plus getting my stash was a friggin production and a half.  Massachusetts was much better!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

I don't think having "one" source is enough to make a judgment about an entire state. Hah.


----------



## COCOCARTER

True, but it was hell of a bummer!!  I actually ended up making multiple trips to Poughkeepsie and Massachusetts during that entire 1 month stay in NJ.  Man!  Hope to not experience that again.


----------



## JunkieDays

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think having "one" source is enough to make a judgment about an entire state. Hah.



Hah. Exactly. Dunno where that guy was getting at. He got 1 shitty dealer and claims the rest of NJ is filled with doo-doo' dope.  Haaah... 

Listen, COCO. That sucks, man, but I doubt you experienced the best of what NJ has to offer. Hell, I don't even think you got anything 'decent' per se. 
There's definitely some fire dope around these parts. I don't think MA even compares to NJ. Well, atleast not from what I've heard. I don't have first hand experience with MA. 
If you ever go back to NJ, you should give me a PM, bro. You know, just to chat it up & shoot the shit, like gentlemen.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Ummm ... I am a lady, gentleman.  

Thanks for the offer, dear.  I will always return to NJ.  Central Jersey was once home for me.  I will stay in contact.  I will probably be back in the spring, but certainly by summer.  I want to taste the NJ fire! 

The Boston are was incredibly easy-breezy for me!  Perhaps I just happen to associate with a well sorted number of contacts.  Who knows!


----------



## LSDiesel

Newark has some fire shit right now


----------



## NewJerseyChill

LSDiesel said:


> Newark has some fire shit right now



hahahaaa hell yea lemme guess, dude got the money tat on the face too?


----------



## laughingdead

LSDiesel said:


> I've actually been doin pretty well with loperamide. I stopped taking such rediculous doses. Nowadays I use it like suboxone/bupe. It def has blocking effects, so it keeps me well and if I dosed in the morning, there's no point to copping dope that day. The doses I use are usually about 50mg or 25 pills of generic loperamide. Recently, I started doing 40mg, in the hopes of tapering off. But then I copped dope again.
> 
> I also always use a stool softener with every dose, and that takes care of that department.
> 
> The only downside is that this "get out of jail" free card still leaves me dependent on something to fill those opiate receptors.



With that much lope you're still able to go to the bathroom. When I needed something I was terrified of taking it because I already have pretty bad stomach problems. What do you use, like miralax or something?


----------



## tomatalli

BlueHues said:


> ^Come on now with the racism!
> 
> IME, there's good and bad people of every race, but a black dealer does seem more likely to hate white people than a Hispanic one, IME....but some of the best dealer's I've had were black, just not for dope...
> 
> but isn't it mostly black people that sling dope in Jersey?


I'm not racist at all one of my best friends is black, just in my experience with dope the black dealers I've had have really bad attitudes sometimes and the Spanish dealers I've had are a lot more friendly.   That's all I'm sayin I'm not racist at all


----------



## Diesel973

I don't know about other areas, but in Paterson there's a lot more organization among black people. Like dudes with runners and people working under them. Most Hispanics that are hustling are just doing their own thing. There are plenty of black dudes doing that too, of course. You're going to get better deals/treatment from someone who's got his own thing going on cuz it's all him. The dudes out on the corners, especially the real young ones, are likely pushing for someone else. Those are the guys always trying to squeeze an extra buck out of you or shorting you.


----------



## Diesel973

You know what I absolutely can't stand... the word FIRE. Everybody's got fire. Fire this, fire that. That's like the only word half of those idiots know. One of my dudes hits me up the other day to tell me he's got something new... and course... it's fire. I went off on him, I was like "Man you say everything is fire. Fire this, fire that, you could have dirt in a bag and call it fire. That's all I ever hear, yo this shit is fire. Ain't nobody ever hit me up like YO DOG, holler at me, I got some buuuullshit, skimpy ass bags too! You know the boy who cried wolf? You're like the homeboy who cried fire!"

He laughed really good, and then followed up with. "Oh man you funny, yo... but for real... this shit's fire."

I tend to avoid that type unless there's no one else around, or of course they really do have something good. I've got a dude who generally has really good shit, but when he doesn't he's straight up with me and tells me before I come. I usually pick it up anyway cuz I'd rather have someone who's honest. And when he says he's got something real good, it always is.


----------



## BlueHues

^The term "fire" can't be more than 10 years old....Originally I only ever heard it in the ghetto for weed...Of course some random jerk off on the street is gonna tell you it's good!  

I've noticed that there's two types of dealers...There's dealers out to make every cent they can in the short term, stepping on their shit and squeezing every dollar they can out of customers.  They don't really care about repeat customers, they just serve as an easy source for whoever happens to be desperate that day...The funny thing is, those types seem to always be around, answering their phone on the first ring!

Then, you have the pros who are trying to actually build a customer base.  They don't fuck with the product much and they give fair deals...Those guys make less money per bag, but in the long term end up making a lot more money because everyone keeps coming back.  Also, people are less shy about buying quantity from these guys, so they move more volume...The downside with those types of dealer's is: A lot of them get greedy and take on a lot of regulars, so you end up getting docked around and having to wait...Also, if you get dependent on that one "great dealer" and his shit falls off, you might find yourself with nowhere else to go if you haven't been out there networking... In which case, you end up having to buy off the first kind of dealer again..

I got really good at always finding new sources and buying a little from all of them here and there, so I always had someone else lined up no matter what happened.  That's something a lot of people fail to do, and it's a pain the ass...but that's what I made half my habit from...Someone's dealer won't answer, you could call me and I'd get it for you right away...The dealers knew I was doing this, and I had it worked out where they'd always give me extra...


----------



## LSDiesel

Sorry, there's some fuego dope in Newark


----------



## LSDiesel

The crazy thing about addiction is the addiction to chaos! I have had similar experiences with the "two kinds" of dealers BlueHues mentioned. I have had months of time Summer of 2011 and summer of 2013 where I was getting great deals on dope from reliable dealers. 

I would even "get bored" of this "good operation" sometimes and still wanna go see a corner boy or two every once in a while just cuz it was exciting (and stupid, and could've landed me in jail, i know)


----------



## brutus

BlueHues said:


> ^Come on now with the racism!
> 
> IME, there's good and bad people of every race, but a black dealer does seem more likely to hate white people than a Hispanic one, IME....but some of the best dealer's I've had were black, just not for dope...
> 
> but isn't it mostly black people that sling dope in Jersey?



I agree that there's good and bad people of every race. 

Everything here is ran by the blacks, I've never heard of a Mexican dealer around here.


----------



## Tommyboy

brutus said:


> I agree that there's good and bad people of every race.
> 
> Everything here is ran by the blacks, I've never heard of a Mexican dealer around here.



The hispanic dealers around here aren't Mexican.  They are all Puerto Rican or Dominican. Just clarifying what he meant by Hispanic.


----------



## BlueHues

Yeah, the Puerto Ricans and Dominicans are much different culturally than the Mexicans in a lot of ways...Even the Puerto Ricans and Dominicans...The DR for many people is a very poor desperate country, Puerto Rico is practically a US state...


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Yeah most of the H and coke I've picked up over the years from spanish people, they have almost all been Dominican. On the street dealer side, they take up a large portion of the trade.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

Diesel973 said:


> I don't know about other areas, but in Paterson there's a lot more organization among black people. Like dudes with runners and people working under them. Most Hispanics that are hustling are just doing their own thing. There are plenty of black dudes doing that too, of course. You're going to get better deals/treatment from someone who's got his own thing going on cuz it's all him. The dudes out on the corners, especially the real young ones, are likely pushing for someone else. Those are the guys always trying to squeeze an extra buck out of you or shorting you.



hows ed been doing? i stopped going up top since newark is cheaper and closer. your totally right about the spanish ppl doing there own thing and black ppl have more ppl involved and set prices. i dont understand the deal in philly though, with the 14 bag buns for u know what price...if your from philly. and those are set prices. newark always has dirty shit even if its good, its still dirty. ill pay double of what im getting now for the shit i used to get from philly n paterson. idk what it is i feel like the stuff from there is a more clear high? also in florida there was next to no dope, got ahold of capsules that were weak as shit mainly did dilaudids down there.


----------



## JunkieDays

Once they start cracking down on the pill mills over in fla.. (I believe they've already started) Heroin will then become an epidemic in that state. Just like pretty much every other state.


----------



## Tommyboy

JunkieDays said:


> Once they start cracking down on the pill mills over in fla.. (I believe they've already started) Heroin will then become an epidemic in that state. Just like pretty much every other state.



They already started cracking down on it a few years ago, probably in large part due to that documentary called 'The OxyContin Express' which showed how easy it was to Dr shop, and how many people were dying as a result.  Once they started taking down the pill mills they got pretty extreme with the restrictions of the prescribing of oxy, to the point where it was very difficult for even legit patients to get their prescriptions filled since a lot of pharmacies stopped carrying products containing oxycodone.  So since then the dope started taking over, so that's pretty much old news.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeah it's a pretty standard cycle. Crack down on pills=increase in heroin use.


----------



## LSDiesel

It's crazy how much dope is flooded into the streets from Newark/Paterson/Irvington/East Orange


----------



## Effect

Tommyboy said:


> They already started cracking down on it a few years ago, probably in large part due to that documentary called 'The OxyContin Express' which showed how easy it was to Dr shop, and how many people were dying as a result.  Once they started taking down the pill mills they got pretty extreme with the restrictions of the prescribing of oxy, to the point where it was very difficult for even legit patients to get their prescriptions filled since a lot of pharmacies stopped carrying products containing oxycodone.  So since then the dope started taking over, so that's pretty much old news.



Yeah now that theres so much heat on oxycodone products in Florida, a lot more hydromorphone is on the street. This is what a few people I know who moved down there have told me as well as what I've read online etc. Sooner or later hydromorphone won't be able to stay under the radar and dope will take comeplete hold.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Mhhmm. I love me some hydromorphone. I went on like a 6-8 month dilaudid only binge many years ago. Got me strung out good and proper.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

ohh yea dilaudids are good times. ESPECIALLY if you mix it with a berry and yea it burned me the fuck out. i prefer some good ol jersey h over it. cant find d's anywhere in jersey though. now that i think of it, its funny how copping ds in del rey is diff than jersey. when you got the little guy in your hand you know its over, you just have to boot it. but when your out in newrk or ptown you look at the bag and you know there is a chance this can be a longggg night. most times your okay though. i like to hope.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

NewJerseyChill said:


> ohh yea dilaudids are good times. ESPECIALLY if you mix it with a berry and yea it burned me the fuck out. i prefer some good ol jersey h over it. cant find d's anywhere in jersey though. now that i think of it, its funny how copping ds in del rey is diff than jersey. when you got the little guy in your hand you know its over, you just have to boot it. but when your out in newrk or ptown you look at the bag and you know there is a chance this can be a longggg night. most times your okay though. i like to hope.



Ive never been able to look at my H and say "its gonna be a long night."


----------



## BlueHues

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Ive never been able to look at my H and say "its gonna be a long night."


^Ha, when I see that "little guy" in my hand, I think..."That's it. Its over!"

But in New Jersey, you just find yourself staring at that single bag you copped thinking,.."Man, this might be a long night!"


----------



## nowdubnvr6

yea in those terms a single baggy is some bullshit. "hope this keeps me from shitting myself"


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Haha. Exactly.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

anyone heading to ptown or newark today yet?


----------



## JunkieDays

Nope. My territory is further south in camden.
The belly of the beast.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

JunkieDays said:


> Nope. My territory is further south in camden.
> The belly of the beast.



never been to camden yet, i have been to kensington and im aware of the relationship. you know how philly got 14 bag buns. is it same with camden? and is it easy to cop there? say i wanted to visit you think id be straight if ive treaded fine nwark and west palm


----------



## JunkieDays

Yep, bundles are 14 in cmd too. 
& Yeah, you'd probably be fine as long as you know what you're doing & where to look.
Only problems are the bums & the police.. You definitely have to know where to go & what to do. 
If not, you're going to get fucked over, hard. 

But since you've ventured into philly before, I think you'll be alright in cmd.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

haha thats it? noone has anything else to say?


----------



## JunkieDays

What else is there to say?
Oh, yeah.. 

Well, goodluck!


----------



## somnilicious

The dealers and most addicts in Orlando have always been exclusively Hispanic. We have a very large Puerto Rican and Dominican population. I have only met one black guy who was involved with dope and that was in rehab. In the black ghettos it is all about crack. I have noticed that over the last 2yrs that there are a lot more dealers around. I also see a lot of cars full of young suburban white kids cruising the strips. The scene has always been here but has remained underground. In the past you had to speak Spanish or go with a Hispanic friend to get served by a phone and meet connect but now there are two 24hr traps. They sell $5 bags and serve most of the blancos.

Last time I went to PR I took a trip down into the projects. They had lookouts on every building with AK's and radios. I was led underneath a building where there was at least a hundred junkies shooting up and nodding out. I saw this guy get stabbed by one of the dealers for ripping another addict off. They don't put up with that shit there because it is bad for business. It was a wild scene. I have never seen anything like it in my life.

A big bust went down at the main airport in Puerto Rico recently. 30 something employees were arrested for aiding in the trafficking of huge quantities of dope. The ring was flying into New York and Orlando international airport.

Damn......Sorry for Hijacking the Paterson NJ thread with all this random bullshit.... I just saw everybody talking about Hispanic/black dealers and pills disappearing in Florida and Heroin eventually moving in.


----------



## NewJerseyChill

JunkieDays said:


> What else is there to say?
> Oh, yeah..
> 
> Well, goodluck!



so i guess the area with  the more shootings  the more better quality the stuff????? 



edit nvm sourcing


----------



## Diesel973

BlueHues said:


> ^The term "fire" can't be more than 10 years old....Originally I only ever heard it in the ghetto for weed...Of course some random jerk off on the street is gonna tell you it's good!
> 
> I've noticed that there's two types of dealers...There's dealers out to make every cent they can in the short term, stepping on their shit and squeezing every dollar they can out of customers.  They don't really care about repeat customers, they just serve as an easy source for whoever happens to be desperate that day...The funny thing is, those types seem to always be around, answering their phone on the first ring!



So true... nothing worse than the guy who tells you he has one kind, and you show up and it's something different.

Even the good ones tend to get comfortable after a while. Whenever I make a new connect, they're always quick as hell, everything is right, etc. After a while when they get used to you coming around, service starts going downhill. That's when I cut 'em off and start going to someone else.

You got it right though, I do they same thing... I have a few connects, and I make sure they all know that. There's something incredibly fullfilling about telling one of them, "Nah nevermind."


----------



## Diesel973

NewJerseyChill said:


> hows ed been doing? i stopped going up top since newark is cheaper and closer. your totally right about the spanish ppl doing there own thing and black ppl have more ppl involved and set prices. i dont understand the deal in philly though, with the 14 bag buns for u know what price...if your from philly. and those are set prices. newark always has dirty shit even if its good, its still dirty. ill pay double of what im getting now for the shit i used to get from philly n paterson. idk what it is i feel like the stuff from there is a more clear high? also in florida there was next to no dope, got ahold of capsules that were weak as shit mainly did dilaudids down there.



Ed? I think you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Diesel973 said:


> I have a few connects, and I make sure they all know that. There's something incredibly fullfilling about telling one of them, "Nah nevermind."




Exactly. You can't let a connect think he's God and that you desperately need him and cant go anywhere else. Competition and knowing you have other options, and are _choosing_ to see him, makes him work harder to give you good shit, good deals, and be on time.


----------



## daveo12

ptown not the greatest lately, hows newark?


----------



## LSDiesel

Newarks served me fine for years


----------



## JOLM

I'm nervous as hell to cop open air after getting bagged in jc in 07 and 09.

I got some hoe in Elizabeth that'll cop for me, but I gotta pay a finders fee (3 of 10 out the bundle).

I just wish I could find a legit dope connect like with weed. Weigh the shit out, let you test it, do it in a house, etc.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

You can find good connects that you don't have to cold cop from. Keep asking until you find one willing to meet you in a more private place. I've had good P-town connects where I didn't have to cold cop from.  As far as weighing the shit out.. nobody is going to bother letting you do that unless you're buying real weight.


----------



## South Jetty Bill

JunkieDays said:


> Yep, bundles are 14 in cmd too.
> & Yeah, you'd probably be fine as long as you know what you're doing & where to look.
> Only problems are the bums & the police.. You definitely have to know where to go & what to do.
> If not, you're going to get fucked over, hard.
> 
> But since you've ventured into philly before, I think you'll be alright in cmd.




Dude, no Camden spots give up 14 bags in a $100 bundle. 

Most of them don't even give you 11 bags. You got to hassle them for an extra.

And these days with the extra police and the desperation to "clean-up" Camden, it's a seller's market. 

Camden's nothing like The Badlands in Philly. Some days you have to hunt for people out with anything decent. One cop car on the right street in the north can shut down most of the corners in the area.

Night time in Camden is shady, too. Way more chance to get beat. Philly's way more business savy.


----------



## SweetCaroline

I'm from Jersey and the Jersey City and New York/NJ border --- Spring Valley is pretty poppin


----------



## LSDiesel

Is it just me or are the bags in NJ getting rediculous with how small and cheap they are? Like I love a cheap bag as much as the next junkie, but it's almost pointless when you need to open a minimum of 4 or 5 just to get high. I'd rather pay double for double size bags, I hate all the packaging of opening up several bags. It's just wasteful especially when some gets stuck to the bag.


----------



## LSDiesel

C'mon people, this is the JERSEY DOPE THREAD! I know everyone is talking over in the DIRTY JERSEY THREAD, but srsly, a JERSEY DOPE THREAD DEAD?!


----------



## JunkieDays

South Jetty Bill said:


> Dude, no Camden spots give up 14 bags in a $100 bundle.
> 
> Most of them don't even give you 11 bags. You got to hassle them for an extra.
> 
> And these days with the extra police and the desperation to "clean-up" Camden, it's a seller's market.
> 
> Camden's nothing like The Badlands in Philly. Some days you have to hunt for people out with anything decent. One cop car on the right street in the north can shut down most of the corners in the area.
> 
> Night time in Camden is shady, too. Way more chance to get beat. Philly's way more business savy.



I guess you're right, man. 
but the sets I go to... I've known the dealers for quite a while, developed a relationship... so they give me extra when I buy bunnies. 
I heard philly has alot of dope & fent going around... think I might give it a try.


----------



## alteknj

JOLM said:


> I'm nervous as hell to cop open air after getting bagged in jc in 07 and 09.
> 
> I got some hoe in Elizabeth that'll cop for me, but I gotta pay a finders fee (3 of 10 out the bundle).
> 
> I just wish I could find a legit dope connect like with weed. Weigh the shit out, let you test it, do it in a house, etc.



Haha I got bagged in Jersey City in 08 and 09. The second time was that big city wide sweep where they targeted the boys on Duncan Ave Projects who was supplying a major amount of dope to the city (~20,000/week estimate by the State's Attorney) but it was way more lol
Lots of wire taps and co defendants. Big motherfucking case. But other than that JC has calmed down in the last few years. It's still easy as shit to cop, but it was popping WAYY more back then. And Don't fuck with JC cops!


----------



## Muppetman

you mean 80 to 130mg right?
otherwise your stamped bags whould be 800 , 200mg shy of a gram or 1.300 is a gram and 300mg
BIG BAGS!
LOL


----------



## alteknj

LSDiesel said:


> Is it just me or are the bags in NJ getting rediculous with how small and cheap they are? Like I love a cheap bag as much as the next junkie, but it's almost pointless when you need to open a minimum of 4 or 5 just to get high. I'd rather pay double for double size bags, I hate all the packaging of opening up several bags. It's just wasteful especially when some gets stuck to the bag.



yea man it is getting a little ridiculous. all i really cop nowadays are Newark/Irvington bags. And it's like every year they get $1 cheaper but lighter in weight. Back like 8 years ago I was paying $8/bag. $7/bag was a straight steal. And bricks.. I remember them not even cutting deals on bricks. $270 a brick was an average, good price for a brick. Anything less than $250 you had a goldmine. And the bags were A LOT fatter. I found a picture from years ago of an emptied out bag of dope from when I first started and it was seriously crazy how fat they used to be. These guys got us used to LIGHT bags now. That bag was seriously over 100mg. No lie. Now, it's like I am happy if I get a 50-60mg bag. I call that fat. Even if they are $4-$5 on the street RETAIL. Fuck that. I'd much rather have it go back to the way it used to be.


----------



## abxx1

collab with me... 8( me for tht  feel but i need help.


----------



## Cinz

I just got burned by some crackhead punk on auburn st


----------



## chinky

lol


----------



## abxx1

where u from?


----------



## ATLL765

LSDiesel said:


> Is it just me or are the bags in NJ getting rediculous with how small and cheap they are? Like I love a cheap bag as much as the next junkie, but it's almost pointless when you need to open a minimum of 4 or 5 just to get high. I'd rather pay double for double size bags, I hate all the packaging of opening up several bags. It's just wasteful especially when some gets stuck to the bag.



How do you open your bags and dump them out? I know this is a 3 month old post, but I'm curious because most people seem to rip them completely open.

However, I've always ripped it horizontally at the second fold and saved all the empties that I would use as a rainy day fund, so to speak, and I'd later tear them open at the seam on the back and scrape out whatever was left in there with razor blades.

I've even purposely left up to 1/4 of the dope in the bag when I know I really need to save some for a later time; usually when I'm trying to make sure I have one last shot for the morning before switching to subs the next day.


----------



## abxx1

heyy can u msg me pls. im new to nj dope territory. its a hassle coppin


----------



## lilladybug

abxx1 said:


> heyy can u msg me pls. im new to nj dope territory. its a hassle coppin






Hello i am new here, tooo 


Where are you from before NJ?


----------



## captain 395

The dope in central nj is wack its amazing how ten miles up 78 and the shit is official but around the corner where I live its complete crap...


----------



## Cinz

*Anyone from jersey?*

Just wondering who here is from jersey. Im from north jersey but im currently in central jersey because I go to Rutgerss. How is the dope in central jersey?


----------



## abxx1

im  from NJ lol but i was living in MO for the past year... the dope out there is  bonkers bruh.


----------



## JunkieDays

It's fuckin' great, man. Try it. 

Hah. 

September 13th, trentonian paper... Said on the front page..

"Jersey is #1!

In having the purest heroin"

So that ought'a tell you something, my man.


----------



## JunkieDays

Was in paterson for a little while... ended up copping some dope there...

cheap bags & it wasn't that great... guess I'm just used to those camden stamps.

Was anyone around during the recovery walk on the 6th?


----------



## chinky

wow 58%

http://www.trentonian.com/general-n...as-one-of-the-highest-purity-levels-in-the-us


----------



## lilladybug

How funny I am originally from MO living in NJ.

Where in MO?


----------



## alteknj

chinky said:


> wow 58%
> 
> http://www.trentonian.com/general-n...as-one-of-the-highest-purity-levels-in-the-us



Street level 58% is fucking crazy. That is an average too. You could get dope closer to 70% for sure. But also garbage. I've been shooting Jersey dope for close to 10 years and I can see with certainty that 1) I have only gotten shit dope like less than 5 times in close to 10 years. That is from dealing with reliable dealers I trust and straight cold copping off the street. I swear on my junkie soul. I moved to PA and sampled some of the dope in the Allentown, PA area (some was from Jersey [didn't have an issue], some was from Philly [didn't have an issue] and some was just randomly untaped bags local idiots buy a few grams and cut it to shit and that was when I started caring about quality. I NEVER EVER WORRIED about getting bad shit in NJ or NYC before, but in PA you gotta watch and know and be aware of whats garbage and whats not. I know when I cop in Newark, off the street, I 99% never worry about quality as long as I am getting dope and not robbed lol but I also never been robbed in NJ either. I almost did once in Newark but I locked the door and drove off before dude tried getting in the car.

So I believe the numbers. It's all good here baby.


----------



## DaFckinWhiteBoi

Ya so I finally made an account on this forum... Anyways I just wanted to thank all of those who vaguely pointed out where the spots in ptown are. I'm from upstate NY. Like way way way upstate, a bun goes for 200-250 way up here... Anyways, I took a trip down their a few weeks ago and within 30 minutes of cruising around in a town unknown to myself in a state I've rarely been in I had no trouble finding myself surround by people shouting stamps... Lol. It was great, got a few numbers and all that. 

Anyways, I just wanted to say that Paterson does live up to the reputation it seems to have here on these forums and other forums. Just use your junkie senses and you should have no problem getting what you want. 

And to contribute a little I'll name a few of the previous bags I've had over the past month.

Stamp: Safe
Graphic: House
Color: Blue
Quality: 5/10

Stamp: Mickey Mouse
Graphic: Mickey Mouse...
Color: Black
Quality: 7.5/10

Stamp: London
Graphic: none
Color: Blue
Quality: 4/10
Note: Mixes up real murky.. With shit floating in it... You've been warned.

Stamp: Good fellas
Graphic: none
Color: Red
Quality: 7/10
Note:fat bags

Aight I feel I've been my good deed for the month.


----------



## LSDiesel

DId you get any coke while you were there?


----------



## jones-in_J

^reported

fuck off pork chop


----------



## DaFckinWhiteBoi

LSDiesel said:


> DId you get any coke while you were there?



Nope


----------



## unsui

Fuck alteknj. Dude is shady as fuck and jacked me for 200$ a few years ago...


----------



## MaxPayne

I just moved back to central jersey and it really sucks living here esp with no car. Dope scene is fucking horrible , mainly because I know no one. When I was living here 3-4 years ago id make daily trips to Newark and always had a crowd of about 10ppl which were all daily users. However I lost contact with everyone once I moved , but I'm back now. And  I am not a quitter, I am still riding hard for the diesel lol just wish I fuking had connects here

I've really been considering taking the bus to prudential center in Newark and just walking arround to find something. What y'all think?


----------



## MaxPayne

Also when I was here the dope transition was just being made (from blues to dope) I made the switch kinda early but there were mainly blues arround and ppl didn't fuvk with dope. Now blues are like finding treasure but even if they were arround is much rather have dope. Everyone is on the diesel now (so I've heard).

How the fuck am I living in NJ the state with the most dope but I can't find any Jesus

I am getting on vivitrol next week but if I can't get dope before then I am NOT getting that shot. I will prolly end up wandering arround Newark by tomorrow but I got limited funds so I'm trying to save that as last resort Imma be PISSED if I get beat


----------



## ayooitskenny

hey guys im seriously new to the area and i am very sick i just need to know if anyone can help me out my number is 3475690705 im originally from brooklyn u can check me on facebook kenny vargas. please i wouldnt be doing this unless i was desperate


----------



## ayooitskenny

have u found any


----------



## Thomas29

Ontario Border haven't Seen anything Good But Always Cut To Crap Shit!


----------



## Dirtyjerzjazz

Surprised this thread has gone cold. I just created an account but I've been reading this thread for a while now. I've been copping from paterson for the last 6 months so I will share my experiences. One: paterson is the best place to cold cop. 4th ward had em hanging in the streets 24/7  obviously if u go down at 4am in the middle of winter it will be difficult but there will almost definitely be someone out there. But during the day u can find someone on every block. If u go down the main drag named after a certain civil rights leader and then turn onto another street named after another freedom fighter then you'll have ur pick of which corner to stop at.  Two: recently I've scored some pretty potent stuff.. At least a 7 out of 10.  The bags from ptown where never all that fat from my experience but they worth it for the price. Three:  ptown is most definitely inconsistent. Stamps come and go so fast and it's hard to find a trustworthy connect who's more about doing good business then making a quick buck. The streets are littered with people who want to rob you lol.  I've gone through a few connects who started off good ( good product and never tried to rip me off) but ended up bad. Recently I've found a guy who has had the same good quality stamp for a while now so in ptown it's all about being vigilant and finding the right guy.

Also. I've noticed a lot ore heat in ptown as of recently. K-9 units just parked in the streets.  Still the town is flooded with dope.


----------



## chinky

its one of my goals to go try some NJ fire


----------



## allways

Well I'm just getting back. I used to cop in Newark last year and got popped getting off on parkway rest stop. I'm in toms river with no car. I used to be able to score at worst on craigslist but that's full of scams now. I wasted 3 trips last week to nyc. I just want to cop here in toms river. I live right by the motels pine rest sun and sand on 37 and see empties on the street so I know it's here. Pm me or txt me 7329088757. I'm legit no habit still on probation. I'm up to monthly visits so I have time between to party. Will hook up anyone willing to help out. Thanks.


----------



## captainick

toms river is full of it




allways said:


> Well I'm just getting back. I used to cop in Newark last year and got popped getting off on parkway rest stop. I'm in toms river with no car. I used to be able to score at worst on craigslist but that's full of scams now. I wasted 3 trips last week to nyc. I just want to cop here in toms river. I live right by the motels pine rest sun and sand on 37 and see empties on the street so I know it's here. Pm me or txt me 7329088757. I'm legit no habit still on probation. I'm up to monthly visits so I have time between to party. Will hook up anyone willing to help out. Thanks.


----------



## Thatguyoverthere

North Jersey is not to far from scranton/wilkes barre which is where I'm at. Its impossible to cold cop in these cities. Which cities closest to PA have open markets still?


----------



## Dopedog613

Where u located at


----------



## Dopedog613

LSdiesel where u at. I need some help. Can't find anything in Newark open air. Are there still any there.


----------



## Thatguyoverthere

Scranton


----------



## 19robin82

I've been following this thread for a while but also just joined. I live not too far from Paterson/newark and know hat it's like to be sick and thinking about doing something stupid. These cities can be rough if your not used to them, mainly law enforcement crackdowns. Anyways, if anyone needs some help, get in touch with me before you do those stupid things! I maybe can help.


----------



## jtbrick

Damn.....a lot of people looking for help huh?  If you are confident in your street smarts, hit up Paterson or Newark.....the right streets to go to aren't hard to find with a little research.  But be careful because cops do look for easy targets and will def bust you if you are obvious and spend too much time circling blocks and what not.  If you are not experienced with the streets, it's always best to make some friends who use and get their advice or go with them a few times.

I cop in Newark/Irvington and Brooklyn as they all have their plusses and minuses.....once you gain some experience you'll find the best areas for you. Exact locations are not permitted on the boards so if you have specific questions about what is allowed and not, PM someone who has been here a while and they will help you out Be safe out there!


----------



## When4everfails

Hey I'm from upstate and shits been getting annoying to get...always a big project and always expensive so I've been thinking about hearing to ptown to open air but I've never done it and never been there if anyone has any advice or anything pm me


----------



## DaFckinWhiteBoi

Paterson is where it's at.


----------



## sabian010

I heard Paterson is a constant sting operation aimed at arresting white suburbians and building cases off them, in Newark they mostly look to curb the violence and they go after major distribution and mainly don't bother with white people passing thru to buy (I've had several Newark cops tail me and not pull me over, but a wandering Sheriff noticed I was out of town (but nothing happened he was performing anti-carjack operation and he let me go).

So I feel like even though Newark is a little more dangerous, might be "safer" to go to Newark, cause lets face it most dealers are not gunna hold you up, just gotta watch out for addicts that claim to be dealers and steal your money, but it should be pretty obvious who they are.

Please comment if anyone feels I might be off.


----------



## Dopeheadgurl95

*Welcome to bluelight.  Sourcing or asking for drugs like this is not allowed.  Please read the forum rules.
*
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## sweetjaaaane

East orange/orange have quite a scene too. Right next to Newark


----------



## 2ndblondechild

Damn im two towns away from Paterson and go to Was Heights to find good d. Bags always small but yes dark powder.


----------



## 2ndblondechild

Be safe Paterson hot wear seat belts be in and out. Be safe✌


----------



## 2ndblondechild

I'm from the area, it's either amazing or horrible. Found a few people I can count on since my Ny connection literally disappeared after years of business.


----------



## standupthenfall

2ndblondechild said:


> I'm from the area, it's either amazing or horrible. Found a few people I can count on since my Ny connection literally disappeared after years of business.


Yes it's very hot there. I've had garbage and fire from ptown. Ask a local junkie, they know where the good stuff is.


----------



## Lowskinfade

As hot as fire as dem bags are so are dem boyz. Let dem boyz see a car without jersey license plates and there's a high probability tht ur getting pulled over. They might say it's random but don't be caught out the looking out of place. Ur most likely gonna end up in Paterson or Passaic pd.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

North Jersey has some really good dope, that's for sure. The stuff I've gotten there has had me walking in a cloud all day, a warm fuzzy opiate cloud in muh brain 

It's fucking CHEAP, too. Really strong and really cheap, doesn't get better than that.


----------



## KetaKiss

Newark= #1 place to get fire and cheap. Been going there 5 years. Lately shits been RIDICULOUS!! anyone heard of black Cesar? Yumm.  And it just keeps getting better!!


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

NJ can't compare to what can be consistently found in NYC.  I've been involved in these markets for 15+ years and can say that NYC quality, at least once you find a reliable service, far exceeds anything comparable in Newark, Paterson, etc.
the NYC game is totally different.  It's dominated by organized, "professional", vertically-integrated distribution/delivery services. Whereas in NJ you're probably just dealing with some street-level dealer who has no control over the quality of the product, quality which can vary dramatically from one batch to the next. Stamps change all the time, and even within a stamp, quality/quantity can vary. If you're dealing with someone who bags their own bundles, you're still going to face constantly changing stamps and quality that will wax and wane over time. NYC outfits, however, often deal with the same stamps for *years* at a time, because it's their own stamp and they have a vested interest in protecting and promoting their brand. I know of one particular service that has been using the same stamp for over 5 years now, and the quality has remained incredibly stable over that period of time.


----------



## GreenGnome

Since that huge bust in Paterson in 14 I am sure things have been a lot tougher. As most of the streets were all the Lilly white people from Bergen county.  I've never cooked from Paterson, a d am scared to for that reason. The cops just wait at the bridges to the surrounding towns at the highways and there are always people pulled over and you know what it's for. 

I'm another Lilly white boy from a surrounding town. My source has stopped. And have been concidersing taking the drive.  But I know I'll be one of the typical stories of the idiot that got robbed best up or arrested cause I'm sure I stick out like a soar thumb. Track marks or not.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

It is still easy as hell to cop in Paterson.


----------



## GreenGnome

Literally just asked a homeless man. Best help I ever got. Drive through twice. They Threw a smoke bomb. They all scattered.... Yeah. Lilly white boy, in there eyes. Narc


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Dude the only color they care about out that way is green lol...just have to try not to hook up with the wrong people. Paterson is waaay less sketch than other parts of Jersey, though, like Camden or probably parts of Newark or Elizabeth too.

I dunno, I am white too, and I'm not even from the east coast, but I was almost always able to find success in Paterson (except for one time when the police presence was unusually intense). The dude who supplied me was your typical street level guy who worked a corner but he sold a consistently above average product, he was good at what he did. Man, i miss Paterson and Paterson dope...


----------



## GreenGnome

Where were you from that you'd hit up town? Just curious as to what side a town you'd hit up given that perspective. I know I can't ask for sources on here, and I'm not. But Paterson is a pretty big town.  

Sounds like you were only out here for a lil while too. Why'd you come n go?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

When I drove to Paterson it was almost always heading west, from New York City, heading towards "downtown Paterson".

I was on the east coast from around late November to early February of this year, on vacation basically. I learned how to cold cop in the ghetto while I was out there, in Camden (once) and Paterson...it's pretty easy as long as you have your head on a swivel & keep your money right. *shrug* that was my experience, anyway. There has been a pretty robust police presence in Paterson lately but, from what I've experienced there, it hasnt done much to put a damper on the drug trade there (which is pretty much conducted out in public, "open air style", in certain neighborhoods.)


----------



## GreenGnome

I'm coming​ from North West.  Guess I'll have to give it another whirl. From what I saw there was no 5-0 presence the passed few times I went.  But they def thought I was, I knew it when I saw the smoke bomb after I circled the second time. Then no one was outside lol.... 

But yeah you could totally see the open air presence. People would just drive round the block. And they'd just keep stopping every car. But me....


----------



## nj42086

if you wana talk msg me


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

You can't keep doing that, no one's taking the bait, people here are too smart Mr. Anyone we suspect of doing business through PM will be investigated.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

In this day and age where airplanes flown by the FBI with boxes made by DRT Corp, called DRTBoxes who fly all over the city and collect everyone's cellphone and wifi internet traffic...it's just ridiculous that I have to keep banning people for these sorts of things. At least if they were mildly trolling and became more and more annoying it would be satisfying, this is not. By the way, not a challenge.


----------



## dopeman187

https://youtu.be/LiiL6eESf9I


----------



## DancingMrD

Apparently that whole scene has dried up.  Hence why this thread has not been updated in years.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

What scene? The dope scene in Paterson NJ?

Trust me, it hasn't. You still see the same stream of junkies, the same dealers operating more-or-less openly. Last time I was in Paterson was earlier this year and it was definitely same shit, different day.


----------



## LSDiesel

I’ve been in California for a few years now, anyone visit Newark, the Oranges, or Irvington? Are there delivery services like in NYC in jersey yet?


----------



## Freddytwotimes

Anything in South jerz?  Just moved back and it seems dead where I am now after it used to be popping


----------



## Burnt Offerings

LSDiesel said:


> I’ve been in California for a few years now, anyone visit Newark, the Oranges, or Irvington? Are there delivery services like in NYC in jersey yet?



Newark is usually great...the quality is consistently above-average and you get served right on the street. Classic open air scenario. It's CHEAP, too.


----------



## OLD.GREGGGGG

What about Salem nj?


----------



## circe666

hey.  haven't been here in quite a while. anyway, basically clean for over 3 years, but a dance here and there with the fake blue 30s around here (fent).  anyway, used to be in n nj.  p-town was our place--final place--as we are real oldtime users and had stopped going across the GW because of exorbitant tolls, and we lived like 5 mins away anyway.  but i digress.  we're out of the area for a few years now, but my husband had to go back there for a funeral.  while there, he figured he might as well hit p-town and bring back a bundle.  well, a friend took him (as we no longer know any spots), and, not sure yet exactly where or what the stamp was, but he sniffed one and knew immediately it wasn't dope.  threw the remaining 9 out the window.  well, whatever it was, it fucked him up--and not in a good way.  he was immobilized for hours.  couldn't move. couldn't talk.  couldn't answer my phone calls.  not a good feeling at all.  not a high.  i recall a story from several years back about the muslims in p-town putting poison out on the street to harm/kill us--and i'm wondering if it was this--and maybe a racial thing.  no clue WTF this was, but it wasn't any type of opiate. fortunately, it was relatively short-acting.  anyone hear anything at all about this?  thanks.


----------



## FarrakhansDream666

I havent heard anything about that but I've copped all over the Philly, jersey, NY area and these days it's not like it used to be. Sure there is great stuff around, but also a lot of this type of BS. Fake stuff, fent, they are even putting liquid k2 in the dope (spray bottle) and it's horrible. Luckily I smoke pot often and have done lots of hallucinogens so I'm used to that type of high but it was uncomfortable even for me, I couldn't imagine someone who doesn't like that sort of thing. It's hurting a lot of people. Sadly enough folks just don't care anymore what they Are selling. They just throw whatever powder in a bag and call it "dope" there was even a scopolamine outbreak they were putting in the dope in Philly. Sorry to hear that happened to your husband. Like I said their still is good stuff around d but if you don't already have a habit, it just isn't worth trying g random stuff bc you easily could end up hurt or dead.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Muslims putting out poison as drugs sounds like a myth to me, at least in a place like Paterson. For one thing, it'd be difficult to act as an independent proprietor and put out your own "poison bag" in some of these neighborhoods with an active & visible drug trade, I would imagine...the people already in place there (worshippers of the almighty dollar) wouldn't exactly be receptive. Not to mention the risk-reward ratio involving exposing yourself to potential murder charges in order to target an already marginalized group of Americans (hard drug users). It's not very good as a terrorist tactic because the only people who'd be terrorized are people living on the fringes of American society to begin with.

Then again some sick bastard who just wanted to hurt people could probably do that. Don't think that there is an organized and/or ideological component to it though.

However, you see some of these stories involving the contamination of various drugs, such as Xanax or even methamphetamine, with fentanyl and you have to wonder if there isn't some kind of malicious intent involved. Spiking opiates with fentanyl at least makes a little sense, but this other stuff?

But then again much of that can be attributed to the below-average intellect of some small time drug dealers, thinking that fent is some magic fairy dust that makes all drugs better or something.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

I?ve gotten fire stuff from Newark before. Open air market


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Freddytwotimes said:


> Anything in South jerz?  Just moved back and it seems dead where I am now after it used to be popping



For south jerz I go to Camden. But Elizabeth has way better stuff.


----------



## jtbrick

There?s always been consistency issues in places like Paterson, Newark, etc. Experienced users who use regularly and have relationships with multiple sources can greatly mitigate the risk.

However, it is a fact that there is a lot of bags that are filled with lab-made bullshit like synthetic fent or imitation benzos. This can be very dangerous and does not produce a good high.

Luckily I still have strong connects in NYC and Brooklyn who have good old fashioned H. Harlem, Wash Heights and the Bronx seem to be awash with garbage also as seen by all the Fent warnings being posted on BL.

There?s still good stuff out there but I feel for the chippers nowadays who don?t have established connects. Back in the 90?s you could go in cold....roll up to the right blocks in the wrong part of town and come away with great product. But open air is much less open, and the risk of getting bullshit is much much higher.


----------



## FarrakhansDream666

Still open air in tons of places in Newark, ptown, Camden, just have to go to the right places at the right time. I don't know how anyone can chip. For me I'm either on it or never off it.


----------



## Screwface911

Same here, I?m either going 100 MPH or on subs.  I can?t chip for shit LOL


----------



## TundraR1

FarrakhansDream666 said:


> I havent heard anything about that but I've copped all over the Philly, jersey, NY area and these days it's not like it used to be. Sure there is great stuff around, but also a lot of this type of BS. Fake stuff, fent, they are even putting liquid k2 in the dope (spray bottle) and it's horrible. Luckily I smoke pot often and have done lots of hallucinogens so I'm used to that type of high but it was uncomfortable even for me, I couldn't imagine someone who doesn't like that sort of thing. It's hurting a lot of people. Sadly enough folks just don't care anymore what they Are selling. They just throw whatever powder in a bag and call it "dope" there was even a scopolamine outbreak they were putting in the dope in Philly. Sorry to hear that happened to your husband. Like I said their still is good stuff around d but if you don't already have a habit, it just isn't worth trying g random stuff bc you easily could end up hurt or dead.



I can?t believe you just said the spray K2 thing. 3 months ago I got this batch in Orlando. I got home and did a few bags and instantly started tripping hard. My whole world was vibrating and was contemplating on taking myself to the hospital because I was tripping so hard. I had no idea what it was until you just mentioned that. I thought it was like masculine or 2Ci or something. I could definitely tell it was a chemical research drug but you hit that right on the head.


----------



## FarrakhansDream666

TundraR1 said:


> I can?t believe you just said the spray K2 thing. 3 months ago I got this batch in Orlando. I got home and did a few bags and instantly started tripping hard. My whole world was vibrating and was contemplating on taking myself to the hospital because I was tripping so hard. I had no idea what it was until you just mentioned that. I thought it was like masculine or 2Ci or something. I could definitely tell it was a chemical research drug but you hit that right on the head.


Yep it's 100% proven, lab tested from samples and everything. There's an area in Philly that has dope sets on literally every corner, within that area is a small section like 5x5 blocks that is pumping the stuff out. There's a few articles on it and everything. People thought they od'd got hit with narcan and woke up screaming and all this shit. I had got some stamps with it too. Luckily I smoke weed often and have for a long time and have done lots of psychedelics because soon as I shot it I felt it come on. So did my girl. I didn't freak out or anything, just sorta rode it all out but it's crazy what they are doing. Like why put that in dope?! Not long ago in Philly they had some crack corners that had sent in it. Bunch of folks overdosed just by smoking what they thought was crack. These are crackheads too, they don't use dope so they had no opiate tolerence. I don't get it but...I'm not the one making the drugs. There's a few articles on that too. You can Google it for more info.


----------



## Screwface911

FarrakhansDream666 said:


> Yep it's 100% proven, lab tested from samples and everything. There's an area in Philly that has dope sets on literally every corner, within that area is a small section like 5x5 blocks that is pumping the stuff out. There's a few articles on it and everything. People thought they od'd got hit with narcan and woke up screaming and all this shit. I had got some stamps with it too. Luckily I smoke weed often and have for a long time and have done lots of psychedelics because soon as I shot it I felt it come on. So did my girl. I didn't freak out or anything, just sorta rode it all out but it's crazy what they are doing. Like why put that in dope?! Not long ago in Philly they had some crack corners that had sent in it. Bunch of folks overdosed just by smoking what they thought was crack. These are crackheads too, they don't use dope so they had no opiate tolerence. I don't get it but...I'm not the one making the drugs. There's a few articles on that too. You can Google it for more info.




That?s some scary shit.  I?ve done a lot of psychedelics in my time as well, but that is fucked up.  A test kit is definitely a necessity these days.  Fuck I miss the scene from 15 years ago so much!


----------



## 4thwardphil070

Paterson still Poppin.....what happened. To everyone ??


----------

